# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Список зарубежных фильмов в прокате СССР с 1955 по 1991

## АВИАТОР

Список зарубежных фильмов, которые были озвучены и выходили в прокат в СССР с 1955 г. по 1991 г.


1955 год (Все фильмы дублированы на Московской к/ст им. М. Горького) 

1. Антуан и Антуанетта / Antoine et Antoinette (1947), (Франция), апрель 
2. Атлантическая повесть / Opowiesc atlantycka (1955), (Польша), декабрь
3. Беглецы / Les évadés (1955), (Франция), ноябрь
4. Ботострой / Botostroj (1954), (Чехословакия), март
5. Будапештская весна / Budapesti tavasz (1955), (Венгрия), декабрь
6. Буря / Nevjera (1953), (Югославия), май
7. Водные звезды / Seesterne (1952), (Австрия), сентябрь
8. Возраст любви / La edad del amor (1954), (Аргентина), июль
9. Ганга / Rahi (1953), (Индия), январь
10. Гаспароне / Gasparone (1954), (Австрия), сентябрь
11. Герои сентября / Septemvriytzi (1954), (Болгария), май
12. Дело доктора Вагнера / Der Fall Dr. Wagner (1954), (ГДР), июнь
13. День гнева / A harag napja (1953), (Венгрия), декабрь
14. Дон Жуан / Don Giovanni (1955/I), (Австрия), август - субтитры к/ст им. Горького
15. Жюльетта / Julietta (1953), (Франция), октябрь
16. За четырнадцать жизней / Életjel (1954), (Венгрия), июнь
17. Карола Ламберти / Carola Lamberti - Eine vom Zirkus (1954), (ГДР), июль
18. Карьера / Kariera (1955), (Польша), октябрь
19. Концерт / Koncert (1954), (Югославия), июнь
20. Красное и черное / Le rouge et le noir (1954), (Франция-Италия), октябрь
21. Кровавая дорога / Krvavi put (1955), (Югославия-Норвегия), ноябрь
22. Лилиомфи / Liliomfi (1954), (Венгрия), декабрь
23. Любимец Вены / Der Komödiant von Wien (1954), (Австрия), февраль
24. Любовь женщины / L'amour d'une femme (1953), (Франция-Италия), ноябрь
25. Макловия / Maclovia (1948), (Мексика), май
26. Милый друг / Bel Ami (1955), (Австрия-Франция-ГДР), март
27. Необычайное путешествие / Cesta do praveku (1955), (Чехословакия), октябрь
28. Они приходят из тьмы / Pricházejí z tmy (1954), (Чехословакия), апрель
29. Опасный груз / Gefährliche Fracht (1954), (ГДР), январь
30. Папа, мама, служанка и я / Papa, maman, la bonne et moi... (1954), (Франция), май
31. Песни гор / Rodná zem (1954), (Чехословакия), февраль
32. Плата за страх / Le salaire de la peur (1953), (Франция-Италия), январь
33. Под фригийской звездой / Pod gwiazda frygijska (1954), (Польша), январь
34. Поколение / Pokolenie (1955), (Польша), октябрь
35. Представление состоится / Cirkus bude 1954), (Чехословакия), февраль
36. Разведка за рекой (Китай), сентябрь
37. Рио Эскондидо / Río Escondido (1948), (Мексика), июнь
38. Самый лучший человек / Nejlepsi clovek (1954), (Чехословакия), август
39. Судьба клоуна / Fel a fejjel (1954), (Венгрия), июнь
40. Текут мутные воды / Las aguas bajan turbias (1952), (Аргентина), март
41. Тень и свет / Ombre et lumière (1951), (Франция), ноябрь
42. Тереза Ракен / Thérèse Raquin (1953), (Франция-Италия), ноябрь
43. Фанфан-Тюльпан / Fanfan la Tulipe (1952), (Франция-Италия), январь
44. Фрона / Frona (1954), (Чехословакия), февраль
45. Часы надежды / Godziny nadziei (1955), (Польша), декабрь
46. Эрнст Тельман, сын своего класса / Ernst Thälmann - Sohn seiner Klasse (1954), (ГДР), январь
47. Я и мой дедушка / Én és a nagyapám (1954), (Венгрия), август


1956 год

1. Борьба в долине / Siraa Fil-Wadi (1954), (Египет), март - (Горького)
2. В осажденной крепости / Pesma sa Kumbare (1955), (Югославия), октябрь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
3. Внуки горниста / Nepotii gornistului (1953), (Румыния), апрель - (Горького)
4. Волшебный меч / Cudotvorni mac (1950), (Югославия), август - (субтитры ГУКиК)
5. Встреча со счастьем / Mawad ma al saada (1955), (Египет), август - (субтитры ГУКиК)
6. Вторая молодость / Der Hofrat Geiger (1947), (Австрия), октябрь - (Горького)
7. Господин 420 / Shree 420 (1955), (Индия), сентябрь - (Горького)
8. Девушка из Бомбея / Teen Batti Char Raasta (1953), (Индия), апрель - (Горького)
9. Девушка и дуб / Devojka i hrast (1955), (Югославия), июнь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
10. Девушки с площади Испании / Le ragazze di Piazza di Spagna (1952), (Италия), май - (Горького)
11. Дерзкая девчонка / Leena (1954), (Финляндия), август - (субтитры ГУКиК)
12. Джузеппе Верди / Giuseppe Verdi (1953), (Италия), октябрь - (Горького)
13. Доктор Роберт Майер / Robert Mayer - der Arzt aus Heilbronn (1955), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
14. За спичками / Tulitikkuja lainaamassa (1938), (Финляндия), ноябрь - (Горького)
15. Загубленные жизни / Stojan Mutikasa (1954), (Югославия), май - (Горького)
16. Идол / L'idole (1948), (Франция), январь - (Горького)
17. Ирена, домой! / Irena do domu! (1955), (Польша), май - (Горького) 
18. Их было двое / Njih dvojica (1955), (Югославия), июнь - (Горького)
19. Кадриль / Stvorylka (1955), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
20. Карусель / Körhinta (1956), (Венгрия), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
21. Катера в бушующем море / Nu hai qing qi (1955), (Китай), октябрь - (Горького)
22. Кружка пива / Egy pikoló világos (1955), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
23. Кто он? / Cien (1956), (Польша), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
24. Лян Шань-Бо и Чжу Ин-Тай (Китай), сентябрь - (дикторский текст к/ст им. Горького)
25. Мария Канделария / María Candelaria (Xochimilco) (1944), (Мексика), март - (Союзмульфильм)
26. Мирза Галиб / Mirza Ghalib (1954), (Индия), октябрь - (Горького)
27. Мокрые спины / Espaldas mojadas (1955), (Мексика), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
28. Молодожены (КНДР), май - (субтитры ГУКиК)
29. Моя дочь живет в Вене / Meine Tochter lebt in Wien (1940), (Германия), июль - (Горького)
30. Мунна / Munna (1954), (Индия), декабрь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
31. Наследник / Waris (1954), (Индия), ноябрь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
32. Наш директор / Directorul nostru (1955), (Румыния), март - (Горького)
33. Неспокойный путь / Nespokoen pat (1955), (Болгария), февраль - (Горького)
34. Особая примета / Különös ismertetöjel (1955), (Венгрия), январь - (Горького)
35. Палата № 9 / A 9-es kórterem (1955), (Венгрия), май - (Горького)
36. Паром / 'Ferry' (1954), (Индия), сентябрь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
37. Погоня / Potraga (1956), (Югославия), май - (Горького)
38. Подозрительная личность / Sumnjivo lice (1954), (Югославия), январь - (Горького)
39. Полицейские и воры / Guardie e ladri (1951), (Италия), июнь - (Горького)
40. Правосудие / Lain mukaan (1956), (Финляндия), октябрь - (Горького)
41. Прекрасная Инкери / Ratavartijan kaunis Inkeri (1950), (Финляндия), апрель - (Горького)
42. Преступление Юдит Бендич / Gázolás (1955), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
43. Пробуждение / Jagriti (1954), (Индия), декабрь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
44. Происшествие / Yi chang feng bo (1954), (Китай), июнь - (Горького)
45. Рассыльный из отеля / Hotelboy Ed Martin (1955), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
46. Решающие минуты / Trenutki odlocitve (1955), (Югославия), июль - (субтитры ГУКиК)
47. Свет любви / Das Licht der Liebe (1954), (Австрия), июнь - (Горького)
48. Сегодня вечером все будет кончено / Dnes vecer vsechno skoncí (1955), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
49. Семья профессора Цзяна / Wei le he ping (1956), (Китай), октябрь - (Горького)
50. Сердце должно молчать / Das Herz muß schweigen (1944), (Австрия-Германия), июль - (Горького)
51. Сильнее ночи / Stärker als die Nacht (1954), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
52. Служба / Naukari (1954), (Индия), март - (Союзмультфильм)
53. Совесть / Svedomí (1948), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
54. Соперницы / Sillankorvan emäntä (1953), (Финляндия), декабрь - (Горького)
55. Сто серенад / Cento serenate (1954), (Италия), октябрь - (Горького)
56. Сухой закон / Ryysyrannan Jooseppi (1955), (Финляндия), март - (субтитры ГУКиК)
57. Три старта / Trzy starty (1955), (Польша), май - (Горького)
58. Улица без солнца / Taiyo no nai machi (1954), (Япония), февраль - (субтитры ГУКиК)
59. Уличная серенада / Straßenserenade (1953), (ФРГ), август - (Горького)
60. Утраченные грезы (Дайте мужа Анне Дзаккео) / Un marito per Anna Zaccheo (1953), (Италия), февраль - (Горького)
61. Фальшивая монета / Istoria mias kalpikis liras (1955), (Греция), август - (Горького)
62. Хлеб, любовь и фантазия / Pane, amore e fantasia (1953), (Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
63. Чайки умирают в гавани / Meeuwen sterven in de haven (1955), (Бельгия), август - (Горького)
64. Чертов круг / Der Teufelskreis (1956), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Горького)
65. Эрнст Тельман, вождь своего класса / Ernst Thälmann - Führer seiner Klasse (1955), (ГДР), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
66. Я и моя жена / Ich und meine Frau (1953), (Австрия), февраль - (Горького)


1957 год

1. Американский дядюшка / Dollárpapa (1956), (Венгрия), январь - (Горького)
2. Ангел в горах / Andel na horách (1955), (Чехословакия), март - (Союзмультфильм)
3. Афера «Протар» / Afacerea Protar (1956), (Румыния), март - (субтитры ГУКиК)
4. Берлинский роман / Eine Berliner Romanze (1956), (ГДР), апрель - (Ленфильм)
5. Бирадж Баху / Biraj Bahu (1954), (Индия), февраль - (субтитры ГУКиК)
6. В логове тигра (Китай), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
7. Великое начало (Китай), июль - (Горького)
8. Вена танцует / Wiener Walzer (1951), (Австрия-Лихтенштейн), январь - (Горького)
9. Весенний сад (Китай), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
10. Весной (Весна) / Vesna (1953), (Югославия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
11. Вина Владимира Ольмера / Vina Vladimíra Olmera (1956), (Чехословакия), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
12. Война гаучо / La guerra gaucha (1942), (Аргентина), сентябрь - (Горького)
13. Гиман (Калека) (Индонезия), февраль - (субтитры ГУКиК)
14. Далибор / Dalibor (1956), (Чехословакия), июнь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
15. Два признания / Két vallomás (1957), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
16. Две победы / Dve pobedi (1956), (Болгария), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
17. Дело пилота Мареша / Sprawa pilota Maresza (1956), (Польша), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
18. Димитровградцы / Dimitrovgradtsy (1956), (Болгария-СССР), апрель - (субтитры ГУКиК)
19. Дитте – дитя человеческое / Ditte menneskebarn (1946), (Дания), сентябрь - (Горького)
20. Дорога к счастью (Больше так жить нельзя) / The Road of Happiness (1956), (КНДР), октябрь - (Горького)
21. Если парни всего мира / Si tous les gars du monde (1956), (Франция-Италия), апрель - (Горького)
22.Загадка старой штольни (Ветряная гора) / Vetrná hora (1955), (Чехословакия), январь - (субтитры ГУКиК)
23. Зарево над Кладно (Красное зарево над Кладно) / Rudá záre nad Kladnem (1956), (Чехословакия), март - (Ленфильм)
24. Земля / Tudi (1954), (Китай), апрель - (Горького)
25. Знакомство / Parichay (1954), (Индия), июнь - (Горького)
26. Золотой паук / Zlaty pavouk (1957), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
27. Зэница / Zenica (1957), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
28. Из моей жизни / Z mého zivota (1955), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
29. Источник молодости / Shishun no izumi (1953), (Япония), июль - (Горького)
30. Капитан из Кельна / Der Hauptmann von Köln (1956), (ГДР), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
31. Кнопка и Антон / Pünktchen und Anton (1953), (ФРГ-Австрия), январь - (Горького)
32. Красная кувшинка / Nufarul rosu (1955), (Румыния), июль - (Горького)
33. Крысы / Die Ratten (1955), (ФРГ), сентябрь - (Горького)
34. Лейла и Габор (Студент Габор) / Gábor diák (1956), (Венгрия), февраль - (Горького)
35. Лучшие годы (Лучшая доля) / La meilleure part (1955), (Франция-Италия), июль - (Горького)
36. Любовь и долг (Исцеление) / Genesung (1956), (ГДР), январь - (Горького)
37. Любовь и слезы / Hub wa demoue (1956), (Египет), август - (Горького)
38. Любовь матери (Мать) / Maa (1952), (Индия), октябрь - (Горького)
39. Люди в белом / Les hommes en blanc (1955), (Франция), февраль - (Горького)
40. Моление о счастье / Zhu Fu (1956) , (Китай), май - (Горького)
41. Моя бедная любимая мать / Pobre, mi madre querida (1948), (Аргентина), август - (Горького)
42. Музыка с Марса / Hudba z Marsu (1955), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
43. На окраине большого города / Ai margini della metropoli (1952), (Италия), февраль - (Горького)
44. Необыкновенная карьера (Никодем Дызма) / Nikodem Dyzma (1956), (Польша), апрель - (Горького)
45. Подвиг (Китай), февраль - (Горького)
46. Подгалье в огне / Podhale w ogniu (1956), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
47. Поправьте фокус! (Пожалуйста, более четко!) / Zaostrit, prosím! (1956), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Горького)
48. Приключение в золотой бухте / Dobrodruství na Zlaté zátoce (1955), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
49. Проделки близнецов (Двойняшки Лоттхен) / Das doppelte Lottchen (1950), (ФРГ), январь - (субт. ГУКиК)
50. Пропасть / Szakadék (1956), (Венгрия), май - (Горького)
51. Путь к тебе (Поездка к тебе) / Resan till dej (1953), (Швеция), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
52. Разрушенная цитадель / Citadela sfarîmata (1957), (Румыния), декабрь - (Горького)
53. Райские птички / Assafir el janna (1956), (Египет), октябрь - (Горького)
54. Рассвет над рекой Мэнхэ (Китай), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
55. Ребро Адамово / Rebro Adamovo (1958), (Болгария), август - (Горького)
56. Самая красивая / Bellissima (1951), (Италия), январь - (Горького)
57. Санти и Вина (Таиланд), июнь - (Горького)
58. Семь грешников (Городок хочет мирно спать) / Die kleine Stadt will schlafen gehen (1954), (ФРГ), декабрь - (Горького)
59. Серенада Мексики / Serenata en México (1956), (Мексика), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
60. Следы остаются / Sledite ostavat (1956), (Болгария), август - (Горького)
61. События на острове Хайнань (Китай), июнь - (Горького)
62. Соль земли / Salt of the Earth (1954), (США), апрель - (Горького)
63. Страницы жизни (Особых примет нет) / Besondere Kennzeichen: keine (1956), (ГДР), февраль - (Ленфильм)
64. Таинственные спутники (Китай), май - (Горького)
65. Танковая бригада / Tanková brigáda (1955), (Чехословакия), май - (Ленфильм)
66. Тогда в Париже / Damals in Paris (1956), (ГДР), июнь - (Горького)
67. Трагедия острова Сайпан (Последние женщины) (Япония), февраль - (Горького)
68. Тревога в горах / Alarma in munti (1955), (Румыния), декабрь - (Горького)
69. Ханка / Hanka (1955), (Югославия), июль - (Ленфильм)
70. Хасан и Камиля (Китай), март - (Горького)
71. Хиросима / Hiroshima (1953), (Япония), август - (Горького)
72. Цветы нашей родины (Китай), январь - (Горького)
73. Экипаж крейсера «Надежда» / Ekipazhat na Nadezhda (1956), (Болгария), ноябрь - (Горького)
74. Это случилось на улице / Tova se sluchi na ulitzata (1956), (Болгария), февраль - (Ленфильм)
75. Я жажду / Mich dürstet (1956), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Горького)


1958 год

1. Баскетболистка № 5 / Nu lan wu hao (1957), (Китай), май - (Союзмультфильм)
2. Большой и маленький / Veliki i mali (1956), (Югославия), январь - (Горького)
3. Борьба еще не окончена (КНДР), ноябрь - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
4. Бравый солдат Швейк / Dobrý voják Svejk (1957), (Чехословакия), май - (Ленфильм)
5. Брак по расчету / Zemya (1957), (Болгария), июль - (Горького)
6. Брат и сестра (Китай), февраль - (Горького)
7. Винтовая лестница / Csigalépcsö (1957), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
8. Волки (КНДР), апрель - (Горького)
9. Вторая жена / Advent (1957), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
10. Высота безымянная (КНДР), сентябрь - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
11. Главная улица / Calle Mayor (1956), (Испания-Франция), ноябрь - (Горького)
12. Глубокая дружба (Китай), декабрь - (Горького)
13. Грозовые годы / Föltámadott a tenger (1953), (Венгрия), май - (Горького)
14. Дай руку, жизнь моя! / Mozart (1955), (Австрия), июль - (Ленфильм)
15. Девушка в черном / To koritsi me ta mavra (1956), (Греция), октябрь - (Горького)
16. Дело еще не закончено / Prípad jeste nekoncí (1957), (Чехословакия), август - (Горького)
17. Дети Эллады / Matomena Hristougenna (1951), (Греция), март - (Горького)
18. Жених для Лауры / Un novio para Laura (1955), (Аргентина), декабрь - (Горького)
19. Жизнь или смерть / Hayat ou maut (1955), (Египет), март - (Горького)
20. Жизнь одной женщины (Япония), июль - (Ленфильм)
21. Золотая симфония / Symphonie in Gold (1956), (Австрия), август - (Союзмультфильм)
22. Игра с чертом / Hrátky s certem (1956), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
23. Извержение / Eruptia (1957), (Румыния), август - (Горького)
24. История одного репортажа / Le rendez-vous des quais (1955), (Франция), июль - (Горького)
25. Их вел Сун Цзин-Ши (Китай), ноябрь - (Горького)
26. Ищи Ванду Кос / Potrazi Vandu Kos (1957), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
27. Когда любишь / Ai sureba koso (1955), (Япония), январь - (Горького)
28. Когда чувства побеждают рассудок / Male stvari (1957), (Югославия), август - (Горького)
29. Козленок за два гроша / A Kid for Two Farthings (1955), (Великобритания), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
30. Крыша / Il tetto (1956), (Италия-Франция), сентябрь - (Горького)
31. Легенда о любви / Legenda za lyubovta (1957), (Болгария-Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
32. Лисси / Lissy (1957), (ГДР), май - (Союзмультфильм)
33. Ловийса / Loviisa, Niskavuoren nuori emäntä (1946), (Финляндия), май - (Горького)
34. Любовное свидание / Una cita de amor (1958), (Мексика), декабрь - (Горького)
35. Мазурка любви / Mazurka der Liebe (1957), (ГДР), август - (Горького)
36. Мама хочет выдать меня замуж (Китай), июнь - (Горького)
37. Машинист / Il ferroviere (1956), (Италия), август - (Горького)
38. Место в жизни (Китай), апрель - (Горького)
39. Мой дядя Хасинто / Mi tío Jacinto (1956), (Испания-Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
40. Молочница Хилья / Hilja, maitotyttö (1953), (Финляндия), январь - (Горького)
41. Молчаливая тайга (Китай), декабрь - (Горького)
42. Наш сын – адвокат / Duas Causas (1953), (Португалия), октябрь - (Горького)
43. Не оглядывайся, сынок! / Ne okreci se sine (1956), (Югославия), март - (Горького)
44. Непобежденные / Neporazení (1956), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
45. Нерешительный стрелок / Váhavý strelec (1957), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
46. «Орел 101» / Vultur 101 (1957), (Румыния), июнь - (Горького)
47. Отряд продолжает борьбу (Китай), сентябрь - (Московская к/ст н/п фильмов)
48. Перед заходом солнца / Vor Sonnenuntergang (1956), (ФРГ), июль - (Горького)
49. Песня пальмовой рощи (Китай), август - (Горького)
50. По велению сердца (КНДР), май - (Горького)
51. Повесть о бедных влюбленных / Cronache di poveri amanti (1954), (Италия), февраль - (Горького)
52. Подделка / Padelek (1957), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
53. Приключения Тиля Уленшпигеля / Les aventures de Till L'Espiègle (1956), (Франция-ГДР), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
54. Продавец птиц / Der Vogelhändler (1953), (ФРГ), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
55. Против всех / Proti vsem (1957), (Чехословакия), август - (Ленфильм)
56. Путешествие Гонзика / Honzíkova cesta (1957), (Чехословакия), март - (Ленфильм)
57. Разбитые мечты / Les amants de minuit (1953), (Франция), июнь - (Горького)
58. Ребенку нужна любовь / Ciske - Ein Kind braucht Liebe (1955), (ФРГ-Голландия), январь - (Горького)
59. Роза ветров / Die Windrose (1957), (ГДР), ноябрь - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
60. Сводные братья / Ibo kyoudai (1957), (Япония), август - (Горького)
61. Семья / Jia (1957), (Китай), январь - (Горького)
62. Семья Герака / Geratzite (1958), (Болгария), октябрь - (Горького)
63. Сказание о девушке Сим Чен (КНДР), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
64. Сказание о крепости Садо (КНДР), январь - (Союзмультфильм)
65. След в ночи / Spur in die Nacht (1957), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Горького)
66. Смерть велосипедиста / Muerte de un ciclista (1955), (Испания), сентябрь - (Горького)
67. Сокровище капитана Мартенса / Skarb kapitana Martensa (1957), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
68. Сражение за Шанганьлин / Shang gan ling (1956), (Китай), июнь - (Горького)
69. Счастливая мельница / La 'Moara cu noroc' (1955), (Румыния), июнь - (Горького)
70. Сын двух матерей / Dani (1957), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
71. Тихая квартира / Csendes otthon (1957), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Горького)
72. Три зеркала / Três Espelhos (1947), (Испания-Португалия), июнь - (Горького)
73. Трое на хуторе / Ztracenci (1957), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
74. Тяжелые перчатки / Nehéz kesztyük (1957), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
75. У порога жизни (Монголия), апрель - (Горького)
76. Фальшивый кумир / Zle pare (1956), (Югославия), июнь - (Горького)
77. Фанфары любви / Fanfaren der Liebe (1951), (ФРГ), сентябрь - (Горького)
78. Фиделио / Fidelio (1956), (Австрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
79. Футболисты (Китай), сентябрь - (Горького)
80. Шляпа пана Анатоля / Kapelusz pana Anatola (1957), (Польша), апрель - (Горького)
81. Щенки / Stenata (1958), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
82. Это было не напрасно / Nije bilo uzalud (1957), (Югославия), май - (Горького)
83. Юрашек / Jurásek (1957), (Чехословакия), август - (Горького)
84. Ян Гус / Jan Hus (1954), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
85. Ян Жижка / Jan Zizka (1955), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)


1959 год

1. Алло?.. Вы ошиблись номером / Alo? Ati gresit numarul (1958), (Румыния), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
2. H-8 (Аш-8) / H-8 (1958), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
3. Без семьи / Sans famille (1958), (Франция-Италия), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
4. В полночь / Éjfélkor (1957), (Венгрия), февраль - (Горького)
5. В солдатском мундире / Bakaruhában (1957), (Венгрия), июнь - (Горького)
6. Воздушный змей с края света / Cerf-volant du bout du monde (1958), (Франция-Китай), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
7. Война и мир / War and Peace (1956), (США-Италия), август - (Горького)
8. Восточный экспресс / Polonia-Express (1957), (ГДР), март - (Ленфильм)
9. Вот как это было / Betrogen bis zum jüngsten Tag (1957), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
10. Вратарь живет на нашей улице / Brankár bydlí v nasí ulici (1957), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
11. Вчера / Tegnap (1959), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Горького)
12. Где ты, друг мой? (Китай), февраль - (Горького)
13. Гражданин Брих / Obcan Brych (1958), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
14. Два выигрыша / Doua lozuri (1957), (Румыния), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
15. Две матери / Zwei Mütter (1957), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
16. Дворцы и хижины / Schlösser und Katen (1957), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
17. Девушка с кувшином / La moza de cántaro (1954), (Испания), март - (Горького)
18. Девять жизней / Ni liv (1957), (Норвегия), июль - (Горького)
19. Дезертир / Dezerter (1958), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
20. Дело господина Пучика / Statocný zlodej (1958), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
21. Домик под скалами / Ház a sziklák alatt (1959), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
22. Дорога без конца / The Shiralee (1957), (Великобритания), декабрь - (Горького)
23. Дорога длиною в год / La strada lunga un anno (1958), (Италия-Югославия), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
24. Дочь партии (Китай), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
25. Железный цветок / Vasvirág (1958), (Венгрия), июнь - (Горького)
26. Желтая ворона / Kiiroi karasu (1957), (Япония), апрель - (Ленфильм)
27. Женщины Нискавуори / Niskavuoren naiset (1958), (Финляндия), ноябрь -(Ленфильм)
28. Жизнь поставлена на карту / Hra o zivot (1956), (Чехословакия), июль -(Горького)
29. Закон моря / Zakonat na moreto (1958), (Болгария), июль - (Горького)
30. Залив страстей / I limni ton pothon (1958), (Греция), август - (Горького)
31. Записки медсестры (Китай), сентябрь - (Горького)
32. Казимир / Casimir (1950), (Франция-Италия), февраль - (Горького)
33. Канал / Kanal (1957), (Польша), январь - (Горького)
34. Клятва гайдука / Haydushka kletva (1958), (Болгария), март - (Горького)
35. Колдунья / La sorcière (1956), (Франция-Италия-Швеция), январь - (Горького)
36. Контрабандисты / Csempészek (1958), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
37. Королевство Кэмпбелла / Campbell's Kingdom (1957), (Великобритания), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
38. Красные семена (Китай), ноябрь - (Горького)
39. Крылатые защитники (Китай), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
40. Линия судьбы / Rekava (1956), (Шри Ланка), февраль - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
41. Любимец № 13 / Lyubimetz 13 (1958), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
42. Маленький человек / Mali covek (1957), (Югославия), февраль - (Горького)
43. Малышка / Malkata (1959), (Болгария), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
44. Марти / Marty (1955), (США), ноябрь - (Горького)
45. Место преступления – Берлин / Tatort Berlin (1958), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
46. Мещанин во дворянстве / Le bourgeois gentilhomme (1958), (Франция), октябрь
47. Молодой мельник / Nuori mylläri (1958), (Финляндия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
48. Морская душа (Китай), май - (Горького)
49. Моя жена хочет петь / Meine Frau macht Musik (1958), (ГДР), май -(Союзмультфильм)
50. На конечной остановке / Tam na konecne (1957), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
51. На окраине Парижа / Porte des Lilas (1957), (Франция-Италия), октябрь - (Горького)
52. На этой земле / Chijo (1957), (Япония), август - (Ленфильм)
53. Над пропастью / Dincolo de brazi (1957), (Румыния), август - (Одесская к/ст)
54. Наши пути расходятся / Nasi se putovi razilaze (1957), (Югославия), май - (Горького)
55. Ночной рейс (Китай), июнь - (Горького)
56. Облава / Razzia (1958/I), (Венгрия), август - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
57. Обыкновенная профессия (Китай), ноябрь - (Горького)
58. Одни неприятности / Altid ballade (1955), (Дания), сентябрь - (Горького)
59. Они знали друг друга / Sie kannten sich alle (1958), (ГДР), июнь - (Ленфильм)
60. Опиумная война (Китай), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
61. Папа, мама, моя жена и я / Papa, maman, ma femme et moi... (1955), (Франция), декабрь - (Горького)
62. Пепик и косолапый Брумло / Mali medvedari (Чехословакия), март - (Ленфильм)
63. Песня матросов / Das Lied der Matrosen (1958), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
64. По особому заданию / Im Sonderauftrag (1959), (ГДР), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
65. Под небом Мексики / ¡Cielito lindo! (1957), (Мексика), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
66. Покушение / Zamach (1959), (Польша), ноябрь - (Горького)
67. Полевой соловей / Bolbole mazraeh (1957), (Иран), январь - (Горького)
68. Поп Чира и поп Спира / Pop Cira i pop Spira (1957), (Югославия), апрель -(Ленфильм)
69. Поющее, звенящее деревце / Das singende, klingende Bäumchen (1957), (ГДР), август - (Союзмультфильм)
70. Птица небесная / Égi madár (1958), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
71. Пятое колесо в телеге / Páté kolo u vozu (1958), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Одесская к/ст)
72. Разве можно жить в разлуке (КНДР), август - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
73. Ревность / Gelozia bat-o vina (1954), (Румыния), август - (Ленинградская к/ст )
74. Роза Бернд / Rose Bernd (1957), (ФРГ), август - (Ленфильм)
75. Своего тела господин / Svoga tela gospodar (1957), (Югославия), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
76. Сегодня в последний раз / Dnes naposled (1958), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
77. Сильные мира сего / Les grandes familles (1958), (Франция), декабрь - (Горького)
78. Скрытые настроения / Yoru no kawa (1956), (Япония), июль - (Ленфильм)
79. Соляной столб / Sóbálvány (1958), (Венгрия), май - (Горького)
80. Соперники за рулем / Rivalen am Steuer (1957), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
81. Сорок четыре / Styridsatstyri (1957), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Горького)
82. Счастье (Китай), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
83. Тайна острова Бэк-Кап / Vynález zkázy (1958), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького)
84. Тайная разведка (Китай), январь - (Горького)
85. Тана / Tana (1958), (Албания), апрель - (Горького)
86. Украли трамвай / Hanno rubato un tram (1954), (Италия), июль - (Горького)
87. Фамильные драгоценности / Bijuterii de familie (1957), (Румыния), сентябрь - (Довженко)
88. Фейерверк / Feuerwerk (1954), (ФРГ-Швейцария), февраль - (Ленфильм)
89. Цветок любви (Бирма), январь - (Горького)
90. Человек на рельсах / Czlowiek na torze (1957), (Польша), март - (Горького)
91. Человек с поезда / O anthropos tou trainou (1958), (Греция), октябрь - (Горького)
92. Черный батальон / Cerný prapor (1958), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
93. Швейк на фронте / Poslusne hlásím (1958), (Чехословакия), май - (Ленфильм)
94. Школа отцов / Skola otcu (1957), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Довженко)
95. Эскадрилья «Летучая мышь» / Geschwader Fledermaus (1958), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Горького)
96. Этого нельзя забыть / Prawdziwy koniec wielkiej wojny (1957), (Польша), апрель - (Ленфильм)
97. Юный герой (Китай), апрель - (Горького)
98. Юхан / Juha (1956), (Финляндия), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)


1960 год

1. Адские водители / Hell Drivers (1957), (Великобритания), август - (Горького)
2. Анна Эйдеш / Édes Anna (1958), (Венгрия), февраль - (Горького)
3. Бабетта идет на войну / Babette s'en va-t-en guerr (1959), (Франция), август - (Союзмультфильм)
4. Банковский билет в миллион фунтов стерлингов / The Million Pound Note (1954), (Великобритания), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
5. Бегство из тени / Útek ze stínu (1959), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
6. Белая кровь / Weißes Blut (1959), (ГДР), август - (Горького)
7. Боганч / Bogáncs (1959), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Довженко)
8. Большая голубая дорога / La grande strada azzurra (1957), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ-Югославия), июнь - (Горького)
9. Большие надежды / Great Expectations (1946), (Великобритания), октябрь - (Горького)
10. Большой вальс / The Great Waltz (1938), (США), июль - (Горького)
11. Великий Карузо / The Great Caruso (1951), (США), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
12. Возмездие / V hodine dvanástej (1959), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
13. Волшебный фонарь (Китай), июнь - (Мосфильм)
14. Все о Еве / All About Eve (1950), (США), июнь - (Горького)
15. Где бы ты ни был / Wo Du hin gehst... (1957), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
16. Героическая симфония / Eroica (1949), (Австрия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
17. Герой в домашних туфлях / Enas iros me padoufles (1958), (Греция), март - (Горького)
18. Годы любви / Godini za lyubov (1957), (Болгария), январь - (Ленфильм)
19. Горькая любовь / Horká láska (1958), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
20. Госпожа министерша / Gospodja ministarka (1958), (Югославия), апрель -(Ленфильм)
21. Граница в нескольких шагах / Pár lépés a határ (1959), (Венгрия), май - (Горького)
22. Гун-Ся (Китай), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
23. 12 девушек и один мужчина / 12 Mädchen und 1 Mann (1959), (Австрия), август - (Мосфильм)
24. Двое с большой реки / Dwoje z wielkiej rzeki (1958), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
25. Дело Сюй Ци-Ин (Китай), февраль - (Ленфильм)
26. Джорди / Geordie (1955), (Великобритания), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
27. Ее жизненный путь (КНДР), май - (субтитры МК РСФСР ) 
28. За жизнь Яна Кашпара / Zivot pro Jana Kaspara (1959), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
29. Закон есть закон / La legge è legge (1958), (Франция-Италия), январь - (Горького)
30. Звезды / Sterne (1959), (ГДР-Болгария), сентябрь - (Одесская к/ст)
31. Здравствуй, доктор / Bonjour Toubib (1957), (Франция), июль - (Горького)
32. История одного истребителя / Historia jednego mysliwca (1958), (Польша), январь - (Горького)
33. Кабулиец / Kabuliwala (1956), (Индия), январь - (Горького)
34. Капитан Дабач / Kapitán Dabac (1959), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
35. Команда / Zaloga (1952), (Польша), февраль - (Горького)
36. Командир отряда / Komandirat na otryada (1959), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Горького)
37. Король Шумавы / Král Sumavy (1959), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Горького)
38. Красные ребята (Китай), февраль - (Горького)
39. Крик с улиц / A Cry from the Streets (1958), (Великобритания), май - (Горького)
40. Лань-Лань и Дун-Дун (Китай), март - (Горького)
41. Легенда о беглеце / Qivitoq (1956), (Дания), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
42. Лили / Lili (1953), (США), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
43. Любовь актера (Япония), март - (Мосфильм)
44. Любовь с первого взгляда / Amor a primera vista (1956), (Аргентина), февраль - (Горького)
45. Мальчик-с-пальчик / Pulgarcito (1957), (Мексика), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
46. Мари-Октябрь / Marie-Octobre (1959), (Франция), июнь - (Горького)
47. Мистер Питкин в тылу врага / The Square Peg (1959), (Великобритания), сентябрь - (Горького)
48. Моряк сходит на берег / Das haut einen Seemann doch nicht um (1958), (Дания-ФРГ), апрель - (Горького)
49. Моя сноха, мой зять (КНДР), апрель - (Горького)
50. Мы – вундеркинды / Wir Wunderkinder (1958), (ФРГ), апрель - (Горького)
51. Мэнди / Mandy (1952), (Великобритания), сентябрь - (Горького)
52. Мяч / Mingea (1958), (Румыния), февраль - (Горького)
53. На берегах одной реки / Chung Mot Dong Song (1959), (Вьетнам), август - (Горького)
54. На маленьком острове / Na malkiya ostrov (1958), (Болгария), март - (Ленфильм)
55. Наперекор волнам и ветру (Китай), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
56. Настанет день / Jago Hua Savera (1959), (Пакистан), октябрь - (Горького)
57. Новая история старого солдата / Wan zi qian hong zong shi chun (1959), (Китай), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
58. Новый Дели / New Delhi (1956), (Индия), август - (Горького)
59. Ночи Кабирии / Le notti di Cabiria (1957), (Италия-Франция), июнь - (Горького)
60. Обуза / Klotz am Bein (1958), (ГДР), январь - (Одесская к/ст)
61. Огни на границе (Китай), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
62. Огниво / Das Feuerzeug (1958), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
63. Оклахома / Oklahoma! (1955), (США), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
64. Опасная зона / Reportage 57 (1959), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
65. Орел / Orzel (1959), (Польша), март - (Горького)
66. Отверженные / Les misérables (1958), (Франция-ГДР-Италия), февраль - (Союзмультфильм)
67. Отовсюду видна Большая Медведица (КНДР), ноябрь - (Горького)
68. Парни из нашей деревни (Китай), январь - (Ленфильм)
69. Письма с фронта (Китай), март - (Ленфильм)
70. Повесть о деревне Любао (Китай), июль - (Мосфильм)
71. Пока ты со мной / Solange Du da bist (1953), (ФРГ), февраль - (Горького)
72. Покоренная высота (Китай), май - (Ленфильм)
73. Посланец народа / Polsedmez naroda (1959), (Монголия), июль - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
74. Последнее возвращение / Posledný návrat (1958), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького)
75. Премьера отменяется / Die Premiere fällt aus (1959), (ГДР), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
76. Привезите их живыми / Avalansa (1959), (Румыния), ноябрь - (Довженко)
77. Приключение в Герольштейне / Gerolsteini kaland (1957), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
78. Процесс откладывается / Der Prozeß wird vertagt (1958), (ГДР), март - (Горького)
79. Пункт первый / Tochka parva (1956), (Болгария), май - (Одесская к/ст)
80. Путь в высшее общество / Room at the Top (1959), (Великобритания), январь - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
81. Путь один (КНДР), февраль - (Мосфильм)
82. Рапсодия / Rhapsody (1954), (США), май - (Ленфильм)
83. Рассветает / Virrad (1960), (Венгрия), октябрь - (Горького)
84. Римские каникулы / Roman Holiday (1953), (США), июль - (Горького)
85. Ровно в 9 (КНДР), август - (Одесская к/ст)
86. С субботы до понедельника / Szombattól hétföig (1959), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
87. Светильник должен гореть / Humlog (1951), (Индия), май - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
88. Седьмое путешествие Синдбада / The 7th Voyage of Sinbad (1958), (США), август - (Союзмультфильм)
89. Сила мундира / Der Hauptmann von Köpenick (1956), (ФРГ), июль - (Мосфильм)
90. Симплонский туннель / Simplon-Tunnel (1959), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
91. Сказка о 12 очках / Mese a 12 találatról (1956), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
92. Смелый, как тигр (Китай), август - (Горького)
93. Смерть в седле / Smrt v sedle (1958), (Чехословакия), июль - (Мосфильм)
94. Сочинения брата и сестры / Tsuzurikata kyodai (1958), (Япония), июль - (Горького)
95. «181» не отвечает / SAS 181 antwortet nicht (1959), (ГДР), июнь - (Горького)
96. 105% алиби / 105 % alibi (1959), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Горького)
97. Судья / Il magistrato (1959), (Франция-Испания-Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
98. Тайна шифра / Secretul cifrului (1959), (Румыния), декабрь - (Горького)
99. Такая любовь / Taková láska (1959), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
100. Таманго / Tamango (1958), (Италия-Франция), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
101. Товар для Каталонии / Ware für Katalonien (1959), (ГДР), май - (Одесская к/ст)
102. Только женщина / Nur eine Frau (1958), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
103. Тридцать девятая бригада / A harminckilences dandár (1959), (Венгрия), январь - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
104. Тюрьма в огне (Китай), январь - (Горького)
105. Улица Прэри / Rue des Prairies (1959), (Франция-Италия), декабрь - (Горького)
106. Участок «Б» / Pogon B (1958), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
107. Человек в коротких штанишках / L'amore più bello (1957), (Италия-Испания), январь - (Мосфильм)
108. Человек-рикша / Muhomatsu no issho (1958), (Япония), январь - (Союзмультфильм)
109. Человек с тысячей лиц / Man of a Thousand Faces (1957), (США), сентябрь - (Горького)
110. 400 ударов / Les quatre cents coups (1959), (Франция), ноябрь - (Горького)
111. Швед-лотерейщик / Der Lotterieschwede (1958), (ГДР), апрель - (Ленфильм)
112. Школа бездельников / L'école buissonnière (1949), (Франция), апрель - (Горького)
113. Юный капитан (КНДР), июнь - (Ленфильм)
114. Я ищу тебя / Ich suche dich (1956), (ФРГ), февраль - (Горького)


1961 год

1. Альба Регия / Alba Regia (1961), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Горького)
2. Аэродром не принимает / Letiste neprijímá (1959), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
3. Бедная улица / Bednata ulitza (1960), (Болгария), октябрь - (Горького)
4. Безмолвная звезда / Der schweigende Stern (1960), (ГДР-Польша), май - (Мосфильм)
5. Безымянный остров (1959), (Китай), май - (Ленфильм)
6. Бессонные годы / Álmatlan évek (1959), (Венгрия), февраль - (Мосфильм)
7. Бесхарактерный мужчина / L'uomo di paglia (1958), (Италия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
8. Богатырь / Chlap jako hora (1960), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
9. Болотная собака / Der Moorhund (1960), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
10. В старом Чикаго / In Old Chicago (1937), (США), январь - (Горького)
11. Варшавская сирена / Warszawska syrena (1956), (Польша), сентябрь - (Горького)
12. Великий поход / Wan shui qian shan (1959), (Китай), июль - (Ленфильм)
13. Весенний воздух / Jarní povetrí (1961), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
14. Весна в людях / Chun man ren jian (1959), (Китай), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
15. Визит инспектора / An Inspector Calls (1954), (Великобритания), октябрь - (Горького)
16. Волшебное ревю / Traumrevue (1959), (Австрия), август - (Союзмультфильм)
17. Восьмая дверь / Osma vrata (1959), (Югославия), апрель - (Мосфильм)
18. Всюду живут люди / Vsude zijí lidé (1960), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
19. Высший принцип / Vyssí princip (1960), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
20. Где черту не под силу / Kam cert nemuze (1959), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
21. Генерал делла Ровере / Il generale della Rovere (1959), (Италия-Франция), май - (Горького)
22. Год первый / Rok pierwszy (1960), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
23. Граф Монте-Кристо / Le comte de Monte-Cristo (1954), (Франция-Италия), март - (Мосфильм)
24. Дарклэ / Darclée (1961), (Румыния), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
25. 12 разгневанных мужчин / 12 Angry Men (1957), (США), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
26. Дело о разводе / Ehesache Lorenz (1959), (ГДР), март - (Горького)
27. Жемчужина / La perla (1947), (Мексика), февраль - (Горького)
28. Женатый холостяк / Lån meg din kone (1958), (Норвегия), сентябрь - (Горького)
29. Женщина в халате / Woman in a Dressing Gown (1957), (Великобритания), август - (Горького)
30. Жервеза / Gervaise (1956), (Франция), март - (Горького)
31. Жизнь начинается / Das Leben beginnt (1960), (ГДР), июль - (Мосфильм)
32. За длинной стеной / Detrás de un largo muro (1958), (Аргентина), май - (Горького)
33. Зайлергассе, 8 / Seilergasse 8 (1960), (ГДР), декабрь - (Горького)
34. Каменные горизонты / Horizontes de piedra (1956), (Аргентина), июль - (Горького)
35. Каникулы в облаках / Prázdniny v oblacích (1959), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
36. Катастрофа / Merénylet (1960), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
37. Клятвопреступник / Der Meineidbauer (1956), (ФРГ), февраль - (Мосфильм)
38. Коварство и любовь / Kabale und Liebe (1959), (ГДР), январь - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
39. Конец дороги / Krayat na patya (1961), (Болгария), декабрь - (Горького)
40. Конец пути / Konec cesty (1959), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
41. Красные чернила / Vörös tinta (1959), (Венгрия), май - (Горького)
42. Красный ураган (Китай), апрель - (Ленфильм)
43. Круг / Kruh (1959), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Горького)
44. Лавка господина Линя / Lin jia pu zi (1959), (Китай), март - (Ленфильм)
45. Любовь (КНДР), апрель - (Горького)
46. Мадемуазель Нитуш / Mam'zelle Nitouche (1954), (Франция- Италия), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
47. Маленькие драмы / Male dramaty (1960), (Польша), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
48. Маленький мальчик потерян / Little Boy Lost (1953), (США), апрель - (Горького)
49. Медведь и привидения / Medved a strasidla (1960), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
50. На распутье / Dum na rozcesti (1959), (Чехословакия), июль - (Горького)
51. Набережная Утренней зари / Quai du Point-du-Jour (1960), (Франция), ноябрь - (Горького)
52. Народ пробуждается / Insan Jaag Utha (1959), (Индия), июнь - (Мосфильм)
53. Наши ребята / Baietii nostri (1959), (Румыния), август - (Горького)
54. Не пойман - не вор / Ni vu, ni connu (1958), (Франция), январь - (Горького)
55. Не хочу жениться / Nu vreau sa ma însor (1960), (Румыния), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
56. Неизвестная женщина / El murra el maghoula (1960), (Египет), июль - (Горького)
57. Образцовые ребята / Musterknaben (1959), (ГДР), апрель - (Горького)
58. Один из нас / Einer von uns (1960), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Одесская к/ст)
59. Окно в небо / Égre nyíló ablak (1959), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
60. Оливер Твист / Oliver Twist (1948), (Великобритания), январь - (Горького)
61. Она танцевала одно лето / Hon dansade en sommar (1951), (Швеция), декабрь - (Горького)
62. Они звали его Амиго / Sie nannten ihn Amigo (1959), (ГДР), май - (Одесская к/ст)
63. Охотник за приданым /A Noszty fiú esete Tóth Marival (1960), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
64. Первый урок / Parvi urok (1960), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Горького)
65. Пионерская честь (КНДР), март - (Одесская к/ст)
66. Письмо незнакомки / Letter from an Unknown Woman (1948), (США), сентябрь - (Горького)
67. Подвиг рулевого (Китай), октябрь - (Горького)
68. Подпольный пионерский отряд (Китай), декабрь - (Горького)
69. Поезд вне расписания / Vlak bez voznog reda (1959), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
70. Поиски прошлого / Powrót (1960), (Польша), ноябрь - (Горького)
71. Поселок безумных / Kichigai buraku (1957), (Япония), апрель - (Горького)
72. Поющая пудреница / Zpívající pudrenka (1960), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
73. Председатель - центр нападения / Drug predsednik centarfor (1960), (Югославия), август - (Горького)
74. Приговор / La sentence (1959), (Франция), февраль - (Горького)
75. Принцесса с золотой звездой / Princezna se zlatou hvezdou (1959), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
76. Путешествие на воздушном шаре / Le voyage en ballon (1960), (Франция), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
77. Пылающая река / Valurile Dunarii (1959), (Румыния), январь - (Горького)
78. Пятый отдел / Páté oddelení (1960), (Чехословакия), август - (Мосфильм)
79. Рангом ниже / Rangon alul (1960), (Венгрия), август - (Горького)
80. Репетиция продолжается / Zkouska pokracuje (1959), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
81. Розы для господина прокурора / Rosen für den Staatsanwalt (1959), (ФРГ), декабрь - (Горького)
82. Роковая отмель / Tri koraka u prazno (1958), (Югославия), июнь - (Горького)
83. Саид-Афенди / Said effendi (1957), (Ирак), июль - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
84. Серенада солнечной долины / Sun Valley Serenade (1941), (США), январь - (Горького)
85. Сестры на льду (Китай), январь - (Мосфильм)
86. Сказание о Чун Хян (Сказание о девушке Чун Хян) / Chunhyang (1959), (КНДР), август - (Мосфильм)
87. Скандал из-за Баси / Awantura o Basie (1959), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
88. Скорый до Остравы / Rychlík do Ostravy (1960), (Чехословакия), август - (Горького)
89. Скрытый рай / Paraíso escondido (1962), (Мексика), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
90. Славное старое пианино / Dobri stari pianino (1959), (Югославия), декабрь - (Одесская к/ст)
91. Собор Парижской богоматери / Notre Dame de Paris (1956), (Франция), июль - (Мосфильм)
92. Солдаты без мундиров / Stratiotes dihos stoli (1960), (Греция), март - (Горького)
93. Сорванец / Kölyök (1959), (Венгрия), февраль - (Горького)
94. Старик и море / The Old Man and the Sea (1958), (США), февраль - (Мосфильм)
95. Стубленские липы / Stublenskite lipi (1960), (Болгария), май - (Горького)
96. Тайна затонувшего корабля / Das geheimnisvolle Wrack (1954), (ГДР), март - (Мосфильм)
97. Там где кончается асфальт / A Estrada (1956), (Бразилия), июнь - (Горького)
98. Телеграммы / Telegrame (1959), (Румыния), июль - (Одесская к/ст)
99. Тихим вечером / V tiha vecher (1960), (Болгария), ноябрь - (Горького)
100. Три звезды / Három csillag (1960), (Венгрия), август - (Горького)
101. Три этажа счастья / Két emelet boldogság (1960), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Одесская к/ст)
102. Факелы / Pochodne (1960), (Чехословакия),октябрь - (Мосфильм)
103. Храбрец / The Brave One (1956), (США), июнь - (Мосфильм)
104. Час испытаний / Hochmut kommt vor dem Knall (1960), (ГДР), август - (Горького)
105. Черный жемчуг / Crni biseri (1958), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Одесская к/ст)
106. Четыре дороги / Char Dil Char Raahein (1959), (Индия), январь - (Горького)
107. Шесть превращений Яна Пищика (Косоглазое счастье) / Zezowate szczescie (1960), (Польша), октябрь - (Горького)
108. Я пережил свою смерть / Prezil jsem svou smrt (1960), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
109. Ярмарка / Kirmes (1960), (ФРГ), октябрь - (Горького)


1962 год

1. Аида / Aida (1953), (Италия), февраль - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
2. Альвин последний / Alwin der Letzte (1960), (ГДР), январь - (Горького)
3. Бандиты из Оргозоло / Banditi a Orgosolo (1960), (Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
4. Безмолвные следы / Milczace slady (1961), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
5. Белая пряжка / Bílá spona (1960), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
6. Будапештские крыши / Pesti háztetök (1962), (Венгрия) - (Горького)
7. Бурные годы (Жажда) / Setea (1960), (Румыния), март - (Мосфильм)
8. В ночь на тринадцатое (В ночь на 13-е) / Noshtta sreshtu 13-i (1961), (Болгария), июнь - (Мосфильм)
9. В эту ночь / Te noci (1958), (Югославия)
10. Великолепная семерка / The Magnificent Seven (1960), (США), июль - (Мосфильм)
11. Ветряная мельница / Vyatarnata melnitza (1961), (Болгария) - (Горького)
12. Вилла «Сильва» (Цепи) / Pouta (1961), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
13. Волшебный цветок (Китай), ноябрь - (Горького)
14. Все по домам / Tutti a casa (1960), (Италия – Франция), июль - (Горького)
15. Всё золото мира / Tout l'or du monde (1961), (Франция - Италия)
16. Где одного алиби мало / Kde alibi nestací (1960), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького)
17. Голый остров / Hadaka no shima (1960), (Япония), май - (Горького)
18. Гордец Лойза / Osení (1961), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького)
19. Гордость / Mîndrie (1956), (Румыния), апрель - (Горького)
20. Гочо и его родители (Моему отцу в Улан-Баторе) / Ulaan-Baatart baygaa miniy aavd (1961), (Монголия), июль - (Горького)
21. Девятый круг / Deveti krug (1960), (Югославия), январь - (Горького)
22. Дети фронта / Prace (1960), (Чехословакия), январь - (Мосфильм)
23. Джамиля / Djamilah (1958), (Египет)
24. Дни любви / Giorni d'amore (1954), (Италия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
25. До новой встречи / Sampai Berjumpa Kembali (1955), (Индонезия)
26. Добро пожаловать, мистер Маршалл! / Bienvenido Mister Marshall (1953), (Испания), май - (Горького)
27. Доктор из Ботенова / Der Arzt von Bothenow (1961), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
28. Долгая ночь 1943 года / La lunga notte del '43 (1960), (Италия)
29. Дорога испытаний / Próbaút (1961), (Венгрия), январь - (Горького)
30. Дочь двух отцов (Китай), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
31. Ева хочет спать / Ewa chce spac (1958), (Польша), декабрь - (Горького)
32. Если бы имел я коня (Монголия), февраль - (Горького)
33. Жизнь изменилась (Китай), январь - (Союзмультфильм)
34. Жизнь холостяка / Les arrivistes (1960), (Франция-ГДР), январь - (Горького)
35. За горизонтом / Otvad horizonta (1960), (Болгария), апрель - (Горького)
36. Загон / L'enclos (1961), (Франция - Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
37. Им сегодня за сорок / Die heute über 40 sind (1960), (ГДР), март - (Горького)
38. История на воде (Китай), июнь - (Ленфильм)
39. Как молоды мы были / A byahme mladi (1961), (Болгария) - (Горького)
40. Карлтон Браун – дипломат / Carlton-Browne of the F.O. (1959), (Великобритания), март - (Горького)
41. Квартал «Мечта» (Квартал мечтателей) / Synoikia to Oneiro (1961), (Греция)
42. Ключ к тайне (Китай)
43. Клятва матери / I katara tis mannas (1961), (Греция), апрель - (Горького)
44. Красная сигнальная ракета (КНДР), январь - (Горького)
45. Красноармейка (Китай)
46. Крестоносцы (2 серии из 4-х) / Krzyzacy (1960), (Польша), январь - (Мосфильм)
47. Кусочек голубого неба / Parce plavog neba (1961), (Югославия), июль - (Горького)
48. Лабиринт сердца / Labyrint srdce (1961), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
49. Лучше уметь, чем иметь / Bolje je umeti (1960), (Югославия), май - (Мосфильм)
50. Любовь в сентябре / Septemberliebe (1961), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
51. Любовь и второй пилот / Die Liebe und der Co-Pilot (1961), (ГДР), март - (Горького)
52. Люди на льду / Ledoví muzi (1960), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
53. Люди с крыльями / Leute mit Flügeln (1960), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
54. Мартин в облаках / Martin u oblacima (1961), (Югославия)
55. Мать Индия / Mother India (1957), (Индия), март - (Союзмультфильм)
56. Мать Иоанна от ангелов / Matka Joanna od aniolów (1961), (Польша), февраль - (Горького)
57. Место на земле / Miejsce na ziemi (1960), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
58. Месть / La venganza (1958), (Испания-Италия), март - (Мосфильм)
59. Мой дядя / Mon oncle (1958), (Франция - Италия), май - (Союзмультфильм)
60. Мост будет взорван (Буря) /Furtuna (1960), (Румыния), январь - (Горького)
61. Муж своей жены / Mąż swojej żony (1960), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
62. На далёкой границе (Китай)
63. Не Эр / Nie Er (1959), (Китай), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
64. Нет сильнее любви (Япония), июль - (Мосфильм)
65. Новогодний пунш / Silvesterpunsch (1960), (ГДР), март - (Союзмультфильм)
66. Ноэль Фортюна (Фортюна) / Fortunat (1960), (Франция – Италия), январь - (Горького)
67. Один гектар неба / Un ettaro di cielo (1959), (Италия-Франция)
68. Одним летним днём / Ein Sommertag macht keine Liebe (1961), (ГДР), апрель - (Горького)
69. Опасный возраст / Cervnové dny (1961), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
70. Операция "Гляйвиц" / Der Fall Gleiwitz (1961), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
71. Оружие победы (КНДР), февраль - (Горького)
72. Ошибка профессора Хегера (Врачи) / Ärzte (1961), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Горького)
73. Песня о сизом голубе / Piesen o sivém holubovi (1961), (Чехословакия) - (Мосфильм)
74. Песня о тележке / Niguruma no uta (1959), (Япония), февраль - (Мосфильм)
75. Пласа Уинкуль / Plaza Huincul (Pozo Uno) (1960), (Аргентина), май - (Горького)
76. Повесть о реке Хуанпу (Китай), май - (Ленфильм)
77. Повсюду весна (Китай) - (Ленфильм)
78. Последний раунд / Posledniyat rund (1961), (Болгария), ноябрь - (Горького)
79. Последняя должность (Индия)
80. Последняя зима / Den sidste vinter (1960), (Дания), июнь - (Горького)
81. Привидения в замке Шпессарт / Das Spukschloß im Spessart (1960), (ФРГ), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
82. Призыв / Paigham (1959), (Индия), январь - (Горького)
83. Приключения Гекльберри Финна / The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn (1960), (США)
84. Пролог сопротивления (КНДР), март - (Горького)
85. Профессор Мамлок / Professor Mamlock (1961), (ГДР) - (Горького)
86. Пять патронных гильз / Fünf Patronenhülsen (1960), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
87. Река Туманган (1-я серия) / Tumangan River (1961), (Вьетнам), июнь - (Горького)
88. Репортаж с петлёй на шее / Reportáz psaná na oprátce (1961), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
89. Рокко и его братья / Rocco e i suoi fratelli (1960), (Италия - Франция), июнь - (Горького)
90. Ружья и голуби / Puskák és galambok (1961), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
91. Салоникские патриоты / Solunski atentatori (1961), (Югославия)
92. Самый маленький бродяга / The Littlest Hobo (1958), (США), февраль - (Ленфильм)
93. Свидетель обвинения / Witness for the Prosecution (1957), (США), апрель - (Горького)
94. Сегодня ночью погибнет город / Dzis w nocy umrze miasto (1961), (Польша) - (Горького)
95. Семь невест для семи братьев / Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (1954), (США) - (Горького)
96. Семья революционеров / Geming jiating (1961), (Китай), февраль - (Ленфильм)
97. Сигналы над городом / Signali nad gradom (1960), (Югославия), апрель - (Горького)
98. Симитрио / Simitrio (1960), (Мексика), февраль - (Мосфильм)
99. Смех в раю / Laughter in Paradise (1951), (Великобритания), январь - (Горького)
100. Солдаты в гражданской одежде / Soldati fara uniforma (1960), (Румыния), февраль - (Горького)
101. Столь долгое отсутствие / Une aussi longue absence (1961), (Франция - Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
102. Странствия Одиссея (Улисс) / Ulisse (1954), (Италия) - (Союзмультфильм)
103. Сувенир погибшего / Vat ky niem (1960), (Вьетнам), декабрь - (Довженко) - короткометр.
104. Сумасшедший поневоле (Мой школьный друг) / Mein Schulfreund (1960), (ФРГ), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
105. Счастливчик Антони / Szczesciarz Antoni (1961), (Польша), март - (Горького)
106. Счастье в портфеле / Sreca u torbi (1961), (Югославия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
107. Тайна Жоао Корраль / 800 leguas por el Amazonas o (La jangada) (1959), (Мексика), март - (Мосфильм)
108. Там, где реки озарены солнцем / Kde reky mají slunce (1961), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
109. Трагедия «Счастливого дракона» (Счастливый дракон № 5) / Daigo Fukuryu-Maru (1959), (Япония), июнь - (Мосфильм)
110. Трагическая охота / Caccia tragica (1947), (Италия), апрель - (Горького)
111. Три поколения (Китай), июль - (Ленфильм)
112. Тяжелая расплата (Мост) / Die Brücke (1959), (ФРГ), ноябрь - (Горького)
113. У смерти своё лицо / Der Tod hat ein Gesicht (1962), (ГДР), декабрь - (Горького)
114. Украли бомбу / S-a furat o bomba (1961), (Румыния)
115. Утренняя роса (Китай), март - (Горького )
116. Флориан / Florián (1961), (Чехословакия) - (Мосфильм)
117. Франко-Порт / Porto-Franco (1961), (Румыния) - (Горького)
118. Хитрый Пётр / Hitar Petar (1960), (Болгария) - (Ленфильм)
119. Цена одного преступления (Современная история) / Historia wspólczesna (1961), (Польша), май - (Горького)
120. Четверо по течению (Четверо в стремнине) / Négyen az árban (1961), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
121. Четыре шага в облаках / 4 passi fra le nuvole (1942), (Италия)
122. Экстренный вызов / Emergency Call (1952), (Великобритания), апрель - (Горького)
123. Эта земля наша (Наша зеленая земля) / Arduna el khadra (1957), (Египет), февраль - (Горького)
124. Юность атамана / Jergus Lapin (1960), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
125. Ябедники / Zalobnici (1961), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Горького)
126. Яцек и его президент (Визиты президента) / Odwiedziny prezydenta (1961), (Польша) - (Горького)


1963 год

1. Азбука страха / Abeceda straha (1961), (Югославия)
2. Афера в казино / Spielbank-Affäre (1957), (ГДР-Швеция), ноябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
3. Банда подлецов / Un branco di vigliacchi (1962), (Италия-Франция), июль - (Горького)
4. Барон Мюнхгаузен / Baron Prásil (1961), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Союзмультфильм)
5. Без имени, бедные, но прекрасные (Япония), апрель
6. Борьба без оружия (Япония), июнь
7. Будь счастлива, Ани! / Badi shtastliva, Ani! (1961), (Болгария) - (Ленфильм)
8. Бунтарь / Il brigante (1961), (Италия), октябрь - (Горького)
9. В логове Беркута (Китай), март
10. В небе нет решеток / Cerul n-are gratii (1962), (Румыния), ноябрь - (Горького)
11. В Риме была ночь / Era notte a Roma (1960), (Италия- Франция), февраль
12. Вакантное место / Il posto (1961), (Италия), март
13. Вечеринка / Veselica (1960), (Югославия), май - (Горького)
14. Военная музыка / Katonazene (1961), (Венгрия) - (Мосфильм)
15. Выстрел на Калимантане / Akce Kalimantan (1962), (Чехословакия-Индонезия), июнь - (Мосфильм)
16. Гангстеры и филантропы / Gangsterzy i filantropi (1963), (Польша), ноябрь - (Горького)
17. Гибель Ансельми / Esta tierra es mía (1961), (Аргентина), июль - (Мосфильм)
18. Господин учитель Ганнибал / Hannibál tanár úr (1956), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
19. Гул самолетов и земля / Bakuon to daichi (1957), (Япония), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
20. Два господина N / Dwaj panowie 'N' (1962), (Польша), апрель - (Горького)
21. Два поколения (Китай)
22. Два шага до ошибки / Der Kinnhaken (1962), (ГДР), август - (Горького)
23. Джунгли в огне (Вьетнам), апрель
24. До востребования / Post restant (1961), (Румыния), июнь - (Мосфильм)
25. Дождливое воскресенье / Esös vasárnap (1962), (Венгрия), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
26. Дом на две улицы / Dom na dve ulitzi (1960), (Болгария), июнь - (Горького)
27. Дорога на запад / Droga na zachód (1960), (Польша), февраль - (Горького)
28. Дочь колдуньи (Китай), апрель - (Ленфильм) 
29. Дьявольская западня / Dáblova past (1962), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького)
30. Еще один, которому нужна любовь (Приговор) / Wyrok (1962), (Польша), март
31. Жемчуг святой Люсии (Тлаюкан) / Tlayucan (1962), (Мексика), октябрь - (Горького)
32. Женщины Востока / Le orientali (1959), (Италия), май - (Горького)
33. Жизнь без счастья (Жизнь Охару, куртизанки) / Saikaku ichidai onna (1952), (Япония), август - (субтитры МК РСФСР)
34. Жизнь и приключения Николаса Никльби / The Life and Adventures oif Nicholas Nickleby (1947), (Великобритания), сентябрь - (Горького)
35. Журналист из Рима / Una vita difficile (1961), (Италия), июнь - (Горького)
36. За супружество – тройка / Három csillag (1960), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
37. Золотая юрта / Die goldene Jurte (1961), (ГДР-Монголия), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
38. Золотой зуб / Zlatniyat zab (1962), (Болгария), июль - (Ленфильм)
39. И твоя любовь тоже / ...und Deine Liebe auch (1962), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
40. Каролина Риекская / Karolina Rijecka (1961), (Югославия), март
41. Карусель / Volantín (1964), (Мексика), ноябрь - (Горького)
42. Козара / Kozara (1962), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
43. Конец «Никотианы» (Табак) / Tyutyun (1962), (Болгария, декабрь - (Горького)
44. Королевские дети / Königskinder (1962), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
45. Легенда в поезде / Legenda a vonaton (1962), (Венгрия), август
46. Лето виновато во всем / Leto je krivo za sve (1961), (Югославия), июль - (Горького)
47. Любовь в Симле / Love in Simla (1960), (Индия) - (Горького)
48. Любовь и мода / Ljubav i moda (1960), (Югославия), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
49. Маршрут 99 / Mindenki ártatlan? (1961), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
50. Медальон с тремя сердцами / Medaljon sa tri srca (1962), (Югославия), октябрь - (Горького)
51. Младшая жена (Вьетнам), май
52. Молодой повстанец / El joven rebelde (1962), (Куба), декабрь - (Горького)
53. Молодость в боевом огне (Китай), май
54. Моранбон / Moranbong (1960), (Бельгия), август 
55. Мужчина в нашем доме / Fi baitina rajul (1961), (Египет), сентябрь - (Горького)
56. Нарушитель границы / Die Igelfreundschaft (1962), (ГДР-Чехословакия), апрель - (Горького)
57. Наследство казначея Стамбула / Az aranyember (1962), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
58. Незабываемая весна / Kwiecien (1961), (Польша), декабрь - (Горького)
59. Незабываемая тропинка / Itsuka kita michi (1959), (Япония), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
60. Неприкасаемая / Sujata (1959), (Индия), август - (Горького)
61. Однажды ранней осенью (Вьетнам), сентябрь
62. Оправдан за недостаточностью улик / Freispruch mangels Beweises (1962), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
63. Охота за сапогом / Die Jagd nach dem Stiefel (1962), (ГДР), июнь - (Горького)
64. Пароль «Виктория» / Un giorno da leoni (1961), (Италия), май - (Горького)
65. Под подозрением / Pod sumnjom (1956), (Югославия), февраль
66. Под страхом измены (КНДР), август - (Ленфильм) 
67. Под черной маской / Szegény gazdagok (1959), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
68. Пожнешь бурю / Inherit the Wind (1960), (США), февраль - (Горького)
69. Приговоренный к смерти бежал / Un condamné à mort s'est échappé ou Le vent souffle où il veut (1956), (Франция) - (Горького)
70. Раскрытая явка / Drugi brzeg (1962), (Польша), май - (Горького)
71. Рассказы о революции / Historias de la revolución (1960), (Куба)
72. Ребенок в доме / Child in the House (1956), (Великобритания), март - (Горького)
73. Сафра / Zafra (1958), (Аргентина)
74. Саша / Sasa (1962), (Югославия), сентябрь - (Горького)
75. Семейный талисман / Telesme schekasté (1958), (Иран), август - (Союзмультфильм) 
76. Сентиментальная повесть / Poveste sentimentala (1961), (Румыния), октябрь - (Горького)
77. Сколько слов нужно для любви / Kolik slov staci lasce (1961), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Горького)
78. Следующего выпуска не будет / Prozvan je i V-3 (1962), (Югославия), июнь - (Горького)
79. Смерть на острове сахарного тростника / Smrt na cukrovém ostrove (1961), (Чехословакия), май - (Мосфильм)
80. Смерть Тарзана / Tarzanova smrt (1962), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
81. Солнце и тень / Slantzeto i syankata (1962), (Болгария), март - (Горького)
82. Сон капитана Лоя / Der Traum des Hauptmann Loy (1961), (ГДР), март - (Горького)
83. Тайный арсенал (Китай), февраль
84. Танцы в субботу / Tanz am Sonnabend (1962), (ГДР), апрель - (Мосфильм)
85. Три мушкетера (1961), (Франция-Италия) - (Мосфильм)
Подвески королевы / Les trois mousquetaires: Première époque-Les ferrets de la reine
Месть Миледи / Les trois mousquetaires: La vengeance de Milady, июль
86. Трус / Zbabelec (1961), (Чехословакия) - (Горького)
87. У французских каминов / An französischen Kaminen (1962), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
88. Улицы помнят / Strazile au amintiri (1962), (Румыния) - (Горького)
89. Хуана Гальо / Juana Gallo (1961), (Мексика), март - (Мосфильм)
90. Царская милость / Tzarska milost (1962), (Болгария), июль - (Горького)
91. Человек первого века / Muz z prvního století (1961), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
92. Черный Прим / Trápení (1962), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Горького)
93. Чистый душой /Masoom (1960), (Индия), июнь - (Горького)
94. Электра / Ilektra (1962/I), (Греция-США), декабрь - (субтитры)
95. Это была только шутка / Nem ér a nevem (1961), (Венгрия), февраль - (Мосфильм)
96. Это случилось в сочельник / Ach, du fröhliche (1962), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
97. Эшелон из рая / Transport z raje (1962), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Горького)
98. Я не виновен (Япония), февраль - (Ленфильм)


1964 год

1. Белый дым (Вьетнам), апрель - (Горького)
2. Беспокойная племянница / Smarkula (1963), (Польша), март - (Горького)
3. Бесстрашный Имрон (Борцы за свободу) / Fighters for Freedom (1961), (Индонезия), февраль - (Горького) 
4. Быть или не быть / To Be or Not to Be (1942), (США), январь - (Горького)
5. В резерве у смерти / Reserviert für den Tod (1963), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
6. Воскресенье в будний день (Красные будни) / Nedele ve vsední den (1962), (Венгрия-Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
7. Вот придет кот / Az prijde kocour (1963), (Чехословакия), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
8. Всегда существует завтра / Kyupora no aru machi (1962), (Япония), май - (Мосфильм)
9. Голый дипломат / Meztelen diplomata (1963), (Венгрия) - (Горького)
10. Голый среди волков / Nackt unter Wölfen (1963), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
11. Горные мстители / Jánosík (1963), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
12. 12 стульев / Las doce sillas (1962), (Куба), март - (Горького)
13. Девушка из банка (Преступник и барышня) / Zbrodniarz i panna (1963), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
14. Дневник пани Ганки / Pamietnik pani Hanki (1963), (Польша), сентябрь - (Горького)
15. Дьявол и десять заповедей / Le diable et les dix commandements (1962), (Франция-Италия), июнь - (Горького)
16. Если бы моя земля говорила / Si mis campos hablaran (1947), (Чили), август - (субтитры)
17. Железная маска / Le masque de fer (1962), (Франция-Италия), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
18. Женщина с южного берега / Tu Hau (1963), (Вьетнам), июнь - (Горького)
19. Жерминаль / Germinal (1963), (Франция-Италия-Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
20. Жил-был мошенник / There Was a Crooked Man (1960), (Великобритания), декабрь - (Горького)
21. Злые остаются живыми (Чем хуже человек, тем лучше он спит) / Warui yatsu hodo yoku nemuru (1960), (Япония), октябрь - (Горького)
22. Знаки зодиака / Los signos del zodiaco (1964), (Мексика), сентябрь - (Горького)
23. История одной ссоры (Их будни) / Ich dzien powszedni (1963), (Польша), апрель - (Горького)
24. Как быть любимой / Jak byc kochana (1963), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
25. Как важно быть серьезным / The Importance of Being Earnest (1952), (Великобритания), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
26. Как дела, молодой человек? / Hogy állunk, fiatalember? (1963), (Венгрия), август - (Горького)
27. Калоян / Kaloyan (1963), (Болгария), май - (Мосфильм)
28. Капитан / Kapitanat (1963), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
29. Карбид и Щавель / Karbid und Sauerampfer (1963), (ГДР), декабрь - (Горького)
30. Когда уходит жена (Улица особняков) / Kertes házak utcája (1963), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
31. Кодин / Codine (1963), (Румыния-Франция), март - (Союзмультфильм)
32. Король Королю / Král Králu (1963), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
33. Кто вы, доктор Зорге? / Qui êtes-vous, Monsieur Sorge? (1961), (Франция-ФРГ-Италия-Япония), ноябрь - (Горького)
34. Куба, 1958 год / Cuba '58 (1962), (Куба), июль - (Горького)
35. Куда бы она ни шла / Wherever She Goes (1951), (США-Австралия), март - (Горького)
36. Лицом к лицу / Licem u lice (1963), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
37. Лупень, 29 / Lupeni 29 (1962), (Румыния), февраль - (Горького)
38. Любимчик командира (Кот под шлемом) / Macak pod sljemom (1962), (Югославия), август - (Горького)
39. Любовь и мечта / Ayyam bala hub (1962), (Египет), январь - (Горького) 
40. Макбет / Macbeth (1960), (США), февраль - (Ленфильм) 
41. Милое семейство / Den kære familie (1962), (Дания) - (Мосфильм)
42. Мужчины вчера, сегодня и… / Muskarci (1963), (Югославия), июнь - (Горького)
43. На тихом берегу / Na tihiya bryag (1963), (Болгария), январь - (Горького)
44. Навеки твой / Wafaa ilal abad (1963), (Египет), февраль - (Мосфильм)
45. Ночь среди дня (Дневное затмение) / Nappali sötétség (1963), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
46. О тех, кто украл луну / O dwóch takich, co ukradli ksiezyc (1962), (Польша), январь - (Мосфильм)
47. Обет (Исполнитель обета) / O Pagador de Promessas (1962), (Бразилия), сентябрь - (Горького)
48. Обманутые обманщики / Älä nuolase... (1962), (Финляндия), август - (Горького)
49. Особняк на Зеленой (Последний курс) / Ostatni kurs (1963), (Польша), февраль - (Горького)
50. Отдых у моря / Vacanta la mare (1962), (Румыния), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
51. Ох, уж эти девушки (Монголия), июль - (Горького)
52. Парижские тайны / Les mystères de Paris (1962), (Франция-Италия), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
53. Пассажирка / Pasazerka (1963), (Польша), декабрь - (Горького)
54. Плененная стая / Pleneno yato (1962), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Горького)
55. По газонам ходить разрешается / Füre lépni szabad (1960), (Венгрия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
56. Полуночная месса / Polnocná omsa (1962), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
57. Поход на Рим / La marcia su Roma (1962), (Италия-Франция), декабрь 
58. Призрак "Принцессы Индии" / Nebel (1963), (ГДР), апрель - (Горького)
59. Приключение в полночь / Priklyuchenie v polunosht (1964), (Болгария), октябрь - (Горького)
60. Развод по-итальянски / Divorzio all'italiana (1961), (Италия), июль - (Горького)
61. Смерть зовется Энгельхен / Smrt si rika Engelchen (1963), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького)
62. Смотри, видна дорога / Padhai Theriyudu Paar (1960), (Индия), август - (Горького)
63. Совершенно секретно / For Eyes Only (1963), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
64. Старая вражда / Mam tu swój dom (1963), (Польша), май - (Горького)
65. Страх / Strach (1963), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
66. Стук почтальона / Postman's Knock (1962), (Великобритания), август - (Горького)
67. Суровая юность (КНДР) - (Ленфильм)
68. Тайник на Эльбе / Geheimarchiv an der Elbe (1963), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
69. Такова спортивная жизнь (Эта спортивная жизнь) / This Sporting Life (1963), (Великобритания), октябрь - (Горького)
70. Тот, кто рядом с тобой / Der Andere neben dir (1963) (TV), (ГДР), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
71. Три золотых волоска деда Всеведа / Tri zlaté vlasy deda Vseveda (1963), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Мосфильм)
72. Трудный характер (КНДР), февраль - (Горького)
73. Тудор (Тудор Владимиреску) / Tudor (1962), (Румыния), август - (Горького)
74. Фото Хабера / Fotó Háber (1963), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
75. Цель путешествия – Эрфурт / Reiseziel Erfurt (1962), (ГДР), март - (Ленфильм)
76. Человек, которого нет / Egy ember aki nincs (1964), (Венгрия), октябрь - (Горького)
77. Человек проходит сквозь стену / Ein Mann geht durch die Wand (1959), (ФРГ), ноябрь - (Горького)
78. Черные крылья / Czarne skrzydla (1963), (Польша), март - (Горького)
79. Чудо отца Малахиаса / Das Wunder des Malachias (1961), (ФРГ), ноябрь - (Горького)
80. Шайка бритоголовых / Die Glatzkopfbande (1963), (ГДР), январь - (Горького)


1965 год

1. Актер / The Comedy Man (1964), (Великобритания), октябрь - (Горького)
2. Боксер и смерть / Boxer a smrt (1963), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Горького)
3. Брак по-итальянски / Matrimonio all'italiana (1964), (Италия-Франция), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
4. Бум / Il boom (1963), (Италия), март - (Горького)
5. В компании Макса Линдера / En compagnie de Max Linder (1963), (Франция), август - (Горького)
6. Веские доказательства / Les bonnes causes (1963), (Франция-Италия), январь - (Горького)
7. Ветер с юга / Badai-Selatan (1962), (Индонезия), август - (Горького)
8. Вильгельм Телль / Wilhelm Tell (1960), (Швейцария), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
9. Во имя любви / Anuradha (1960), (Индия), апрель - (Горького)
10. Во имя славы / Fame Is the Spur (1947), (Великобритания), февраль - (Горького)
11. Водоворот / Vrtlog (1964), (Югославия), октябрь - (Горького)
12. Встреча со шпионом / Spotkanie ze szpiegiem (1964), (Польша), июль - (Мосфильм)
13. Ганга и Джамна / Gunga Jumna (1961), (Индия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
14. Где генерал? / Gdzie jest general? (1964), (Польша), январь - (Горького)
15. Два мушкетера / Bláznova kronika (1964), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Горького)
16. Дикая голубка / Kukuli (1961), (Перу), апрель - (Мосфильм)
17. Дилемма / Dilemma (1962/II), (Дания-Южная Африка), июль - (Горького)
18. Дорога через дремучий лес / Cesta hlubokým lesem (1964), (Чехословакия), июль - (Мосфильм)
19. Жена для австралийца / Zona dla Australijczyka (1964), (Польша), март - (Мосфильм)
20. За мной, канальи! / Mir nach, Canaillen! (1964), (ГДР), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
21. Завещание миллионера / Másfél millió (1964), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
22. Закон и кулак / Prawo i piesc (1964), (Польша), ноябрь - (Горького)
23. Зеленые дали / Zelené obzory (1962), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Горького)
24. Земляничная поляна / Smultronstället (1957), (Швеция), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
25. Золотой гусь / Die goldene Gans (1964), (ГДР), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
26. Золотой папоротник / Zlaté kapradí (1963), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
27. Ивайло / Ivaylo (1964), (Болгария), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
28. Ивана в нападении / Ivana v útoku (1964), (Чехословакия), май - (Мосфильм)
29. Икар-1 / Ikarie XB 1 (1963), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
30. Инспектор и ночь / Inspektorat i noshtta (1963), (Болгария), апрель - (Горького)
31. Инспектор инкогнито / Gli anni ruggenti (1962), (Италия), июнь - (Одесская к/ст)
32. Испорченная девчонка / Hikô shôjo (1963), (Япония), июнь - (Горького)
33. История золотой туфельки / Historia zóltej cizemki (1961), (Польша), апрель - (Ленфильм)
34. История одной любви / Igen (1964), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
35. Итальянец в Варшаве / Giuseppe w Warszawie (1964), (Польша), август - (Горького)
36. Камни Хиросимы / Sonoyoru wa wasurenai (1962), (Япония), февраль - (Горького)
37. Карамболь / Karambol (1964), (Венгрия), февраль - (Горького)
38. Комедия с дверной ручкой / Komedie s Klikou (1964), (Чехословакия) - (Горького)
39. Конец нашего света / Koniec naszego swiata (1964), (Польша), сентябрь - (Горького)
40. Костюм почти новый / Ubranie prawie nowe (1964), (Польша), май - (Горького)
41. Красные береты / Czerwone berety (1963), (Польша), июнь - (Ленфильм)
42. Крещенные огнем / Skapani w ogniu (1964), (Польша), декабрь - (Горького)
43. Крик / Krik (1963), (Чехословакия), март - (Мосфильм) 
44. Кругосветное путешествие / Put oko sveta (1964), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
45. Левые, правые и центр / Left Right and Centre (1959), (Великобритания), март - (Горького)
46. Лимонадный Джо / Limonádový Joe aneb Konská opera (1964), (Чехословакия), май - (Союзмультфильм)
47. Лисы Аляски / Alaskafüchse (1964), (ГДР), май - (Мосфильм)
48. Любимец Нового Орлеана / The Toast of New Orleans (1950), (США), февраль - (Союзмультфильм)
49. Любимый деспот / Pacsirta (1963), (Венгрия) - (Горького)
50. Любовь одного вечера / O dragoste lunga de-o seara (1963), (Румыния), июнь - (Горького)
51. Люди с поезда / Ludzie z pociagu (1961), (Польша), ноябрь - (Горького)
52. Мария / Marie (1964), (Чехословакия), август - (Горького)
53. Между рельсами / Mezhdu relsite (1964), (Болгария), март - (Горького)
54. Морской кот / Pisica de mare (1963), (Румыния), январь - (Горького)
55. Мужская компания / Herrenpartie (1964), (Югославия-ФРГ), июнь - (Горького)
56. На край света / Jusqu'au bout du monde (1963), (Франция-Италия), апрель - (Горького)
57. Нападение / De overval (1962), (Голландия), июль - (Горького)
58. Наперекор судьбе / Új Gilgames (1964), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
59. Не вмешивайся в счастье / Ne diraj u srecu (1961), (Югославия), декабрь - (Горького)
60. Не плачь, Петр / Ne joci, Peter (1964), (Югославия), сентябрь - (Горького)
61. Невесты-вдовы / Özvegy menyasszonyok (1964), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
62. Невидимая армия / Den usynlige hær (1945), (Дания), апрель - (Горького)
63. Незаконнорожденные / Samorastniki (1963), (Югославия), август - (Горького)
64. Неоконченные игры / Nezavarsheni igri (1964), (Болгария), февраль - (Горького)
65. Непримиримые / Neprimirimite (1964), (Болгария), январь - (Горького)
66. Новый Дон-Жуан / Don Juan (1956/I) (Франция-Италия-Испания), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
67. Нюрнбергский процесс / Judgment at Nuremberg (1961), (США), ноябрь - (Горького)
68. Обвиняемый / Obzalovany (1964), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
69. Операция «Тициан» / Operacija Ticijan (1963), (Югославия), февраль - (Горького)
70. Оставшийся в тени / The Magic Box (1952), (Великобритания), январь - (Горького)
71. Пепел и алмаз / Popiól i diament (1958), (Польша), октябрь - (Горького)
72. Под покровом ночи / Jagte Raho (1956), (Индия), декабрь - (Горького)
73. Пора любви / La vîrsta dragostei (1963), (Румыния), апрель - (Горького)
74. Пражский блюз / Prazské blues (1963), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
75. Прекрасная американка / La belle Américaine (1961), (Франция), февраль - (Горького)
76. Прекрасная жизнь / La belle vie (1963), (Франция), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
77. Прерванный полет / Przerwany lot (1964), (Польша), июль - (Ленфильм)
78. Пятый узел (Минута для убийства) / Minuta za umor (1962), (Югославия), январь - (Горького)
79. Раз картошка, два картошка / One Potato, Two Potato (1964), (США), сентябрь - (Горького)
80. Разводов не будет / Rozwodów nie bedzie (1964), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
81. Рио, сорок градусов / Rio 40 Graus (1955), (Бразилия), август - (субтитры)
82. Руки над городом / Le mani sulla città (1963), (Италия-Франция), май - (Горького)
83. Свадебный завтрак / The Catered Affair (1956), (США), январь - (Горького)
84. Секретарша / Gudrun (1963), (Дания), март - (Мосфильм)
85. Скарамуш / Scaramouche (1952), (США), август - (Горького)
86. Скованные одной цепью / The Defiant Ones (1958), (США), декабрь - (Горького)
87. Счастливо, Кекец! / Srecno Kekec (1963), (Югославия-Великобритания), июль - (Ленфильм)
88. Так держать, медсестра! / Carry on Nurse (1959), (Великобритания), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
89. Ткач чудес / El tejedor de milagros (1962), (Мексика), сентябрь - (Горького)
90. Угловая комната / The L-Shaped Room (1962), (Великобритания), июль - (Горького)
91. Улыбка в разгаре лета / Un surîs în plina vara (1963), (Румыния), август - (Мосфильм)
92. Умберто Д. / Umberto D. (1952), (Италия), сентябрь - (Горького)
93. Учитель из Виджевано / Il maestro di Vigevano (1963), (Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
94. Холодные следы / Kalde spor (1962), (Норвегия), май - (Мосфильм)
95. Хроника одного убийства / Chronik eines Mordes (1965), (ГДР), декабрь - (Горького)
96. Цветок в пыли / Dhool Ka Phool (1959), (Индия), июнь - (Горького)
97. Человек с фотографии / Covjek sa fotografije (1963), (Югославия), март - (Горького)
98. Черные очки / El naddara el sawdaa (1963), (Египет), март - (Горького)
99. Черный бархат / Schwarzer Samt (1964), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
100. Чертенок / El shaitane el saghir (1964), (Египет), май - (Горького)
101. Четыре дня Неаполя / Le quattro giornate di Napoli (1962), (Италия), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
102. Чудесное путешествие Нильса с дикими гусями / Nils Holgerssons underbara resa (1962), (Швеция), январь - (Мосфильм)
103. Чужак / Strainul (1964), (Румыния), март - (Мосфильм)
104. Чужой в городе / Sehirdeki yabanci (1962), (Турция), октябрь - (Горького)
105. Чуткий друг (КНДР), август - (Горького)
106. Этот безумный, безумный, безумный, безумный мир / It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (1963), (США), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
107. Янко / Yanco (1961), (Мексика), январь - (Горького)


1966 год

1. Беглец с юга (КНДР), август - (Довженко)
2. Бездна раздора / Lucija (1965), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
3. Беспокойная семья / Nespokoen dom (1965), (Болгария), ноябрь - (Довженко)
4. Бумажный человек / El hombre de papel (1963), (Мексика), февраль - (Мосфильм)
5. В джазе только девушки (Некоторые любят погорячее) / Some Like It Hot (1959), (США), август - (Горького)
6. В окрестностях Афин / To merokamato tou ponou (1963), (Греция) - (Горького)
7. В четырех шагах от бесконечности / La patru pasi de infinit (1964), (Румыния), март - (Горького)
8. Вдвое больше, или ничего / Doppelt oder nichts (1964) (TV), (ГДР), август - (Горького)
9. Везение Джинджера Коффи / The Luck of Ginger Coffey (1964), (Канада-США), май - (Мосфильм)
10. Вернись, Беата! (Беата) / Beata (1965), (Польша), февраль - (Горького)
11. Влюбленный пингвин (Пингвин) / Pingwin (1965), (Польша), март - (Горького)
12. Второе имя (Вьетнам), февраль - (Горького)
13. Герой поневоле / Na mesto, gradjanine Pokorni! (1964), (Югославия), август - (Горького)
14. Голосую за любовь / Glasam za ljubav (1965), (Югославия), сентябрь - (Довженко)
15. Гордый вызов / Hokori takaki chosen (1962), (Япония), март - (Горького)
16. Гром небесный / Le tonnerre de Dieu (1965), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), декабрь - (Горького)
17. 20 часов / Húsz óra (1965), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
18. Девица Розмари / Das Mädchen Rosemarie (1958), (ФРГ), октябрь 
19. Девушка из джунглей / "Das Mädchen aus dem Dschungel" (1964), (ГДР), июнь - (Горького)
20. День и час / Le jour et l'heure (1963), (Франция-Италия), январь - (Горького)
21. Деревянные четки / Drewniany rózaniec (1965), (Польша), май - (Горького)
22. Династия непокорных (Квартал веселья) / Cartierul veseliei (1964), (Румыния), апрель - (Горького)
23. Добрый дракон (Вьетнам), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
24. Другая сторона медали / Druga strana medalje (1965), (Югославия), июль - (Довженко)
25. Если бы не экзамены / Gaudeamus igitur (1965), (Румыния), январь - (Одесская к/ст)
26. Если бы 1000 кларнетов / Kdyby tisíc klarinetu (1965), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького)
27. Если бы я был белым арапом / De-as fi Harap Alb (1965), (Румыния), август - (Мосфильм)
28. Жаркий полдень / Goreshto pladne (1966), (Болгария), август - (Горького)
29. Жена Лота / Lots Weib (1965), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
30. Жизель / Giselle (1965), (Куба), июнь - (вступительные надписи к/ст Горького)
31. Загадочный пассажир(Поезд) / Pociag (1959), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
32. Затмение / L'eclisse (1962), (Италия-Франция), сентябрь - (Горького)
33. Капризы 1900 года / Mofturi 1900 (1964), (Румыния), март - (Мосфильм)
34. Королева « Шантеклера» / La reina del Chantecler (1962), (Испания), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
35. Король Дроздобород / König Drosselbart (1965), (ГДР), июль - (Мосфильм)
36. Красная борода / Akahige (1965), (Япония), ноябрь - (Горького)
37. Кто их рассудит? (В стремнине) / Sodrásban (1963), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (субтитры)
38. Лес повешенных / Padurea spânzuratilor (1964), (Румыния), декабрь - (Одесская к/ст)
39. Лжецарь / Lazni car (1955), (Югославия), февраль - (Горького)
40. Любовь под вязами / Desire Under the Elms (1958), (США), июль - (Горького)
41. Магазин на площади / Obchod na korze (1965), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
42. Малютка Чорвен, Боцман и Мозес / Tjorven, Båtsman och Moses (1964), (Швеция), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
43. Мать и безмолвие / Die Mutter und das Schweigen (1965) (TV), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
44. Месть за убийство (Под тем же небом) / Pod isto nebo (1964), (Югославия), октябрь
45. Миллионы вдовы Скроф / Kaasua, komisario Palmu! (1961), (Финляндия), декабрь - (Горького)
46. Минута молчания / Das Lied vom Trompeter (1964), (ГДР), март - (Горького)
47. Младший сержант и другие / A tizedes meg a többiek (1965), (Венгрия), февраль - (Горького)
48. Молодой боец (Вьетнам), сентябрь - (Довженко)
49. Невеста Бубе / La ragazza di Bube (1963), (Италия-Франция), февраль - (Горького)
50. Необыкновенный класс / Neobycneja trida (1964), (Чехословакия), июль - (Горького)
51. Окровавленная рубашка / Krvava kosulja (1957), (Югославия), апрель - (Горького)
52. Они шли за солдатами (Солдатские девки) / Le soldatesse (1965), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ-Югославия), ноябрь - (Горького)
53. Ордена для вундеркиндов / Orden für die Wunderkinder (1963) (TV), (ФРГ), июнь - (Горького)
54. Отпуск репортера / Neveroyatna istoriya (1964), (Болгария), февраль - (Горького)
55. Папоротник и огонь (Три) / Tri (1965), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Довженко)
56. Пароль / Parolata (1965), (Болгария), июль - (Горького)
57. Партизанские кукушки (КНДР), ноябрь - (Горького)
58. Первый день свободы / Pierwszy dzien wolnosci (1964), (Польша), апрель - (Горького)
59. Письма Росалии / Pueblito (1962), (Мексика), июнь - (Мосфильм)
60. Повесть о чистой любви / Jun'ai monogatari (1957), (Япония) - (субтитры)
61. Погубленные жизни (Иссушенные жизни) / Vidas Secas (1963), (Бразилия), апрель - (Горького)
62. Подвиги Геракла / Le fatiche di Ercole (1958), (Италия-Испания), март - (Ленфильм)
63. Пока я жив / Solange Leben in mir ist (1965), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
64. Покорители прерий (Жители засушливых земель) / Drylanders (1963), (Канада), октябрь - (Одесская к/ст)
65. Покушение / Atentát (1964), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького)
66. Полуночный поцелуй / That Midnight Kiss (1949), (США), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
67. Похититель персиков / Kradetzat na praskovi (1964), (Болгария), март - (Горького)
68. Преемник / Der Nachfolger (1965) (TV), (ГДР), декабрь - (Горького)
69. Приключения Вернера Хольта / Die Abenteuer des Werner Holt (1965), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
70. Приключения Питкина в больнице (Все в свое время) / A Stitch in Time (1963), (Великобритания), март - (Горького)
71. Приключения учительницы / Opettajatar seikkailee (1960), (Финляндия), сентябрь - (Горького)
72. Происшествие в поезде / Místenka bez návratu (1965), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Горького)
73. Пятеро под землей (На краю гибели) (Япония), сентябрь - (субтитры)
74. Пять миллионов свидетелей / Pet miliónu svedku (1965), (Чехословакия), август - (Горького)
75. Разрешение на брак / Vula (1965), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Горького)
76. Расемон / Rashômon (1950), (Япония), октябрь - (Горького)
77. Расскажите это ей … / Kertokaa se hänelle... (1961), (Финляндия), апрель - (Горького)
78. Рассказы о детях / Povídky o detech (1965), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Довженко)
79. Решение / La decisión (1964), (Куба), январь - (Горького)
80. Роза Севера (Звезда по имени Полынь) / Hvezda zvana pelynek (1964), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького)
81. Рукопись, найденная в Сарагосе / Rekopis znaleziony w Saragossie (1965), (Польша), декабрь - (Горького)
82. Сегодня и в час моей смерти / Jetzt und in der Stunde meines Todes (1963), (ГДР), январь - (Горького)
83. Служебное положение / Sluzbeni polozaj (1964), (Югославия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
84. Снова живой / Rudda kalbi (1958), (Египет), август - (Ленфильм)
85. Соблазненная и покинутая / Sedotta e abbandonata (1964), (Италия-Франция), июнь - (Горького)
86. Спор / Varjostettua valoa (1962), (Финляндия), июль - (Горького)
87. Старики на уборке хмеля / Starci na chmelu (1964), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
88. Сыновья человека с каменным сердцем / A köszívü ember fiai (1965), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
89. Так я пришел / Így jöttem (1965), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
90. Три шага по земле / Trzy kroki po ziemi (1965), (Польша), июль - (Мосфильм)
91. 13 дней / 13 dni (1964), (Болгария), июнь - (Горького)
92. Тысяча ночей на ложе из камня (Город и мечта) / Shehar Aur Sapna (1963), (Индия), январь - (Горького)
93. У последней черты (Ограбление почтового поезда) / O Assalto ao Trem Pagador (1962), (Бразилия), март - (Горького)
94. Убийство на площади / Square of Violence (1963), (Югославия-США), январь - (Горького)
95. Убить пересмешника / To Kill a Mockingbird (1962), (США), ноябрь - (Горького)
96. Хижина дяди Тома / Onkel Toms Hütte (1965), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ-Югославия), июнь - (Мосфильм)
97. Цвета борьбы / Barwy walki (1964), (Польша), октябрь - (Горького)
98. Чертово колесо / Ohne Paß in fremden Betten (1965), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Довженко)
99. Шербурские зонтики / Les parapluies de Cherbourg (1964), (Франция-ФРГ), май - (Союзмультфильм)
100. Шестой раунд / Runda 6 (1965), (Румыния), август - (Горького)


1967 год

1. Ангел блаженной смерти / Andel blazené smrti (1966), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького)
2. Бебер-путешественник / Bébert et l'omnibus (1963), (Франция), январь - (Горького)
3. Беглец / Runaway (1964), (Новая Зеландия), июнь - (Горького)
4. Бегство в безмолвие / Flucht ins Schweigen (1966), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Горького)
5. Бегство в никуда / Utek do vetru (1965), (Чехословакия), январь - (Мосфильм)
6. Без надежды / Szegénylegények (1966), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
7. Белый процесс / Procesul alb (1965), (Румыния), сентябрь - (Горького)
8. Большой город / Mahanagar (1963), (Индия), сентябрь - (Горького)
9. Бумеранг / Bumerang (1966), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
10. В логове обреченных / Zejscie do piekla (1966), (Польша), ноябрь - (Горького)
11. Венгерский набоб / Egy magyar nábob (1966), (Венгрия), август - (Мосфильм)
12. Вечный календарь / Vechen kalendar (1966), (Болгария), июль - (Горького)
13. Волчица / Valchitsata (1965), (Болгария), январь - (Горького)
14. Воспоминания детства / Amintiri din copilarie (1964), (Румыния), февраль - (Ленфильм)
15. Восстание / Rascoala (1965), (Румыния), апрель - (Мосфильм)
16. Время снегов / Vremea zapezilor (1966), (Румыния), август - (Горького)
17. Вчера, сегодня, завтра / Ieri, oggi, domani (1963), (Италия-Франция), январь - (Союзмультфильм)
18. Вызывайте Мартина! / Volejte Martina (1966), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
19. Гайдуки / Haiducii (1966), (Румыния), июль - (Горького)
20. Где третий король? / Gdzie jest trzeci król? (1967), (Польша), октябрь - (Горького)
21. Гений дзюдо / Sugata Sanshiro (1965), (Япония), январь - (Горького)
22. Гордые сыны Тараумары / Tarahumara (Cada vez más lejos) (1965), (Мексика), апрель - (Горького)
23. Горький рис / Riso amaro (1949), (Италия), февраль - (Горького)
24. Девушки из Такарацуки / Die grosse Show von Tokyo (1964), (ФРГ), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
25. Долина семи лун / Das Tal der sieben Monde (1966), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького) 
26. Дорога борьбы / Als Martin vierzehn war (1964), (ГДР), май - (Довженко)
27. Дружба дружбой (Монголия), июль - (Горького)
28. Живая мишень / Glineni golub (1966), (Югославия), август - (Горького)
29. Здравствуй, малыш! / Konnichiwa aka-chan (1964), (Япония), февраль - (Ленфильм)
30. История моей глупости / Butaságom története (1965), (Венгрия), январь - (Горького)
31. Карьера авантюриста / Sticenik (1966), (Югославия), сентябрь - (Горького)
32. Катя и крокодил / Káta a krokodýl (1965), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Одесская к/ст)
33. Лекарство от любви / Lekarstwo na milosc (1966), (Польша), май - (Горького)
34. Любить воспрещается / Tilos a szerelem (1965), (Венгрия), февраль - (Горького)
35. Люди из фургонов / Lidé z maringotek (1966), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
36. Мой дом – Копакабана / Mitt hem är Copacabana (1965), (Швеция), май - (Горького)
37. На перепутье / Mezhdu dvamata (1966), (Болгария), май - (Горького)
38. Нагая пастушка / Nahá pastýrka (1966), (Чехословакия), июль - (Горького)
39. Небо над головой / Le ciel sur la tête (1965), (Франция-Италия), февраль - (Союзмультфильм)
40. Невидимый фронт / Boidchi annun dchonson (1965), (КНДР), август - (Горького)
41. Обвиняемый не явился / Prizovaniyat ne se yavi (1966), (Болгария), ноябрь - (Горького)
42. Обезглавливание святого Иоанна / Szentjános fejevétele (1966), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
43. Облава в январе / Hideg napok (1966), (Венгрия), июнь - (Горького)
44. Огни в Иванову ночь / Sobotki (1966), (Польша), август - (Горького) 
45. Один день в нашем дворе / Un día en el solar (1965), (Куба), январь - (Мосфильм)
46. Одни неприятности / Az elsö esztendö (1966), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького) 
47. Они бродили по дорогам (Дорога) / La strada (1954), (Италия), апрель - (Горького)
48. Отчаяние / Il grido (1957), (Италия-США), март - (Мосфильм)
49. Офицеры Его Величества / Radetzkymarsch (1965) (TV), (Австрия-ФРГ), март - (Горького)
50. Палач / El verdugo (1963), (Испания-Италия), май - (Горького)
51. Пансион «Буланка» / Pension Boulanka (1964), (ГДР), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
52. Пепел / Popioly (1965), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
53. По чужому документу / Inspektor (1965), (Югославия), июнь - (Мосфильм)
54. Потом наступит тишина / Potem nastapi cisza (1966), (Польша), декабрь - (Горького)
55. Праздники любви / Les fêtes galantes (1965), (Франция-Румыния), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
56. Призрак замка Моррисвиль / Fantom Morrisvillu (1966), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Горького)
57. Призрачное счастье / Le miroir à deux faces (1958), (Франция-Италия), декабрь - (Горького)
58. Прометей с острова Вишевице / Prometej s otoka Visevice (1964), (Югославия), февраль - (Горького)
59. Пылающие джунгли (Вьетнам), октябрь - (Горького)
60. Раз, два, три / 1-2-3-4 ou Les Collants noirs (1960), (Франция) - (Горького)
61. Рейд отважных (По горе «Конюх») / Konjuh planinom (1966), (Югославия), август - (Горького)
62. Ричард III / Richard III (1955), (Великобритания), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
63. Рыцарь без доспехов / Ritzar bez bronya (1966), (Болгария), март - (Горького)
64. Свадьба с условием / Svatba s podmínkou (1965), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Довженко)
65. Свет за шторами / Fény a redöny mögött (1965), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
66. Сказ об одном воине (КНДР), январь - (Горького)
67. Слово имеет прокурор / Glos ma prokurator (1965), (Польша), апрель - (Ленфильм)
68. Смерть за занавесом / Smrt za oponou (1966), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Горького)
69. Снега Килиманджаро / The Snows of Kilimanjaro (1952), (США), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
70. Сокровище византийского купца / Poklad byzantského kupce (1967), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Горького)
71. Спартак / Spartacus (1960), (США), февраль - (Мосфильм)
72. Судьба Золтана Карпоти / Kárpáthy Zoltán (1966), (Венгрия), август - (Мосфильм)
73. Сыновья Большой Медведицы / Die Söhne der großen Bärin (1966), (ГДР), январь - (Союзмультфильм)
74. Тени над Нотр-Дам / Schatten über Notre Dame (1966) (TV), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
75. Тень монастыря (Монголия), март - (Горького)
76. Тигровая бухта / Tiger Bay (1959), (Великобритания), апрель - (Горького)
77. Улица победы / Calea Victoriei sau cheia visurilor (1965), (Румыния), октябрь - (Горького)
78. Фантомас / Fantômas (1964), (Франция-Италия), август - (Союзмультфильм)
79. Фантомас разбушевался / Fantômas se déchaîne (1965), (Франция-Италия), август - (Союзмультфильм)
80. Фараон / Faraon (1966), (Польша), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
81. «Фокус-покус», или как я заставляю своего мужа исчезнуть / Hokuspokus oder: Wie lasse ich meinen Mann verschwinden...? (1966), (ФРГ), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
82. Царь и генерал / Tsar i general (1966), (Болгария), апрель - (Горького)
83. Цепь / Verigata (1964), (Болгария), апрель - (Мосфильм)
84. Чародей в бригаде / Pieczone golabki (1966), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
85. Человек без корней / Desarraigo (1965), (Испания-Куба), июль - (Горького)
86. Чужие по крови (Япония), август - (Горького)
87. Школа грешников / Skola hrísníku (1965), (Чехословакия), май - (Горького)
88. Я ее хорошо знал / Io la conoscevo bene (1965), (Италия-ФРГ-Франция), март - (Горького)


1968 год

1. Анжелика и король / Angélique et le roy (1966), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), август
2. Антигона / Antigoni (1961), (Греция), август
3. Бич божий / Bicz bozy (1967), (Польша), май
4. Большая белая башня / Shiroi Kyotou (1966), (Япония), сентябрь
5. Большой приз / Grand Prix (1966), (США), сентябрь
6. Буря поднимается / Noi Gio (1966), (Вьетнам), сентябрь
7. Верная рука – друг индейцев / Old Surehand (1965), (ФРГ-Югославия), август
8. Верный солдат Панчо Вильи / Un dorado de Pancho Villa (1967), (Мексика), июль
9. Вестерплатте / Westerplatte (1967), (Польша), июль - (Горького)
10. Виннету – вождь апачей / Old Shatterhand (1964), (ФРГ-Франция-Италия-Югославия), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
11. Владельцы угодий / Castelanii (1964), (Румыния), июнь
12. Воздушные приключения / Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines or How I Flew from London to Paris in 25 hours 11 minutes (1965), (Великобритания), ноябрь
13. Возмездие / Al-Gaza' (1965), (Египет), январь - (Горького) 
14. Вперед, Франция! / Allez France! (1964), (Франция), май
15. Вторая встреча (КНДР) , декабрь
16. Голгофа / Golgota (1966), (Румыния), апрель
17. Голод / Sult (1966), (Дания-Норвегия-Швеция), июнь
18. Грек Зорба / Alexis Zorbas (1964), (США-Великобритания-Греция), декабрь - (Горького)
19. Дамы и господа / Signore & signori (1966), (Италия-Франция), декабрь
20. Двойное окружение / Dvostruki obruc (1963), (Югославия), февраль - (Горького)
21. Девушка в окошке / Panienka z okienka (1964), (Польша), апрель
22. Девушка на трамплине / Das Mädchen auf dem Brett (1967), (ГДР), май
23. Девушки из Рошфора / Les demoiselles de Rochefort (1967), (Франция), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
24. Девчонок не берем / Kocky neberem (1967), (Чехословакия), март
25. Дедушка, Килиан и я / Dedecek, Kylián a já (1967), (Чехословакия), апрель
26. Дети воеводы Шмидта / Deca vojvode Smita (1967), (Югославия), июль
27. Диалог / Párbeszéd (1963), (Венгрия), сентябрь
28. Диверсанты / Diverzanti (1967), (Югославия), август
29. Дневник рабочего / Työmiehen päiväkirja (1967), (Финляндия), апрель
30. Замерзшие молнии / Die gefrorenen Blitze (1967), (ГДР), июнь - (Одесская к/ст)
31. Запах миндаля / S dakh na bademi (1967), (Болгария), сентябрь
32. Затворники Альтоны / I sequestrati di Altona (1962), (Италия-Франция), август - (Горького)
33. Земляки / Sami swoi (1967), (Польша), август 
34. Знамя Кривого рога / Die Fahne von Kriwoj Rog (1967), (ГДР), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
35. Золотая пуля / El chuncho, quien sabe? (1966), (Италия), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
36. Золотые серьги / Sone ki bali (1960), (Пакистан), октябрь
37. Из дневника несовершеннолетнего / "Aus dem Tagebuch eines Minderjährigen" (1965), (ГДР), январь - (Довженко) 
38. Изгнанный из рая / Tarid el firdaos (1965), (Египет), февраль - (Горького)
39. Искатели приключений / Les aventuriers (1967), (Франция-Италия), июнь
40. Как избавиться от Геленки / Jak se zbavit Helenky (1968), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
41. Ключ / The Key (1958), (США), январь - (Горького)
42. Конец агента / Konec agenta W4C prostrednictvím psa pana Foustky (1967), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
43. Красная мантия / Den røde kappe (1967), (Дания-Исландия-Швеция), апрель
44. Летучий голландец / Der fliegende Holländer (1964), (ГДР), октябрь - (субтитры)
45. Ловко устроился / Sitting Pretty (1948), (США), июнь
46. Лучшие годы / Die besten Jahre (1965), (ГДР), февраль - (Горького)
47. Мастер-палач / Majster kat (1966), (Чехословакия), май
48. Мне было девятнадцать / Ich war neunzehn (1968), (ГДР), октябрь
49. Монпарнас, 19 / Les amants de Montparnasse (Montparnasse 19) (1958), (Франция-Италия), март - (Горького)
50. Моя подруга Сибилла / Meine Freundin Sybille (1967), (ГДР), декабрь
51. Мужчина и женщина / Un homme et une femme (1966), (Франция)
52. Наводнение / Uech (Flood) (Монголия), июль
53. Нгуен Ван Чой / Nguyen van choi (Вьетнам), ноябрь
54. Недостойная старая дама / La vieille dame indigne (1965), (Франция), февраль - (Горького)
55. Несостоявшаяся дуэль / Wystrzal (1966) (TV), (Польша), январь 
56. Обнаженная маха / The Naked Maja (1958), (Италия-США-Франция), февраль - (Мосфильм)
57. Ограбление по-итальянски / Colpo gobbo all'italiana (1962), (Италия), май - (Горького)
58. Один человек лишний / Un homme de trop (1967), (Италия-Франция), декабрь
59. Он пошел один / Er ging allein (1967) (TV), (ГДР), май
60. Операция «Святой Януарий» / Operazione San Gennaro (1966), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ), март
61. Опечаленная родня / Pre rata (1966), (Югославия), январь - (Горького) 
62. Орлы рано взлетают / Orlovi rano lete (1966), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
63. Оскар / Oscar (1967), (Франция), ноябрь
64. Отелло в Дюлахазе / Othello Gyulaházán (1966) (TV), (Венгрия), апрель
65. Отец / Apa (1966), (Венгрия), январь - (Горького)
66. Отклонение / Otklonenie (1967), (Болгария), июнь
67. Переулок / Sikátor (1966), (Венгрия), январь - (Горького) 
68. Перстень с русалкой / Sellö a pecsétgyürün I (1965), (Венгрия), апрель
69. По зову сердца / Setgeliin duudlagaar (1965), (Монголия), июль
70. Под созвездием Девы / Zodia Fecioarei (1966), (Румыния), август - (Ленфильм)
71. Поезд особого назначения (КНДР), август
72. Позднее раскаяние / Hamida (1965), (Тунис-ГДР), февраль - (Довженко) 
73. Полный вперед! / Cala naprzód (1967), (Польша), июнь
74. Похищенный дирижабль / Ukradená vzducholod (1967), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
75. Преступник оставляет след / Morderca zostawia slad (1967), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
76. Приключения Хуана (Приключения Хуана Кинкина) / Las aventuras de Juan Quin Quin (1967), (Куба), декабрь
77. Происшествие в порту / Banda (1965), (Польша), декабрь
78. Разиня / Le corniaud (1965), (Франция-Италия) - (Союзмультфильм)
79. Револьвер капрала / Der Revolver des Korporals (1967), (ГДР), март 
80. Романс для корнета / Romance pro kridlovku (1967), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Горького) 
81. Самая длинная ночь / Nay-dalgata nosht (1967), (Болгария), апрель
82. Сангам / Sangam (1964/I), (Индия), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
83. Семья священника (КНДР), октябрь
84. Сержант Калень / Ogniomistrz Kalen (1961), (Польша), октябрь - (Горького)
85. Сиртаки / Diplopennies (1966), (Греция)
86. Соседи / Naboerne (1966), (Дания), июль
87. Строго засекреченные премьеры / Prísne tajné premiéry (1967), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
88. Сыровары / Die Käserei in der Vehfreude (1958), (Швейцария), май - (субтитры)
89. Ты - моя жизнь / Tu Hi Meri Zindagi (1965), (Индия), сентябрь
90. Убийство без наказания / Mord ohne Sühne (1962), (ГДР), март
91. Убийство по-чешски / Vrazda po cesku (1967), (Чехословакия), май
92. Убийца с того света / Vrah zo záhrobia (1967), (Чехословакия), январь - (Горького) 
93. Утро благоразумного человека / Diminetile unui baiat cuminte (1966), (Румыния), май
94. Фантомас против Скотланд-Ярда / Fantômas contre Scotland Yard (1967), (Франция-Италия), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
95. Фауст ХХ века / Faust XX (1966), (Румыния), январь - (Горького)
96. Хлеб и розы / Brot und Rosen (1967), (ГДР), ноябрь
97. Человек в тени / Chovekat v syanka (1967), (Болгария), август
98. Человек из Канады / Der Mann aus Kanada (1967) (TV), (ГДР), ноябрь
99. Черная пантера / Schwarze Panther (1966), (ГДР), январь - (Довженко) 
100. Черные птицы / Crne ptice (1967), (Югославия), ноябрь
101. Черный автомобиль / Kuro no tesuto kaa (1962), (Япония), март
102. Чингачгук – Большой Змей / Chingachgook, die grosse Schlange (1967), (ГДР), июль
103. Чорвен и Мюзак / Tjorven och Mysak (1966), (Швеция), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
104. Чудо в Ломбоше / Büdösvíz (1966), (Венгрия), март
105. Шаги сквозь туман / Koraci kroz magle (1967), (Югославия), сентябрь - (Горького)
106. Шкатулка с сюрпризом / Maiorul si moartea (1967), (Румыния), декабрь
107. Я была счастлива здесь / I Was Happy Here (1966), (Великобритания), август
108. Явка на Сальваторе / Stajnia na Salwatorze (1967), (Польша), июль


1969 год

1. Агент поневоле / Diesmal muß es Kaviar sein (1961), (ФРГ-Франция), декабрь - (Горького)
2. Анжелика – маркиза ангелов / Angélique, marquise des anges (1964), (Франция-ФРГ-Италия) - (Мосфильм)
3. Бал в субботу вечером / Balul de sîmbata seara (1968), (Румыния), апрель - (Горького)
4. Бей первым, Фреди! / Slå først, Frede! (1965), (Дания), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
5. Большие маневры / Les grandes manoeuvres (1955), (Франция-Италия), февраль - (Союзмультфильм)
6. Бомбей в объятиях ночи / Bombai Raat Ke Bahon Mein (1968), (Индия), август - (Союзмультфильм)
7. Бунтарь в маске / El mared (1964), (Египет), февраль - (Горького)
8. В 12 часов придет босс / 12 Uhr mittags kommt der Boß (1968), (ГДР), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
9. В квартале Хан-эль-Халили / Khan el khalili (1966), (Египет), апрель - (Горького) 
10. В сельве нет звезд / En la selva no hay estrellas (1967), (Аргентина-Перу), июль - (Мосфильм)
11. Вдова и капитан / Az özvegy és a százados (1967), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
12. Водитель грузовика / The truck driver (1966), (Сирия), январь - (Горького)
13. Восставший / Jôi-uchi: Hairyô tsuma shimatsu (1967), (Япония), май - (Довженко)
14. Вынужденная прогулка / Weekend z dziewczyna (1968), (Польша), июнь - (Горького)
15. Героин / Heroin (1968), (ГДР), июнь - (Довженко)
16. Гибель Александра Великого / Gibelta na Aleksander Veliki (1968), (Болгария), март - (Горького)
17. Гимн уставшему человеку (Японская молодежь) / Nihon no seishun (1968), (Япония), август - (Горького)
18. Главная улика (Нож) / Noz (1967), (Югославия), январь - (Горького)
19. Даки / Dacii (1967), (Румыния-Франция)
20. Девичий монастырь / Beit el talibat (1967), (Египет), ноябрь - (Горького)
21. Дело Ласло Амбруша (Стены) / Falak (1968), (Венгрия) - (Горького)
22. Дети райка / Les enfants du paradis (1945), (Франция), июнь - (Горького)
23. Жираф в окне / Zirafa v okne (1968), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Горького)
24. Завод рабов / Dorei kojo (1968), (Япония), март - (Горького)
25. Каир 30-ых годов / Al-Kahira thalatin (1966), (Египет), март - (Горького)
26. Катастрофа на Черной горе (Недра) / Subteranul (1967), (Румыния), март - (Горького)
27. Клад на дне озера / Käuzchenkuhle (1969), (ГДР), октябрь - (Горького)
28. Клетка для двоих / Klec pro dva (1967), (Чехословакия), июль - (Горького)
29. Комедианты / The Comedians (1967), (США-Франция) - (Союзмультфильм) 
30. Крест за отвагу / Krzyz Walecznych (1959), (Польша), апрель - (Горького)
31. Кто откроет дверь? / Cine va deschide usa? (1967), (Румыния), февраль - (Горького)
32. Лелейская гора / Lelejska gora (1968), (Югославия), март - (Горького) 
33. Лучшие годы нашей жизни / The Best Years of Our Lives (1946), (США), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
34. Любовь в Кашмире / Arzoo (1965), (Индия), март - (Ленфильм)
35. Мальчики и девочки / Sebian wa banat (1965), (Египет), январь
36. Марыся и Наполеон / Marysia i Napoleon (1966), (Польша), февраль - (Мосфильм)
37. Материнская любовь / Mamta (1966), (Индия) - (Ленфильм)
38. Мать и одиннадцать детей / Kaachan to juichi-nin no kodomo (1966), (Япония), февраль - (Ленфильм)
39. Место встречи – Женева / Treffpunkt Genf (1968) (TV), (ГДР), июнь - (Одесская к/ст)
40. Миллион лет до нашей эры / One Million Years B.C. (1966), (Великобритания), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
41. Моя прекрасная леди / My Fair Lady (1964), (США), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
42. Мужья в командировке / Mazhe v komandirovka (1969), (Болгария), октябрь - (Горького)
43. Мы разводимся / Wir lassen uns scheiden (1968), (ГДР), апрель - (Мосфильм) 
44. На боевой повозке Жижки / Na Zizkove válecném voze (1968), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Горького)
45. Небо начинается на третьем этаже / Cerul începe la etajul III (1967), (Румыния), январь - (Горького)
46. Ночь в пограничном лесу / Die Nacht im Grenzwald (1968), (ГДР), май - (Одесская к/ст)
47. Нужны доказательства / Al moukhareboun (1967), (Египет), май - (Горького)
48. Опасный полет / Opasen polet (1968), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Горького)
49. Опрометчивый брак / Elsietett házasság (1968), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
50. Ошибки молодости / Sobyan wa banat (1965), (Египет) - (Горького)
51. Париж – Варшава без визы / Paryz - Warszawa bez wizy (1967), (Польша), май - (Горького)
52. Парни с площади / Fiúk a térröl (1967), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
53. Пир хищников / Le repas des fauves (1964), (Франция-Италия-Испания) - (Горького)
54. Пора мечтаний / Tabliczka marzenia (1968), (Польша), август - (Горького)
55. Последний воевода / Posledniat voyvoda (1968), (Болгария), май - (Ленфильм)
56. Похищение девушек / Rapirea fecioarelor (1968), (Румыния), август - (Мосфильм)
57. Поэма в камне / Geet Gaaya Pattharonne (1964), (Индия), январь - (Ленфильм)
58. Приговор приведен в исполнение (Утро) / Jutro (1967), (Югославия), июль
59. Прошлое возвращается / A holtak visszajárnak (1968), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Горького)
60. Прощание / Abschied (1968), (ГДР), декабрь - (Горького)
61. Рассвет / Al Fajr (1966), (Тунис), декабрь - (Горького)
62. Рожденная свободной / Born Free (1966), (Великобритания-США) - (Союзмультфильм)
63. Серенада большой любви / For the First Time (1959), (США-ФРГ-Италия), август - (Союзмультфильм)
64. Сестра Керри / Carrie (1952), (США), сентябрь - (Горького)
65. Скандал в семье / Escándalo en la familia (1967), (Аргентина-Испания), июнь - (Мосфильм)
66. Следы ведут в пропасть / Stopy na Sitne (1968), (Чехословакия), август - (Горького)
67. Сова появляется днем (День совы) / Il giorno della civetta (1968), (Италия-Франция), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
68. Солнце чужого неба / Sunce tudjeg neba (1968), (Югославия), май - (Горького)
69. Сто первый сенатор / A százegyedik szenátor I (1967) (TV), (Венгрия), май - (Горького)
70. Студенты (КНДР), февраль - (Горького)
71. Тайна деревянных идолов / Mord am Montag (1968), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
72. Трагедия горного ущелья (Вук с горы Проклятия) / Uka i Bjeshkëve të nemura (1968), (Югославия), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
73. Три ночи любви / Egy szerelem három éjszakája (1967), (Венгрия), январь - (Ленфильм)
74. Убийство в тихом квартале / Garima fil hay el hady (1967), (Египет), июль - (Мосфильм)
75. Убийство, которое никогда не будет забыто / Der Mord, der nie verjährt (1968), (ГДР), июнь - (Горького)
76. Уличный регулировщик / Il vigile (1960), (Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
77. Ущелье ведьм / Sciana czarownic (1967), (Польша), ноябрь - (Горького)
78. Фальшивая Изабелла / A hamis Izabella (1968), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
79. Храбрый прогульщик / Der tapfere Schulschwänzer (1967), (ГДР), март - (Горького)
80. Цезарь и детективы / Cezar a detektivi (1967), (Чехословакия) 
81. Честь моей жены / Karamet zawgaty (1967), (Египет), октябрь - (Горького)
82. Этюд о женщинах / Tanulmány a nökröl (1967), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького) 


1970 год

1. Автомат желаний / Automat na prání (1967), (Чехословакия-Франция), март - (Ленфильм)
2. Адская пристань / Pokolrév (1969), (Венгрия), январь
3. Анупама / Anupama (1966), (Индия), август 
4. Без права на жизнь (Река без моста) / Hashi no nai kawa (1969), (Япония), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
5. Белые волки / Weisse Wölfe (1969), (ГДР-Югославия), июль
6. Бесконечные дороги / Weite Strassen stille Liebe (1969), (ГДР), октябрь 
7. Брат доктора Гомера / Brat doktora Homera (1968), (Югославия), январь - (Ленфильм)
8. Вешние воды / Jarní vody (1968), (Чехословакия), июль - (Ленфильм)
9. Волчье эхо / Wilcze echa (1968), (Польша), январь - (Ленфильм)
10. Время жить / Le temps de vivre (1969), (Франция), сентябрь - (Ленфильм) 
11. Все на продажу / Wszystko na sprzedaz (1969), (Польша), сентябрь 
12. Выжженная земля / Brent jord (1969), (Норвегия), октябрь 
13. Галилео Галилей / Galileo (1969), (Болгария-Италия), ноябрь - (Мосфильм) 
14. Графиня Коссель / Hrabina Cosel (1968), (Польша), июнь - (Ленфильм) 
15. Да здравствует любовь / Pyar Kiye Jaa (1966), (Индия)
16. Движущиеся пески / Ruchome piaski (1969), (Польша), август
17. Девичий заговор / Rzeczpospolita babska (1969), (Польша), июль 
18. Европейская невеста / Arouse farangi (1964), (Иран), июль 
19. Ее судьба (КНДР)
20. Жить / Ikiru (1952), (Япония), июль
21. Загадка «Мерседес» / "Blaulicht" Leichenfund im Jagen 14 (1968), (ГДР), февраль - (Ленфильм) 
22. Залог успеха (Врач страховой компании) / Il medico della mutua (1968), (Италия), сентябрь
23. Здесь, под Северной (Полярной) звездой / Täällä Pohjantähden alla (1968), (Финляндия), ноябрь
24. Итальянец в Америке / Un italiano in America (1967), (Италия), декабрь 
25. Карточный домик / Kártyavár (1968), (Венгрия), февраль 
26. Квартира / The Apartment (1960), (США), июль 
27. Ковер и мошенник (Любители ковров и мошенники) / Cintamani & podvodník (1964), (Чехословакия), октябрь 
28. Когда сражаются юные (КНДР), май 
29. Колдовская любовь / El amor brujo (1967), (Испания), декабрь 
30. Колонна / Columna (1968), (Румыния-ФРГ), август 
31. Короли, регенты и шуты (Самозванцы) / Imposztorok (1969), (Венгрия), апрель 
32. Король прессы из Гамбурга / Ich - Axel Cäsar Springer (1970) (TV), (ГДР), сентябрь 
33. Красное и золотое / Czerwone i zlote (1969), (Польша), октябрь
34. Красота любви / Rawaat el-hob (1968), (Египет), декабрь 
35. Кукла / Lalka (1968), (Польша), октябрь
36. Лес девушки Тхам (Вьетнам), август
37. Мазандаранский тигр / Babre mazandaran (1968), (Иран), август
38. Македонская свадьба / Makedonska krvava svadba (1967), (Югославия), февраль
39. Маленький летний роман / Malé letní blues (1968), (Чехословакия)
40. Мертвые остаются молодыми / Die Toten bleiben jung (1968), (ГДР), апрель 
41. Месть гайдуков / Razbunarea haiducilor (1968), (Румыния), июнь - (Ленфильм)
42. Молчание мужчин / Mlcení muzu (1969), (Чехословакия), декабрь 
43. Не промахнись, Асунта! (Девушка с пистолетом) / La ragazza con la pistola (1968), (Италия), июль
44. Невеста Анд / Andesu no hanayome (1966), (Япония), август 
45. Одна из девушек / Bint min el banat (1968), (Египет), ноябрь 
46. Ох, уж этот дед / Ce sacré grand-père (1967), (Франция), март - (Ленфильм)
47. Пан Володыевский / Pan Wolodyjowski (1969), (Польша), ноябрь 
48. Пламя верности / Nikui an-chikushô (1962), (Япония), февраль
49. Плечом к плечу (Направление – Берлин) / Kierunek Berlin - ostatnie dni (1969), (Польша), февраль 
50. По следу тигра (Мост) / Most (1969), (Югославия), ноябрь 
51. Подозревается доктор Рот / Verdacht auf einen Toten (1969), (ГДР), октябрь 
52. Подростки / El morahekate (1961), (Египет), февраль 
53. Поезд / The Train (1964), (США-Франция-Италия), сентябрь 
54. Поездка отца / Le voyage du père (1966), (Франция-Италия), июль 
55. Последние дни / Ostatnie dni (1969), (Польша), декабрь 
56. Похищенный / Schüsse unterm Galgen (1970), (ГДР), июнь - (Ленфильм) 
57. Почтмейстер / Al-boustaguy (1968), (Египет), (1967), март
58. Приключения в загородном доме / Monsieur le président-directeur général (1966), (Франция), сентябрь
59. Приключения Тома Сойера / "Les aventures de Tom Sawyer" (1968), (Румыния-Франция-ФРГ), декабрь 
60. Принцесса / Prinsessan (1966), (Швеция), январь
61. Проект «Аква» / Projekt Aqua (1969) (TV), (ГДР), май 
62. Профессор преступного мира / Az alvilág professzora (1969), (Венгрия), август
63. Пусть говорят / Digan lo que digan (1968), (Испания-Аргентина)
64. Путь, который я нашел (КНДР), июль 
65. Рыцари золотой перчатки / "Az aranykesztyü lovagjai" (1968), (Венгрия), март 
66. Сайха / Saiha (1968), (Пакистан), июнь 
67. Самозванец с гитарой / Mocne uderzenie (1967), (Польша), октябрь 
68. Сараевское покушение / Sarajevski atentat (1968), (Югославия), ноябрь
69. Свобода или смерть / Svoboda ili smart (1969), (Болгария), апрель - (Ленфильм)
70. Сезон любви / Koi No Kisetsu (1969), (Япония)
71. Семнадцатое небо / Le dix-septième ciel (1966), (Франция), август
72. Семь братьев Черви / I sette fratelli Cervi (1967), (Италия), май
73. Сильнее страха (Немного страха) / Shey min el khouf (1969), (Египет), сентябрь 
74. След Сокола / Spur des Falken (1968), (ГДР-СССР), март 
75. Смерть индейца Джо / Moartea lui Joe Indianul (1968), (Румыния-Франция-ФРГ), декабрь 
76. Срок - семь дней / Sieben Tage Frist (1969), (ФРГ), октябрь 
77. Супружеская жизнь / La vie conjugale (1963), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), январь - (Горького) 
78. Таня и два мушкетера / Tana a Dva Pistolnici (1967), (Чехословакия), май 
79. 300 спартанцев / The 300 Spartans (1962), (США), октябрь
80. Флиппер / Flipper (1963), (США), январь 
81. Цветок и камень / Phool Aur Patthar (1966), (Индия), июль 
82. Человек с ордером на квартиру / Czlowiek z M-3 (1969), (Польша), май
83. Черный тюльпан / La tulipe noire (1964), (Франция-Италия-Испания), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
84. Чорвен и Скроллан / Tjorven och Skrållan (1965), (Швеция), май - (Ленфильм)
85. Шахматная новелла / Schachnovelle (1960), (ФРГ), февраль


1971 год

1. Беглец № 0416 / "A 0416-os szökevény" (1970), (Венгрия), сентябрь
2. Береза / Breza (1967), (Югославия) - (Ленфильм)
3. Бессловесные друзья / Babysitters (1969), (Румыния-Канада), октябрь
4. Большая прогулка / La grande vadrouille (1966), (Франция), июнь
5. Большая стирка / La grande lessive (!) (1968), (Франция)
6. Братья / Kesyttömät veljekset (1969), (Финляндия)
7. В городе вражеского района (КНДР), март
8. В долине тростников (Вьетнам)
9. В логове «летучих мышей» (КНДР), август
10. Валентин из Сьерры / Valentín de la Sierra (1968), (Мексика), июнь - (Ленфильм)
11. Ватерлоо / Waterloo (1970/I), (Италия), декабрь
12. Взрослым позволено все / Dospeláci muzou vsechno (1969), (Чехословакия), май
13. Волшебник / A varázsló (1969), (Венгрия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
14. Восьмой / Osmiyat (1969), (Болгария), апрель
15. Всего один месяц / Rautaciosul adolescent (1968), (Румыния) - (Ленфильм)
16. Герой резерва / Der Reserveheld (1965), (ГДР), июль
17. Горящие паруса (Вьетнам), февраль
18. Господин Никто / Gospodin Nikoy (1969), (Болгария), февраль
19. Дама на рельсах / Dáma na kolejích (1966), (Чехословакия) - (Ленфильм)
20. Два человека и одна смерть / Doi barbati pentru o moarte (1969), (Румыния)
21. Две любимые / Futari no koibito (1969), (Япония), декабрь
22. Денежный перевод (Почтовый перевод) / Mandabi (1968), (Сенегал), апрель - (Ленфильм)
23. День, когда всплыла рыба / The Day the Fish Came Out (1967), (США), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
24. Дикое сердце / Corazón salvaje (1968), (Мексика)
25. Его высочество, товарищ принц / Seine Hoheit - Genosse Prinz (1969), (ГДР), май - (Ленфильм)
26. Если не виновен – отпусти / If He Hollers, Let Him Go! (1968), (США), июль
27. За кулисами цирка / Al-cirk (1968), (Египет), май
28. Завещание турецкого аги / A koppányi aga testamentuma (1967), (Венгрия) - (Ленфильм)
29. Заколдованный кафтан / A beszélö köntös (1969), (Венгрия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
30. Замок обреченных / Castelul condamnatilor (1969), (Румыния), август
31. Замороженный / Hibernatus (1969), (Франция) - (Мосфильм)
32. Затем родилась легенда / Legenda (1968), (Румыния), апрель
33. Звезды Эгера / Egri csillagok (1968), (Венгрия), январь - (Ленфильм)
34. Звуки музыки / The Sound of Music (1965), (США), июль
35. Земля лицемеров / Ard el-nefak (1968), (Египет), сентябрь
36. Земля наших отцов (Земля) / Al-ard (1969), (Египет) 
37. Знамена самураев (Фурин Кадзан) / Furin kazan (1969), (Япония), май
38. Зоркие очи (КНДР), июнь 
39. Кармен / Carmen (1967), (Швейцария), апрель
40. Когда цвели маки / Krvava bajka (1969), (Югославия)
41. Красная рябина / Jarzebina czerwona (1970), (Польша), март
42. Красный всадник / Der rote Reiter (1970), (ГДР), октябрь
43. Кровь Кондора / Yawar mallku (1969), (Боливия)
44. Лев готовится к прыжку / Az oroszlán ugrani készül (1969), (Венгрия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
45. Легенда о снежной женщине / Kaidan yukionna (1968), (Япония)
46. Лицо / Arc (1970), (Венгрия), апрель
47. Любовь и перебранка / Ljubav i poneka psovka (1969), (Югославия)
48. Люсия / Lucía (1968), (Куба), январь
49. Майерлинг / Mayerling (1968), (Франция), август - (Ленфильм)
50. Маленький купальщик / Le petit baigneur (1968), (Франция)
51. Меморандум Квиллера / The Quiller Memorandum (1966), (Великобритания) - (Ленфильм)
52. Мечту уносит море / Sono hito wa onna kyoshi (1967), (Япония) - (Ленфильм) 
53. Минувшее лето / Régi nyár (1969) (TV), (Венгрия-Швеция), август
54. Мое последнее танго / Mi último tango (1960), (Испания)
55. Мой нулевой час / Meine Stunde Null (1970), (ГДР), декабрь
56. Молодость без старости / Tinerete fara batrînete (1968), (Румыния)
57. Невидимая борьба (КНДР), декабрь
58. Невиновные / Los inocentes (1963), (Аргентина-Испания), январь
59. Нежданное знакомство / Sommer - Anfang ohne Ende (1970) (TV), (ГДР), октябрь
60. Немой и любовь / Akhras Al-Hob (Al Akhrass Wal Hob) (1968), (Ливан)
61. Один день жизни / Un día de vida (1950), (Мексика), июль
62. Оливер! / Oliver! (1968), (Великобритания), июнь
63. Отец по принуждению / Silom otac (1969), (Югославия), ноябрь
64. Пеппи – длинный чулок / Pippi Långstrump (1969), (Швеция-ФРГ), май
65. Первое задание (КНДР), июль
66. Печальная баллада / Balladen om Carl-Henning (1969), (Дания), июнь
67. Погоня (Охота на человека) / The Chase (1966), (США), сентябрь
68. Подсолнухи / I girasoli (1970), (Италия-Франция)
69. Похищение Тимо Риннельта / "Kriminalfälle ohne Beispiel" (1967), (ГДР), ноябрь
70. Похожий на тебя (Индия), июль
71. Прекрасные времена в Шпессарте / Herrliche Zeiten im Spessart (1967), (ФРГ), январь
72. Прерванная свадьба / Oseka (1969), (Югославия), февраль
73. Приговор / Ítélet (1970), (Венгрия-Румыния-Чехословакия), октябрь
74. Признание / Priznanie (1969), (Болгария), март
75. Приключения канонира Доласа / Jak rozpetalem druga wojne swiatowa (1970), (Польша), июль
76. Приключения Одиссея / "L'odissea" (1968), (Италия-Югославия-ФРГ-Франция) - (Ленфильм)
77. Прожигатели жизни / Svetáci (1969), (Чехословакия), май - (Ленфильм)
78. Пропавшие банкноты / Na kolejích ceká vrah (1970), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
79. Прощайте, друзья! / Sbogom, priyateli! (1970), (Болгария), май
80. Птицы и гончие / Ptitzi i hratki (1969), (Болгария), июнь
81. Размышление / Struktura krysztalu (1969), (Польша), июнь
82. Рассказ о нашей деревне / Hikayah min baladina (1969), (Египет), октябрь
83. Решительная барышня / Odvázná slecna (1970), (Чехословакия), июль
84. Романтический преследователь / Moutarada gharamia (1968), (Египет), август
85. Седьмой год / Das siebente Jahr (1969), (ГДР), май
86. Секира / Baltagul (1969), (Румыния-Италия), август - (Ленфильм)
87. Симон Боливар / Simón Bolívar (1969), (Италия-Испания), октябрь
88. Симпатичный господин Р. / Simpaticul domn R (1969), (Румыния), июнь - (Мосфильм)
89. Смертельная ошибка / Tödlicher Irrtum (1970), (ГДР), сентябрь 
90. Снова в дорогу / Trugni na put (1969), (Болгария), апрель
91. Страдания молодого Богачека / Utrpení mladého Bohácka (1969), (Чехословакия), март
92. Суровое утро / Ogloo (1969), (Монголия), февраль
93. Тишина и крик / Csend és kiáltás (1967), (Венгрия)
94. Только один телефонный звонок / Csak egy telefon (1970), (Венгрия), декабрь
95. Только погибший ответит / Tylko umarly odpowie (1969), (Польша), июнь
96. Только правда (Время жить) / Zeit zu leben (1969), (ГДР), апрель
97. Том Джонс / Tom Jones (1963), (Великобритания) - (Ленфильм)
98. У нас есть родина (КНДР), август
99. Узкая полоска неба / Breve cielo (1969), (Аргентина), май
100. Укрощение строптивой / The Taming of the Shrew (1967), (США), февраль
101. Фронт зовет (Вьетнам), сентябрь
102. Хамраз / Hamraaz (1967), (Индия), июнь
103. «Цитадель» ответила / Tzitadelata otgovori (1970), (Болгария), сентябрь
104. Человек моего сердца (Кого я люблю?) / Man uhibb? (1966), (Египет), март
105. Чемпион / Champion (1949), (США), апрель
106. Эль Греко / El Greco (1966), (Италия-Франция-Испания) - (Мосфильм)
107. Эльвира Мадиган / Elvira Madigan (1967/I), (Швеция), апрель


1972 год

1. Балерина (Мужчины в ее жизни) / The Men in Her Life (1941), (США)
2. Баллада о свирепом / Balada o svirepom... (1971) , (Югославия), ноябрь 
3. Башня голубого огня / Érik a fény (1970), (Венгрия), февраль 
4. Благослови зверей и детей / Bless the Beasts & Children (1971), (США), сентябрь 
5. Большая любовь / Le grand amour (1969), (Франция), февраль - (Ленфильм)
6. Вальпараисо, моя любовь / Valparaíso mi amor (1969), (Чили), август
7. Велосипедисты / Biciklisti (1970), (Югославия), январь
8. Герой голубого экрана / Gyula vitéz télen-nyáron (1970), (Венгрия), апрель
9. Господин Крюшо в Нью-Йорке (Жандарм в Нью-Йорке) / Le gendarme à New York (1965), (Франция-Италия), январь 
10. Девушка-парикмахер (КНДР)
11. День прозрения / Dzien oczyszczenia (1970), (Польша), сентябрь
12. Деревня и город (Сомали)
13. Дорога к счастью / Bandhan (1969/I), (Индия)
14. Ежи рождаются без колючек / Taralezhite se razhdat bez bodli (1971), (Болгария), июль
15. Женщины и берсальеры / Donne... botte e bersaglieri (1968), (Италия) - (Мосфильм)
16. Загнанных лошадей пристреливают, не правда ли? / They Shoot Horses, Don't They? (1969), (США), август
17. Западня для генерала / Klopka za generala (1971), (Югославия), март - (Ленфильм)
18. Запутанные следы (Оперативная группа действует) / Brigada Diverse intra în actiune (1970), (Румыния), ноябрь
19. Кабриола / Cabriola (1965), (Испания) - (Ленфильм)
20. Как преуспеть в любви / Comment réussir en amour (1962), (Франция-Италия)
21. Капитан Корда / Kapitan Korda (1970), (Чехословакия), январь
22. Ключ / Klíc (1971), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
23. Конец песни / Krayat na pesenta (1971), (Болгария), октябрь
24. Королевская охота / La chasse royale (1969), (Франция-Чехословакия), август
25. Кудесник за рулем / Motodrama (1971), (Польша), июль
26. Лев зимой / The Lion in Winter (1968), (Великобритания), июнь - (Ленфильм)
27. Ловушка / Pulapka (1971), (Польша), ноябрь
28. Локис / Lokis (1970), (Польша), июль
29. Люди под солнцем / Ridschal-Tahta-El-Schams (1970), (Сирия)
30. Мальчишки с улицы Пала / A pál-utcai fiúk (1969), (Венгрия-США), январь
31. Мать Аббаса / Om Abbes (1969), (Тунис)
32. Меридиан ноль / Poludnik zero (1971), (Польша), март
33. Метелло / Metello (1970), (Италия), май - (Ленфильм)
34. Мое имя - Клоун / Mera Naam Joker (1970), (Индия) - (Ленфильм)
35. Мы покупаем пожарную машину / Wir kaufen eine Feuerwehr (1970), (ГДР), октябрь
36. Набережная туманов / Le quai des brumes (1938), (Франция), июль
37. Наступит завтра (КНДР), январь
38. Не оглядывайся назад / Ne se obrashtay nazad (1971), (Болгария), сентябрь
39. Нелюбимая / La malquerida (1949), (Мексика), февраль
40. Освобождение Л.Б. Джонса / The Liberation of L.B. Jones (1970), (США), июль
41. Пеппи в стране Така-Тука / Pippi Långstrump på de sju haven (1970), (Швеция-ФРГ)
42. Первый шаг (Монголия)
43. Песни алмазных гор (КНДР), август
44. Песни Балашши / Szép magyar komédia (1970), (Венгрия), март - (Ленфильм)
45. План операции сорван (КНДР), февраль
46. Подозреваются все / A gyilkos a házban van (1971), (Венгрия)
47. Подозрительный сигнал (КНДР)
48. Польский альбом / Album polski (1970), (Польша), февраль
49. После тьмы – свет / Ghouroub wa chourouq (1970), (Египет)
50. Преданность / Aradhana (1969), (Индия), август
51. Прерия / La prairie (1968) (TV), (Франция-Румыния), май
52. Преступник сидит на стадионе Уэмбли / Der Mörder sitzt im Wembley-Stadion (1970) (TV), (ГДР), май
53. Признание комиссара полиции прокурору республики / Confessione di un commissario di polizia al procuratore della repubblica (1971), (Италия)
54. Приключения гайдука Ангела / Haiducii lui Saptecai (1970), (Румыния), август
55. Приключения на берегах Онтарио / "Die Lederstrumpferzählungen" (1969), (Франция-ФРГ-Румыния-Австрия), июнь - (Горького)
56. Прозрачный Тамир / Tungalag Tamir (1970), (Монголия), ноябрь
57. Разбег / Anlauf (1970) (TV), (ГДР), май
58. Рам и Шиам / Ram Aur Shyam (1967), (Индия)
59. Река без моста / Hashi no nai kawa (1969), (Япония), март
60. Романтичное время / Romantyczni (1970), (Польша), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
61. Ромео и Джульетта / Romeo and Juliet (1968/I), (Италия-США), март
62. Святой со шпагой / El santo de la espada (1970), (Аргентина)
63. Семья / Kazoku (1970), (Япония), август
64. Серафино / Serafino (1968), (Италия-Франция), март
65. Смешная девчонка / Funny Girl (1968), (США)
66. Сын прокурора / Duniya (1968), (Индия), январь
67. Тайна фермы Мессе (Героин) / La Horse (1970), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ)
68. Три свидетеля / Traja svedkovia (1968), (Чехословакия)
69. Туманная ночь / Nebelnacht (1969), (ГДР), март
70. Ты и я, и маленький Париж / Du und ich und Klein-Paris (1971), (ГДР), июнь - (Ленфильм)
71. Федра / Phèdre (1968), (Франция), апрель
72. Хроника любви и смерти / Ai to shi no kiroku (1966), (Япония)
73. Цветок персика / Flor de durazno (1970), (Мексика)
74. Черные ангелы / Chernite angeli (1970), (Болгария) - (Ленфильм)
75. Что может быть лучше плохой погоды / Nyama nishto po-hubavo ot loshoto vreme (1971), (Болгария), август
76. Чудеса пана Тау / "Pan Tau" (1970), (Чехословакия-ФРГ), март
77. Шакал из Науэльторо / El chacal de Nahueltoro (1969), (Чили-Мексика), октябрь
78. Шанабу в мышеловке / Shanabo fil massiada (1968), (Египет)
79. Эффи Брист / Effi Briest (1970) (TV), (ГДР)
80. Я умею прыгать через лужи (Я снова прыгаю через лужи) / Uz zase skacu pres kaluze (1970), (Чехословакия-ФРГ), май


1973 год

1. Анатомия любви / Anatomia milosci (1972), (Польша)
2. Белые розы для моей черной сестры / Rosas blancas para mi hermana negra (1970), (Мексика)
3. Беспокойный постоялец / Klopotliwy gosc (1971), (Польша), июнь
4. Вольная птица / Momcheto si otiva (1972), (Болгария), ноябрь
5. Вполне порядочные парни / Dost dobrí chlapi (1971), (Чехословакия), май
6. Время развлечений / Play Time (1967), (Франция)
7. Все в спешке / Gonitwa (1971), (Польша), июнь
8. Вы не все сказали, Ферран (Солнце бродяг) / Le soleil des voyous (1967), (Франция-Италия) - (Союзмультфильм)
9. Вызов / Wezwanie (1971), (Польша), февраль
10. Герловская история / Gerlovska istoriya (1971), (Болгария)
11. Две капли воды / Do Boon Pani (1971), (Индия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
12. Двери ЗАГСа открыты / Standesamt - Eintritt frei (1971), (ГДР), май
13. Девичья клятва (Мы, пропащие девчонки) / My, ztracený holky (1972), (Чехословакия), август
14. Девушка с мельницы / Devojka sa Kosmaja (1972), (Югославия), август
15. Девушки под солнцем / Koritsia ston ilio (1968), (Греция)
16. Девятнадцать девушек и один моряк / 19 djevojaka i Mornar (1971), (Югославия), январь
17. Дело Церник / Leichensache Zernik (1972), (ГДР), май
18. Десять дней за свой счет / 10 dni neplateni (1972), (Болгария), декабрь
19. Джейн Эйр / Jane Eyre (1970) (TV), (Великобритания-США), январь
20. Джо Хилл / Joe Hill (1971), (Швеция-США), декабрь
21. Долгий поиск (КНДР)
22. Дом под деревьями / La maison sous les arbres (1971), (Франция-Италия)
23. Если бы у меня было ружье / Keby som mal pusku (1972), (Чехословакия), март
24. Женщина в маске (КНДР), декабрь
25. Женщины вне игры / Zeny v ofsajdu (1971), (Чехословакия), апрель
26. Загадка черного короля / Smrt cerného krále (1972), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
27. Задержанный в ожидании суда / Detenuto in attesa di giudizio (1971), (Италия), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
28. Запретная любовь / Al-Houbb Al-Mouharram (1971), (Египет), август
29. Запрещенные игры / Jeux interdits (1952), (Франция), август
30. Зеленая стена / La muralla verde (1970), (Перу), июнь
31. Зеркало / Al-Mirayah (1970), (Египет), май
32. Зять из Бомбея / Mumbaicha Jawai (1970), (Индия)
33. Испанки в Париже / Españolas en París (1971), (Испания-Франция) - (Ленфильм)
34. Испытание / Crisol (1967), (Мексика), октябрь
35. Камень во рту / Il sasso in bocca (1969), (Италия), июнь
36. Километры жизни / Asteptarea (1970), (Румыния), февраль
37. Козий рог / Kozijat rog (1972), (Болгария), июнь
38. Королева чардаша / Die Czardasfürstin (1971), (Венгрия-ФРГ-Австрия), март
39. Кошачьи следы / Kocie slady (1971), (Польша), ноябрь
40. Кролики в раздевалке / Nyulak a ruhatárban (1972), (Венгрия), апрель
41. Кромвель / Cromwell (1970), (Великобритания), июнь
42. Круги любви / Kragove na obichta (1972), (Болгария), март
43. Лицо ангела / Twarz aniola (1971), (Польша), октябрь
44. Лицом к ветру / Hart am Wind (1970), (ГДР), январь
45. Ловкость рук, Ваше Величество! / Die gestohlene Schlacht (1972), (ГДР-Чехословакия), октябрь
46. Любовь и смерть (Япония), май
47. Мальчик Фыок и его друзья (Вьетнам)
48. Медная башня / Medená veza (1970), (Чехословакия), январь - (Ленфильм)
49. Мертвый край / Holt vidék (1972), (Венгрия), август
50. Михай Храбрый / Mihai Viteazul (1970), (Румыния-Франция-Италия)
51. Неделя безумных / Saptamîna nebunilor (1971), (Румыния), ноябрь
52. Необходимый грешник / Neobhodimiyat greshnik (1971), (Болгария), январь
53. Олимпийский факел / Znicz olimpijski (1970), (Польша), апрель
54. Оперативный документ (КНДР), апрель
55. Операция «Брутус» / Akcja 'Brutus' (1971), (Польша), февраль
56. Оцеола / Osceola (1971), (ГДР-Болгария-Куба), февраль
57. Папаша на воскресенье / Tatínek na nedeli (1971), (Чехословакия), февраль
58. Песнь в ущелье / Oughniyah 'Ala Al-Mamarr (1972), (Египет), ноябрь
59. Пламя любви / Nar Al-Chawq (1970), (Египет), декабрь
60. Погибший лес (Потерянный лес) / Padurea pierduta (1971), (Румыния), октябрь
61. Под стук трамвайных колес / Dodesukaden (1970), (Япония), сентябрь
62. Под яркими лучами солнца (КНДР)
63. Полмиллиарда за алиби (Именем итальянского народа) / In nome del popolo italiano (1971), (Италия), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
64. Потому, что они любят друг друга / Pentru ca se iubesc (1972), (Румыния), июнь
65. Преступление во имя порядка (Убийцы именем порядка) / Les assassins de l'ordre (1971), (Франция-Италия), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
66. Приданое княжны Ралу / Zestrea domnitei Ralu (1970), (Румыния), февраль
67. Пропавший ангел / Der verlorene Engel (1966), (ГДР), июнь
68. Пропавший чиновник / Den forsvundne fuldmægtig (1971), (Дания), декабрь
69. Просчет в игре / Angebot aus Schenectady (1971) (TV), (ГДР), декабрь
70. Противник / Pratidwandi (1972), (Индия), август
71. Профессиональный риск / Les risques du métier (1967), (Франция)
72. Путешествие за улыбку / "Podróz za jeden usmiech" (1972), (Польша), декабрь
73. Рапорт 36-го (КНДР), ноябрь
74. Расследование поручено мне / Hekus lettem (1972), (Венгрия), апрель
75. Респектабельные семьи / A' Ilat Mouhtaramah (1969), (Египет), июнь
76. Решма и Шера / Reshma Aur Shera (1971), (Индия), октябрь
77. Сегодня жить, умереть завтра (Обнаженные 19-летние) / Hadaka no Jukyu-sai (1970), (Япония), март
78. Скандал в старом городе (Баллада о Кристиансхауне) / Ballade på Christianshavn (1971), (Дания), март
79. Сотворение мира / Facerea lumii (1971), (Румыния), март
80. Старая дева / La vieille fille (1972), (Франция-Италия), апрель
81. Сын машиниста (КНДР), октябрь
82. Текумзе / Tecumseh (1972), (ГДР), июль
83. Феликс и Отилия / Felix si Otilia (1972), (Румыния), июнь
84. Цена любви / Al-hob wal-Thaman (1970), (Египет), сентябрь
85. Человек-оркестр / L'homme orchestre (1970), (Франция)
86. Человек не одинок / Clovek neni sam (1971), (Чехословакия), июнь
87. Человек, пришедший после бабушки / Der Mann, der nach der Oma kam (1972), (ГДР), ноябрь
88. Черный волк / Cerný vlk (1971), (Чехословакия), октябрь
89. Эгей, Кроха! / Hahó, Öcsi! (1971), (Венгрия), март
90. Я вам покажу! / Euch werd ich's zeigen (1972), (ГДР), октябрь


1974 год

1. Агент под номером десять (Вьетнам), январь
2. «Азалия» в тылу врага (КНДР), апрель
3. Аксели и Элина / Akseli ja Elina (1970), (Финляндия), январь
4. Апачи / Apachen (1973), (ГДР-Румыния-СССР), сентябрь
5. Бабье лето / Siromashko lyato (1973), (Болгария), сентябрь
6. Беги, малыш, беги / Run Wild, Run Free (1969), (Великобритания), июнь
7. Беги, чтобы тебя поймали / Fuss, hogy utolérjenek! (1972), (Венгрия), февраль
8. Белая роза / Rosa blanca (1961), (Мексика)
9. Битва на Неретве / Bitka na Neretvi (1969), (Югославия-США-Италия-ФРГ), январь
10. Бомаск / Beau masque (1972), (Франция-Италия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
11. Взрыв / Explozia (1973), (Румыния), август
12. Воздушная арена (КНДР), сентябрь
13. Волшебная бекеша / Kincskeresö kisködmön (1973), (Венгрия), апрель
14. Высокий блондин в черном ботинке / Le grand blond avec une chaussure noire (1972), (Франция), ноябрь
15. Генералы песчаных карьеров / The Sandpit Generals (1971), (США), январь
16. Два бригадира, два бойца (КНДР), январь
17. Девушка-цветочница / Kotpanum chonio (1972), (КНДР)
18. Девушки идут навстречу ветру (Япония), май
19. Декамерон-40, июль
/ Mateo Falcone (1971) (TV), (Польша), 
/ Markheim (1972) (TV), (Польша)
/ Dary magów (1972) (TV), (Польша)
20. Дело гражданина вне всяких подозрений (Следствие по делу гражданина вне всяких подозрений) / Indagine su un cittadino al di sopra di ogni sospetto (1970), (Италия), май - (Ленфильм)
21. Добрые дяди / S detza na more (1972), (Болгария), июнь - (Ленфильм)
22. Дом у железной дороги / "Polizeiruf 110" Das Haus an der Bahn (1972), (ГДР), июль
23. Дурман / Tatul (1972), (Болгария), март
24. Жемчужина в короне / Perla w koronie (1972), (Польша), апрель
25. Жил-был полицейский / Il était une fois un flic (1971), (Франция-Италия), декабрь
26. Жить любовью / Zivjeti od ljubavi (1973), (Югославия), ноябрь
27. Зов предков / The Call of the Wild (1972), (США-Франция-ФРГ-Италия-Испания), сентябрь
28. Золото Маккены / Mackenna's Gold (1969), (США), июль - (Мосфильм)
29. И дождь смывает все следы / Und der Regen verwischt jede Spur (1972), (ФРГ-Франция) - (Союзмультфильм)
30. И передайте привет ласточкам / ...a pozdravuji vlastovky (1972), (Чехословакия), август
31. Игра каждого дня / Leighbat kol yawm (1971), (Египет)
32. К нам прилетают птицы / Ptitzi dolitat (1971), (Болгария), февраль
33. Красная капелла / KLK an PTX - Die Rote Kapelle (1971), (ГДР)
34. Круг чистой воды / Ring of Bright Water (1969), (Великобритания)
35. Лиловая акация / Lila ákác (1973), (Венгрия), июль
36. Мисс инкогнито (Не со мной, мадам!) / Mit mir nicht, Madam! (1969), (ГДР), февраль
37. Молодежь в бурю / Chabab Fi 'Asifah (1971), (Египет), июнь
38. Молодой Хуарес / El joven Juárez (1954), (Мексика), март
39. Мужчина и девушка / Der Mann und das Mädchen (1972) (TV), (ГДР), ноябрь
40. Мужчины без работы / Mazhe bez rabota (1973), (Болгария), октябрь
41. Мужчины на одно лицо / Rigal Bila Malamih (1972), (Египет), апрель
42. На краю пропасти / Na krawedzi (1973), (Польша), июль
43. На маленькой станции (Вьетнам), февраль
44. Напрасные огорчения / Metrácek (1971), (Чехословакия), январь
45. Не обманывай, дорогой! / Nicht schummeln, Liebling (1972), (ГДР), август
46. Несмотря ни на что! / Trotz alledem! (1972), (ГДР), октябрь
47. Новые центурионы / The New Centurions (1972), (США), октябрь
48. Одинокий волк / Vuk samotnjak (1972), (Югославия)
49. Оклахома, как она есть / Oklahoma Crude (1973), (США), август
50. Она и дьяволы / Hiya wa l chayatin (1969), (Египет), август
51. Пал цветок сливы (КНДР), май
52. Персональное задание / Cesty muzu (1972), (Чехословакия), июнь
53. Пламя гор / Fellagas (1971), (Тунис-Болгария), май
54. Попытка убийства / Pokus o vrazdu (1973), (Чехословакия), декабрь
55. Потерянные миллионы / B.D. la munte si la mare (1971), (Румыния), февраль
56. Похищение в Париже / L'attentat (1972), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
57. Похождения красавца-драгуна / Partie krásného dragouna (1970), (Чехословакия), май
58. Принц Баяя / Princ Bajaja (1971), (Чехословакия), февраль
59. Путь в полутьме / Drum în penumbra (1972), (Румыния), август
60. Путь на родную землю (КНДР), февраль
61. Рабы / Slaves (1969), (США), февраль - (Ленфильм)
62. Ресторан господина Септима / Le grand restaurant (1966), (Франция), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
63. Сакко и Ванцетти / Sacco e Vanzetti (1971), (Италия-Франция), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
64. Самая честная грешница / Achraf Khatiah (1973), (Египет)
65. Сатурнен и Вака-Вака / Saturnin et le Vaca Vaca (1969), (Франция), март
66. Свадебное танго / Asta-seara dansam in familie (1972), (Румыния), июнь
67. Свадьбы пана Вока / Svatby pana Voka (1971), (Чехословакия), май
68. Свобода придет на рассвете / Si të vdiset (1972), (Югославия)
69. Свободное дыхание / Szabad lélegzet (1973), (Венгрия), октябрь
70. Секрет великого рассказчика / Tajemství velikeho vypravece (1972), (Чехословакия), октябрь
71. Следствие закончено, забудьте / L'istruttoria è chiusa: dimentichi (1971), (Италия-Франция), март
72. Слоны – мои друзья / Haathi Mere Saathi (1971), (Индия), август
73. Снимай шляпу, когда целуешь / Hut ab, wenn du küßt! (1971), (ГДР), июнь
74. Собеседование / Interview (1971), (Индия), март
75. Сокровище Серебряного озера / Der Schatz im Silbersee (1962), (ФРГ-Югославия-Франция), июнь
76. Спелые вишни / Reife Kirschen (1972), (ГДР), октябрь
77. Те, кого ищут / Poszukiwany - poszukiwana (1973), (Польша), ноябрь
78. Тонкая нить / Al Kheit al rafeigh (1971), (Египет)
79. Третий / Der Dritte (1972), (ГДР), май 
80. Трудная любовь (Япония), декабрь
81. Тупик / Deadline (1971), (Швеция-Дания), февраль
82. У меня было тридцать два имени / Harminckét nevem volt (1972), (Венгрия), март
83. У подножия Акрополя (Флейта и кровь) / I 7i imera tis dimiourgias (1966), (Греция), март
84. «Ура», в честь господина Андерсена! / Hurra for Andersens (1966), (Норвегия), апрель
85. Хорошенькое дельце / La belle affaire (1973), (Франция), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
86. Цветущий край (КНДР)
87. Человек из Майсинику / El hombre de Maisinicú (1973), (Куба), декабрь
88. Человек на мосту / Človek na moste (1972), (Чехословакия), март 
89. Черный чулок / "Polizeiruf 110" Die Maske (1972), (ГДР), июль
90. Честное слово / Kalimat Charaf (1972), (Египет), декабрь
91. Чистыми руками / Cu mîinile curate (1972), (Румыния-ФРГ), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
92. Шантаж (Нет дыма без огня) / Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu (1973), (Франция-Италия)
93. Шестеро странствуют по свету / Sechse kommen durch die Welt (1972), (ГДР), май
94. Шесть медведей и клоун Цибулка / Sest medvedu s Cibulkou (1972), (Чехословакия-ФРГ), июнь
95. Эмитай (Бог грома) / Emitai (1971), (Сенегал), апрель
96. Юлиана / Juliane (1972), (ГДР), август
97. Я подожду, пока ты убьешь / Pockam, az zabijes (1973), (Чехословакия), август


1975 год

1. Бегство в Ропотамо / Byagstvo v Ropotamo (1973), (Болгария), январь
2. Белый клык / Zanna Bianca (1973), (Италия-Испания-Франция), ноябрь- (Горького)
3. Берегись Зу-Зу / Khally ballak men ZouZou (1972), (Египет), март
4. Бессмертный боец (КНДР), август
5. Благородный вор (Сирия), ноябрь
6. Бобби / Bobby (1973), (Индия), сентябрь
7. Большая скука / Golyamata skuka (1973), (Болгария), декабрь
8. Большое путешествие Агаты Швайгерт / Die große Reise der Agathe Schweigert (1973) (TV), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
9. Борьба (Монголия), август
10. В семье / Em Família (1970), (Бразилия), январь
11. Вальтер защищает Сараево / Valter brani Sarajevo (1972), (Югославия), июнь
12. Великолепный / Le magnifique (1973), (Франция-Италия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
13. Вероника / Veronica (1972), (Румыния), август
14. Вероника возвращается / Veronica se întoarce (1973), (Румыния), сентябрь
15. Веселая экскурсия / Tri chlapi na cestách (1973), (Чехословакия), октябрь
16. Весна грустной любви / Milenci v roce jedna (1974), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
17. Виннету - сын Инчу-Чуна / Winnetou (1964), (ФРГ-Франция-Италия-Югославия)
18. Восход / The sunrise (1971), (Иран), февраль
19. Встревоженная тишина / Ivan Kondarev (1974), (Болгария), сентябрь
20. Вторая истина / La seconde vérité (1966), (Франция-Италия) 
21. Вынужденное пари / Chaymin Al-Houbb (1973), (Египет), июнь
22. Герцог Боб / "Zenés TV színház" Bob herceg (1973), (Венгрия), февраль
23. Голос любви / Sawt Al-Houbb (1973), (Египет), сентябрь
24. Горечь разлуки / Hriech Kataríny Padychovej (1973), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
25. Двое в городе / Deux hommes dans la ville (1973), (Франция-Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
26. Девушка из Сайгона (Вьетнам), май
27. Дело Маттеи / Il caso Mattei (1972), (Италия), май
28. День дельфина / The Day of the Dolphin (1973), (США), декабрь
29. Диверсия сорвана (КНДР), ноябрь
30. Дикие цветы / Zohour baria (1973), (Египет), июль
31. Дни предательства / Dny zrady I (1973), (Чехословакия), май
32. До неба далеко / Ďaleko je do neba (1972), (Чехословакия), февраль
33. Долина / Dolina (1973), (Чехословакия), июль
34. Дорога на родную землю (Вьетнам), апрель
35. Есения / Yesenia (1971), (Мексика), январь
36. Жертва интриги / Panjereh (1970), (Иран), апрель
37. Жить, чтобы жить / Vivre pour vivre (1967), (Франция-Италия)
38. Зануда / L'emmerdeur (1973), (Франция-Италия), июнь - (Горького)
39. Игра в карты по-научному / Lo Scopone scientifico (1972), (Италия), октябрь
40. Игрек-17 / Igrek 17 (1973), (Болгария), июнь - (Ленфильм)
41. Из жизни одного бездельника / Aus dem Leben eines Taugenichts (1973), (ГДР), июнь
42. Как песня / Kato pesen (1973), (Болгария), июль
43. Как украсть миллион / How to Steal a Million (1966), (США), январь - (Мосфильм)
44. Как это случилось / Jezioro osobliwosci (1973), (Польша), март 
45. Каменная свадьба / Nunta de piatra (1972), (Румыния)
46. Капкан / Capcana (1974), (Румыния), октябрь
47. Когда сны не сбываются (Япония), август
48. Когда умирают легенды / When the Legends Die (1972), (США), май - (Ленфильм)
49. Кольцо с голубым сапфиром / "Polizeiruf 110" Der Ring mit dem blauen Saphir (1973), (ГДР), декабрь
50. Коперник / Kopernik (1973), (Польша-ГДР), февраль
51. Маленький командир / Der kleine Kommandeur (1973), (ГДР), январь
52. Мальчишки мечтают / Chłopcy z ulicy Brzozowej (1972), (Польша), декабрь
53. Моя дорогая Клементина / My Darling Clementine (1946), (США), март
54. Назови пароль! / U gori raste zelen bor (1971), (Югославия), июнь
55. Невинные убийцы / Ártatlan gyilkosok (1973), (Венгрия), апрель
56. О, счастливчик! / O Lucky Man! (1973), (Великобритания-США), август - (Мосфильм)
57. Об одном виде счастья / Despre o anumita fericire (1973), (Румыния), апрель
58. Обманутые / Al-makhdu'un (1972), (Сирия), январь
59. Орлиные перья / Csínom Palkó (1973), (Венгрия), январь
60. Отважные / Bombasi (1973), (Югославия), ноябрь
61. Парашютисты / Parasutistii (1972), (Румыния), декабрь
62. Парень на белой лошади / Egy srác fehér lovon (1973), (Венгрия), март
63. Перстень княгини Анны / Pierscien ksieznej Anny (1971), (Польша), июль
64. Повторный брак / Les mariés de l'an II (1971), (Франция-Италия-Румыния), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
65. Подозрение / Podezrení (1972), (Чехословакия), июнь
66. Показания фотографа / "Polizeiruf 110" Nachttresor (1973), (ГДР), октябрь
67. Последний патрон / Ultimul cartus (1973), (Румыния), май - (Мосфильм)
68. Последний свидетель / Ostatni swiadek (1970), (Польша), февраль
69. Преступник и его досье / Deps (1974), (Югославия), октябрь
70. Привет, артист! / Salut l'artiste (1973), (Франция-Италия), август
71. Провал «Голубой змеи» / Aventurile lui Babusca (1973), (Румыния), июнь
72. Пятое наступление / Sutjeska (1973), (Югославия), август
73. Рассвет над Тамиром (Монголия), декабрь
74. Сагина Махато / Sagina Mahato (1970), (Индия), январь
75. Самый хороший человек, которого я знаю / Nay - dobriyat chovek, kogoto poznavam (1973), (Болгария), март
76. Свадьба по доверенности (Голая правда) / El hakika el aria (1964), (Египет), апрель
77. Секрет племени Бороро / Akce Bororo (1973), (Чехословакия), февраль - (Мосфильм)
78. 17-ая параллель / Vi tuyen 17 ngay va dem (1973), (Вьетнам), март
79. Сказки Беатрисы Поттер / Tales of Beatrix Potter (1971), (Великобритания), ноябрь
80. Слоненок цвета мечты / Un elefante color ilusión (1970), (Аргентина), октябрь
81. Сто лей / 100 de lei (1973), (Румыния), декабрь
82. Сусанна и волшебное кольцо / Susanne und der Zauberring (1973), (ГДР), август
83. Счастливо, Мануэла! (Девочка Тати) / Tati, A Garota (1973), (Бразилия), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
84. Тайна золотого Будды / Tajemství zlatého Buddhy (1973), (Чехословакия), январь
85. Три орешка для Золушки / Tri orísky pro Popelku (1973), (Чехословакия-ГДР), март - (Ленфильм)
86. Трое невиновных / Tri nevinni (1973), (Чехословакия), май
87. Турецкое копье / A törökfejes kopja (1973), (Венгрия), ноябрь
88. Улыбка мамы / La sonrisa de mamá (1972), (Аргентина), декабрь
89. Ураган в степи (Монголия), октябрь
90. Хитрость против алчности / Apna Desh (1972), (Индия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
91. Хлеб и шоколад / Pane e cioccolata (1973), (Италия), апрель
92. Хотим скандала / Al-bahth an fadiha (1973), (Египет), июнь
93. Что такое любовь (Япония), апрель
94. Чужие / Ghoroba' (1973), (Египет)
95. Экзамен / Izpit (1971), (Болгария)
96. Эоломея / Eolomea (1972), (ГДР-СССР-Болгария)


1976 год

1. Абу-Рабия / Abou Rabie (1973), (Египет), апрель - (Ленфильм)
2. Алиса здесь больше не живет / Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore (1974), (США), октябрь
3. Алло, такси! / Hallo Taxi (1974) (TV), (ГДР), февраль
4. Амрапали / Amrapali (1966), (Индия), январь - (Ленфильм)
5. Бег одержимых (Неистовство) / Ámokfutás (1974), (Венгрия), май
6. Белая стена / Den vita väggen (1975), (Швеция), декабрь
7. Белое платье / Al reda al abiad (1973), (Египет), февраль
8. Большие гонки / The Great Race (1965), (США), июль
9. В пустыне и джунглях / "W pustyni i w puszczy" (1974), (Польша)
10. Великая ночь, великий день / Vel'ká noc a vel'ky den (1975), (Чехословакия), май
11. Весеннее равноденствие / Den slnovratu (1974), (Чехословакия), январь
12. Весна, пан сержант! / Wiosna, panie sierzancie (1974), (Польша), октябрь
13. Виноваты туманы (Под грушевым деревом) / Unterm Birnbaum (1973), (ГДР), август - (Ленфильм)
14. Возвращение Белого Клыка / Il ritorno di Zanna Bianca (1974), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ), июнь - (Горького)
15. Возвращение высокого блондина / Le retour du grand blond (1974), (Франция), июль
16. Вокруг света в 80 дней / Around the World in Eighty Days (1956), (США), ноябрь
17. Выстрелы в Мариенбаде / Výstrely v Mariánských Lázních (1973), (Чехословакия-ГДР), март
18. Вычисленное счастье (Яхим, бросай его в машину!) / Jáchyme, hod ho do stroje! (1974), (Чехословакия), апрель
19. Ганс Рекле и черт / Hans Röckle und der Teufel (1974), (ГДР), май
20. Гибель Японии / Nippon chinbotsu (1973), (Япония), апрель - (Ленфильм)
21. Девушки должны выходить замуж / Al-Banat lazim titgawwiz (1973), (Египет)
22. День, который не умрет / Den, ktory neumrie (1974), (Чехословакия), июль 
23. Дервиш и смерть / Dervis i smrt (1974), (Югославия), июнь
24. Димо выбирает судьбу / Selkor (1974), (Болгария) - (Ленфильм)
25. Дом на окраине (Удочерение) / Örökbefogadás (1975), (Венгрия), сентябрь 
26. Дублер / Dublyorat (1974), (Болгария), май
27. Если умолкнет певец / Si se calla el cantor (1973), (Аргентина), январь - (Ленфильм)
28. Жезуино Великолепный / Jesuíno Brilhante, o Cangaceiro (1972), (Бразилия), февраль
29. Загадочное похищение / A dunai hajós (1974), (Венгрия), сентябрь
30. Звук мотора (Монголия), февраль
31. Зита и Гита / Seeta Aur Geeta (1972), (Индия), май
32. Зорро / Zorro (1975/I), (Италия-Франция), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
33. Из моего детства / Aus meiner Kindheit (1975), (ГДР), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
34. Исцеление / Jelbeszéd (1974), (Венгрия), январь
35. Как утопить доктора Мрачека / Jak utopit doktora Mrácka aneb Konec vodniku v Cechách (1974), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
36. Капитан Микула Малый / Kapetan Mikula Mali (1974), (Югославия), февраль
37. Когда сжигаются корабли (Родина) / Kokyô (1972), (Япония), июнь
38. Когда тебя нет / Cuando tú no estás (1966), (Испания), июнь - (Горького)
39. Комиссар полиции обвиняет / Un comisar acuza (1973), (Румыния), февраль - (Мосфильм)
40. Конрак / Conrack (1974), (США), февраль - (Ленфильм)
41. Конформист / Il conformista (1970), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ), ноябрь
42. Концерт для постороннего / "Polizeiruf 110" Konzert für einen Außenseiter (1974), (ГДР), март
43. Копьеносцы / Kopjások (1975), (Венгрия), ноябрь
44. Король в Нью-Йорке / A King in New York (1957), (Великобритания), ноябрь
45. Короткий отпуск / Una breve vacanza (1973), (Италия-Испания), март - (Ленфильм)
46. Коррупция во дворце правосудия / Corruzione al palazzo di giustizia (1975), (Италия)
47. Кто уходит в дождь / Kto odchádza v dazdi (1974), (Чехословакия), декабрь
48. Леопард / Al-Fahd (1972), (Сирия), июль
49. Любовь / Obich (1972), (Болгария), февраль
50. Майор Хубаль / Hubal (1973), (Польша), январь
51. Мой милый Робинзон / Mein lieber Robinson (1971), (ГДР), октябрь
52. На венгерской равнине / A magyar ugaron (1973), (Венгрия), апрель
53. Награды и отличия / Nagrody i odznaczenia (1974), (Польша), август
54. Например, Йозеф / Zum Beispiel Josef (1974), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
55. Народный роман / Romanzo popolare (1974), (Италия), октябрь
56. Не буду тебя любить / Nie bede cie kochac (1974), (Польша), сентябрь
57. Не оставляй меня одну / La tatroukni wahdi (1975), (Египет), март - (Ленфильм)
58. Нет времени / Nincs idö (1973), (Венгрия), апрель
59. Нет укрытия для агентов (Вьетнам), август
60. Никаких проблем / Pas de problème! (1975), (Франция), август
61. Новое на Флорентийской / Neues aus der Florentiner 73 (1974) (TV), (ГДР), декабрь
62. Новые испанцы / Los nuevos españoles (1974), (Испания), август
63. Оборотная сторона любви (Сирия)
64. Ответ знает только ветер / Die Antwort kennt nur der Wind (1974), (ФРГ-Франция), июнь
65. Павел и Павлинка / Pavlínka (1974), (Чехословакия), июль
66. По горячим следам / Heiße Spuren (1973) (TV), (ГДР)
67. Подходим ли мы друг другу, дорогой? / Hodíme se k sobe, milácku...? (1974), (Чехословакия), октябрь
68. Познанские соловьи / Poznanskie slowiki (1966), (Польша), январь
69. Пойми меня, мама (Любовь в шестнадцать лет) / Liebe mit 16 (1974), (ГДР), июль - (Ленфильм)
70. Попутчик / Hamsafar (1975), (Иран), декабрь
71. Потоп / Potop (1974), (Польша-СССР), июнь
72. Похищение по-венгерски / Emberrablás magyar módra (1972), (Венгрия), июнь
73. Преступление в гостинице (Преступление в «Голубой звезде») / Zlocin v Modré hvezde (1973), (Чехословакия)
74. Преступление во имя любви / Delitto d'amore (1974), (Италия), январь
75. Приключение с песенкой / Przygoda z piosenka (1969), (Польша), июнь
76. Приключения Пиноккио / "Le avventure di Pinocchio" (1972), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ), апрель
77. Принцесса Кагуа / Kanda-gawa (1974), (Япония), ноябрь 
78. Профессия: репортер / Professione: reporter (1975), (Италия-Испания-Франция), декабрь
79. Пуля все еще в моем кармане / The bullet is still in my pocket (1974), (Египет)
80. Свадьба Лины / Jentespranget (1973), (Норвегия-Дания), октябрь
81. Симон Бланко / Simon Blanco (1975), (Мексика), апрель - (Ленфильм)
82. Скажи мне свое имя / Intoarcerea lui Magellan (1973), (Румыния), август - (Ленфильм)
83. Слово за вами (Вам слово) / Ustedes tienen la palabra (1973), (Куба), апрель
84. Снегопад / Hószakadás (1974), (Венгрия-Болгария-Польша)
85. Судьба (Ливан), июнь
86. Тайна большой горы (Кто сидит в яйце?) / Ki van a tojásban? (1974), (Венгрия), июль
87. Темная река / Ciemna rzeka (1974), (Польша), февраль
88. Торговец / Saudagar (1973), (Индия), август
89. Три секретных письма / Trei scrisori secrete (1974), (Румыния), сентябрь
90. Трое на снегу / Drei Männer im Schnee (1974), (ФРГ), апрель - (Ленфильм)
91. Убийство Маттеотти / Il delitto Matteotti (1973), (Италия), май - (Горького)
92. Увлеченная сценой / Stage Struck (1958), (США), сентябрь
93. Ульзана / Ulzana (1974/I), (ГДР-СССР-Румыния), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
94. Фюрер из нашего квартала / Hitler iz naseg sokaka (1975), (Югославия), ноябрь
95. Цирк / The Circus (1928), (США)
96. Человек из Лондона / Muz z Londýna (1974), (Чехословакия), май
97. Черная роза (КНДР), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
98. Шарика, дорогая / Sárika, drágám (1971), (Венгрия), октябрь
99. Экзамены некстати / Izpiti po nikoe vreme (1974), (Болгария), август
100. Это началось в Альпах / Minami taiheiyo no wakadaishô (1967), (Япония), август - (Ленфильм)
101. Это я убил / To ja zabilem (1975), (Польша)
102. Я верю / Yo tengo fe (1974), (Аргентина), октябрь
103. Я уже взрослый / ...verdammt, ich bin erwachsen (1974), (ГДР), июнь
104. Яд в стакане (Пахучая дорога в никуда) / Illatos út a semmibe (1974), (Венгрия), март


1977 год

1. Бегущий человек / The Running Man (1963), (Великобритания), июнь
2. Бездомные / Doktor Judym (1976), (Польша), июль
3. Бенджи / Benji (1974), (США), май
4. Бессмертные / Nemuritorii (1974), (Румыния), январь
5. Бесхарактерный человек (Бангладеш), октябрь
6. Большие надежды / Great Expectations (1974) (TV), (США-Великобритания), февраль
7. Большое приключение Зорро / La gran aventura del Zorro (1976), (Мексика), январь - (Мосфильм)
8. Братья по крови / Blutsbrüder (1975), (ГДР), апрель
9. Бронзовый браслет / Le bracelet de bronze (1974), (Сенегал), июль
10. Булочка / Buleczka (1973), (Польша), апрель
11. В сетях мафии (Семь смертей по рецепту) / Sept morts sur ordonnance (1975), (Франция-ФРГ-Испания)
12. Вопрос чести / Una questione d'onore (1965), (Италия-Франция), август - (Ленфильм)
13. Гарри и Тонто / Harry and Tonto (1974), (США), январь
14. Где тонко, там рвется / Il pleut toujours où c'est mouillé (1975), (Франция), май
15. Где ты, сестра? (КНДР), март
16. Гибель корабля «Эмма» / Der Untergang der Emma (1974), (ГДР), март
17. Горячая земля / Kizgin toprak (1973), (Турция), июнь
18. Грибной человек / El hombre de los hongos (1976), (Мексика-Испания)
19. Дачная зона / Wilna Zona (1975), (Болгария-Венгрия), май
20. Двадцать девятый / Dvacátý devátý (1974), (Чехословакия), октябрь
21. Девочка ищет красную ленту (КНДР), октябрь
22. Девушка-директор (КНДР), апрель
23. Девушки и женщины / Anisat wa sayyidat (1974), (Египет), апрель
24. Дело не обошлось без злодеев / Die Bösewichter müssen dran (1975), (ГДР), июль
25. Дерево без корней / Darvo bez koren (1974), (Болгария), ноябрь
26. Доктор Франсуаза Гайян / Docteur Françoise Gailland (1976), (Франция), апрель
27. Дом / Kuca (1975), (Югославия), декабрь
28. Дом на юге / La casa del Sur (1975), (Мексика), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
29. Дорогая Луиза / Chère Louise (1972), (Франция-Италия), ноябрь
30. Другой Франсиско / El otro Francisco (1975), (Куба), август
31. Жажда жизни / Lust for Life (1956), (США), март
32. Жених и невеста / Somos novios (1969), (Аргентина-Мексика), август - (Ленфильм)
33. Живущие свободными / Living Free (1972), (Великобритания), июнь - (Ленфильм)
34. Звезда падает вверх / Hvezda pada vzhuru (1974), (Чехословакия), январь - (Ленфильм)
35. Земля обетованная / Ziemia obiecana (1975), (Польша), май
36. Золотая лихорадка / The Gold Rush (1925), (США), апрель
37. Золотое путешествие Синдбада / The Golden Voyage of Sinbad (1974), (Великобритания-США)
38. Золотой пояс / Aventuras de un caballo blanco y un niño (1975), (Мексика), декабрь
39. Изюминка на солнце / A Raisin in the Sun (1961), (США), июль
40. Испытание любви / Prem Kahani (1975), (Индия), декабрь
41. История мертвого человека / Prípad mrtvého muze (1974), (Чехословакия), май - (Ленфильм)
42. Каждый умирает в одиночку / Jeder stirbt für sich allein (1976), (ФРГ), сентябрь
43. Карманные деньги / L'argent de poche (1976), (Франция), ноябрь
44. Картуш / Cartouche (1962), (Франция-Италия), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
45. Квартальный отчет / Bilans kwartalny (1975), (Польша), август - (Ленфильм)
46. Кенгуру / A Kenguru (1975), (Венгрия), август
47. Красный реквием / Vörös rekviem (1976), (Венгрия), сентябрь
48. Крестьянин на велосипеде / Selyaninat s koleloto (1974), (Болгария), апрель
49. Лето любви / Heer Ranjha (1970), (Пакистан), июль
50. Лихорадка на белой полосе / White Line Fever (1975), (Канада-США), август - (Горького)
51. Мальчик и скрипка / Decak i violina (1975), (Югославия), январь
52. Между ночью и днем / Zwischen Nacht und Tag (1975), (ГДР), май - (Ленфильм)
53. Миллион за Лауру / Milion za Laure (1971), (Польша), март
54. Мне нравится эта девчонка / Me gusta esa chica (1973), (Аргентина), сентябрь
55. Могучие крылья (КНДР), август
56. Морская фея / Die Seefee (1975) (TV), (ГДР), февраль
57. Морские дьяволы / Chayatin Al-Bahr (1972), (Египет), февраль
58. Моя война, моя любовь / Moja wojna - moja milosc (1975), (Польша), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
59. Мулен Руж / Moulin Rouge (1952), (Великобритания), апрель - (Ленфильм)
60. Муравейник / Hangyaboly (1971), (Венгрия), март
61. Мы так любили друг друга / C'eravamo tanto amati (1974), (Италия), апрель
62. Незабываемый день / Nezabravimijat den (1975), (Болгария), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
63. Незавершенная фраза / 141 perc a befejezetlen mondatból (1975), (Венгрия), февраль
64. Незнакомка / Ajanabee (1974), (Индия)
65. Нефтяной войны не будет / La guerre du pétrole n'aura pas lieu (1975), (Марокко-Франция), июль
66. Ни с кем / Pri nikogo (1975), (Болгария), сентябрь
67. Ничего не случилось / R.A.S. (1973), (Франция-Италия-Тунис), октябрь
68. Об убийстве – на первую полосу / Sbatti il mostro in prima pagina (1972), (Италия-Франция), январь
69. Обреченные / Totstellen (1975) (TV), (Австрия-ФРГ), август
70. Огни рампы / Limelight (1952), (США), февраль
71. Опасная погоня / Kimi yo fundo no kawa wo watare (1976), (Япония), август - (Мосфильм)
72. Операция в Стамбуле / Akce v Istanbulu (1975), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
73. Оружие для Праги / Zbrane pro Prahu (1974), (Чехословакия), февраль
74. Осень новичков / Toamna bobocilor (1975), (Румыния), ноябрь
75. Открытки с полевыми цветами / Ilustrate cu flori de cîmp (1974), (Румыния), март
76. Пейзаж после битвы / Krajobraz po bitwie (1970), (Польша), ноябрь
77. Первые шаги (КНДР), май
78. По доброй воле и без принуждения / De buna voie si nesilit de nimeni (1974), (Румыния), февраль
79. Под голубым небом (Бангладеш), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
80. Подсадная утка / Izkustvenata patitza (1974), (Болгария), июнь
81. Поездка / Il viaggio (1974), (Италия-Франция), сентябрь
82. Поруганная честь Катарины Блюм / Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum oder: Wie Gewalt entstehen und wohin sie führen kann (1975), (ФРГ), март
83. Последнее слово / Poslednata duma (1973), (Болгария), август
84. Присутствие / Prisustvie (1975), (Болгария), июль - (Ленфильм)
85. Провод высокого напряжения (КНДР), июль
86. Прощай, полицейский / Adieu, poulet (1975), (Франция), июнь
87. Пус-Пус / Pousse-pousse (1976), (Камерун), август
88. Путь женщины / Cesta zeny (1974), (Чехословакия), март
89. Путь не кончается / Cudoviti prah (1975), (Югославия), май
90. Реквием по тяжеловесу / Requiem for a Heavyweight (1962), (США), октябрь
91. Родственные натуры (души) / Die Wahlverwandtschaften (1974), (ГДР), январь
92. Романс за крону / Romance za korunu (1975), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
93. С любовью / Con amore (1976), (Польша), ноябрь
94. Светская жизнь молодого Цумзее / Im Schlaraffenland (1975) (TV), (ГДР), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
95. Следователь и лес / Sledovatelyat i gorata (1975), (Болгария), октябрь
96. Случай без свидетелей / "Polizeiruf 110" Ein Fall ohne Zeugen (1975), (ГДР), сентябрь
97. Солти / Salty (1973), (США) 
98. Старик / Az öreg (1975), (Венгрия), июль
99. Старое ружье / Le vieux fusil (1975), (Франция-ФРГ), январь - (Ленфильм)
100. Счастливая звезда Януша / Mein blauer Vogel fliegt (1975), (ГДР), август
101. Тайна яхты «Айвенго» / To agistri (1976), (Греция), июль - (Ленфильм)
102. Тангсир / Tangsir (1974), (Иран), март
103. Танцовщица / Umrao Jan Ada (1972), (Пакистан), март
104. «Тигры» появляются ночью / Payak rai thaiteep (1975), (Таиланд), май
105. Требую решения! / Orid hallan (1975), (Египет), июнь
106. Три невестки (КНДР), июнь
107. Тысяча и одна рука / Les mille et une mains (1974), (Марокко-Франция), сентябрь
108. У истоков времени / Az idök kezdetén (1975), (Венгрия), октябрь
109. Убить посредников / Kill the Pushers (1972), (Филиппины), март
110. Уважаемые люди / Gente di rispetto (1975), (Италия), декабрь
111. Ужицкая республика / Uzicka Republika (1974), (Югославия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
112. Умные вещи / Die klugen Dinge (1973) (TV), (ГДР), июнь - (Ленфильм)
113. Фантастическое путешествие на воздушном шаре / Viaje fantástico en globo (1975), (Мексика), август - (Ленфильм)
114. Филипп Добрый / Filip cel Bun (1975), (Румыния), июнь 
115. Фронтовая баллада (Вьетнам), июнь
116. Хозяйка города / Orasul vazut de sus (1975), (Румыния), ноябрь
117. Четверо в западне / Die Falle (1975) (TV), (ГДР), февраль
118. Чувство (Пакистан)
119. Элиза, или настоящая жизнь / Élise ou la vraie vie (1970), (Франция-Алжир), апрель - (Ленфильм)
120. Эликсир молодости / Elixirul tineretii (1975), (Румыния), декабрь
121. Эта прекрасная жизнь / Tozi hubav zhivot (1975), (Болгария), январь
122. Это случилось в праздник / Dupont Lajoie (1975), (Франция), сентябрь
123. Этот настоящий мужчина / Tozi istinski mazh (1975), (Болгария), сентябрь
124. Юный Робин Гуд / Robin Hood Junior (1975), (Великобритания), октябрь


1978 год

1. Белые травы / Bele trave (1976), (Югославия), март
2. Бетховен – дни жизни / Beethoven - Tage aus einem Leben (1976), (ГДР), апрель - (Ленфильм)
3. Бурлящее вино / Bourlivé víno (1976), (Чехословакия), февраль
4. В разгаре лета / W srodku lata (1976), (Польша), сентябрь
5. В Сантьяго идет дождь / Il pleut sur Santiago (1976), (Франция-Болгария), март
6. Вендетта по-корсикански (Большие возможности) / Les grands moyens (1975), (Франция), октябрь
7. Взрыв в Софийском соборе (Дополнение к закону о защите государства) / Dopalnenie kam zakona za zashtita na darzhavata (1976), (Болгария), ноябрь 
8. Воспоминание о курорте (Воспоминание о Геркулесовых водах) / Herkulesfürdöi emlék (1976), (Венгрия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
9. Все началось с прогулки (Кто поет – дурно не думает) / Tko pjeva zlo ne misli (1970), (Югославия), сентябрь
10. Всегда виновен (Кара) / Osânda (1976), (Румыния), июль
11. Встреча (Монголия), июнь
12. Гвоздики в целлофане / Nelken in Aspik (1976), (ГДР), октябрь
13. Гнездо саламандры / Cuibul salamandrelor (1976), (Румыния-Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
14. Горы гнева (Последний бой) / Boy posleden (1977), (Болгария), декабрь
15. Две матери (Вьетнам), сентябрь
16. Девочка из Ханоя / Em be ha noi (1975), (Вьетнам), август
17. До встречи, любимый (Вьетнам), январь
18. Добрый день, город / Dobrý den, mesto (1976), (Чехословакия), август
19. Доктор из провинции (Красные яблоки) / Mere rosii (1976), (Румыния), май
20. Долгое возвращение / Largo retorno (1975), (Испания), октябрь
21. Дом в полночь / Casa de la miezul noptii (1976), (Румыния), август
22. Другая / Inna (1976), (Польша), август
23. Дульские / Dulscy (1976), (Польша), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
24. Жандарм женится / Le gendarme se marie (1968), (Франция-Италия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
25. Жестокое лицо Нью-Йорка / Un camino (1973), (Италия-Мексика), ноябрь
26. Завтра развернемся, дорогая / Zítra to roztocíme, drahousku... (1976), (Чехословакия), декабрь
27. Замкнутый круг / Cercul magic (1975), (Румыния), январь
28. Знакомство по брачному объявлению (Беги за мной, чтобы я тебя поймала) / Cours après moi que je t'attrape ( (1976), (Франция), февраль
29. Золотые дукаты призрака (Призрак из Люблина) / Kísértet Lublón (1976), (Венгрия), июль
30. Игрушка / Le jouet (1976), (Франция), май
31. Из-за любви (Бангладеш), июнь
32. Икар / Ikarus (1975), (ГДР), январь
33. Кафр Касем / Kafr kasem (1975), (Сирия-Ливан), март
34. Конец ночи / Nishaant (1975), (Индия), март - (Ленфильм)
35. Красавцы и сумасброды / Szépek és bolondok (1976), (Венгрия), сентябрь
36. Крестьянское восстание 1573 года / Seljacka buna 1573 (1975), (Югославия), октябрь
37. Лжец / Al-Kaddab (1975), (Египет), март
38. Лотта в Веймаре / Lotte in Weimar (1974), (ГДР), май
39. Любовь с препятствиями / Dva dioptara dalekogledstvo (1976), (Болгария), март - (Ленфильм)
40. Любовь – это жизнь / Kabhi Kabhie - Love Is Life (1976), (Индия), февраль
41. Маречек, подайте мне ручку! / Marecku, podejte mi pero! (1976), (Чехословакия), июль
42. Мелья: хроника борьбы / Mella (1976), (Куба)
43. Мера вины (Дедушка и два малолетних преступника) / Bunicul si doi delincventi minori (1976), (Румыния), декабрь
44. Мститель / Barood (1976), (Индия), январь
45. На грани провала (Возвращение списанных) / Povratak otpisanih (1976), (Югославия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
46. На зов города (Сирена) / Al-Naddahah (1975), (Египет), сентябрь
47. Наконец-то мы понимаем друг друга / Konecne si rozumíme (1977), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
48. Наследие / Al-Irth (1975), (Алжир), апрель
49. Не уходи! / Ne si otivay! (1976), (Болгария), июль
50. Новобранцы идут на войну / Les bidasses s'en vont en guerre (1974), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), август - (Союзмультфильм)
51. Обагренная земля (Красная земля) / Crvena zemlja (1975), (Югославия), июль
52. Один на один / Mann gegen Mann (1976), (ГДР), февраль
53. Одноклассники (Монголия), май
54. Опасность / Zagrozenie (1976), (Польша), май
55. Осужденные души / Osadeni dushi (1975), (Болгария), февраль
56. Падшая Эмине / Yatik Emine (1974), (Турция), февраль
57. Пароль «Голубой лотос» / Jeevan Sangram (1974), (Индия), апрель
58. Пираты Тихого океана / "Deux ans de vacances" (1974), (Румыния-Бельгия-Франция-Швейцария-ФРГ), октябрь - (Горького)
59. Подставное лицо / The Front (1976), (США), сентябрь
60. Поезд в снегу / Vlak u snijegu (1976), (Югославия), август
61. Помню всегда (Воспоминание о двойняшке) / Spomen za bliznachkata (1976), (Болгария), сентябрь 
62. «Портниха» женится / Dva muzi hlásí príchod (1975), (Чехословакия), январь
63. Последний выстрел / La polizia accusa: il servizio segreto uccide (1975), (Италия), март - (Ленфильм)
64. Последний Флекснес / Den siste Fleksnes (1974), (Норвегия), февраль
65. Прозрение (Озарение) / Olsnienie (1976), (Польша), июль
66. Прокаженная / Tredowata (1976), (Польша), сентябрь 
67. Просчет лейтенанта Слейда (Картофельный Фриц) / Potato Fritz (1976), (ФРГ), июль - (Ленфильм)
68. Пятая печать / Az ötödik pecsét (1976), (Венгрия), апрель
69. Разница в полчаса (Анна, сестра Яны) / Anna, sestra Jany (1976), (Чехословакия), май
70. Рейс / Cursa (1975), (Румыния), апрель
71. Роберт плюс Тереза / Terezu bych kvuli zádné holce neopustil (1976), (Чехословакия), июнь
72. Роковая коляска (За мостом) / Dincolo de pod (1975), (Румыния), февраль - (Ленфильм)
73. Роман сорокалетнего / Motylem jestem, czyli romans czterdziestolatka (1976), (Польша), апрель
74. Русалочий хоровод / Samodivsko horo (1976), (Болгария), август
75. Рыцарь без доспехов (Оттокар улучшает мир) / Ottokar der Weltverbesserer (1977), (ГДР), декабрь
76. Свадьба каждую неделю / Jede Woche Hochzeitstag (1975) (TV), (ГДР), июль
77. Семейный портрет в интерьере / Gruppo di famiglia in un interno (1974), (Италия-Франция), июнь
78. Сиятельные трупы / Cadaveri eccellenti (1976), (Италия-Франция), май - (Мосфильм)
79. Скала королевы (Табуретка королевы) / A királylány zsámolya (1976), (Венгрия), август
80. Сладкое и горькое / Sladko i gorchivo (1975), (Болгария), январь
81. Следователь по прозвищу «Шериф» (Следователь Файяр по прозвищу «Шериф») / Le juge Fayard dit Le Shériff (1977), (Франция), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
82. Сложность чувств / Zawilosci uczuc (1975), (Польша), октябрь
83. Случай из жизни (Катина) / Katina (1976), (Болгария), июнь
84. События на руднике Марусиа / Actas de Marusia (1976), (Мексика), октябрь
85. Соль земли (Силы земли) / Allpakallpa (1974), (Перу), декабрь
86. Сторож пляжа в зимний сезон / Cuvar plaze u zimskom periodu (1976), (Югославия), январь
87. Страдания молодого Вертера / Die Leiden des jungen Werthers (1976), (ГДР), август
88. Счастье на поводке / Sreca na vrvici (1977), (Югославия), ноябрь
89. Съесть яблоко / Da izyadesh yabalkata (1976), (Болгария), май
90. Тайна племени Харабат / Al-mummia (1969), (Египет), июль
91. Танцовщица из Идзу / Izu no odoriko (1974), (Япония), январь
92. Тебя позовет моя флейта (Бангладеш), август
93. Торговцы смертью (Пока есть война, есть надежда) / Finché c'è guerra c'è speranza (1974), (Италия), декабрь
94. Тревога в дельте / Alarma în delta (1975), (Румыния), март
95. Убийство в Восточном экспрессе / Murder on the Orient Express (1974), (Великобритания), июнь - (Горького)
96. Филипп – малыш / Philipp, der Kleine (1976), (ГДР), март - (Ленфильм)
97. Хирурги / Hirourzi (1977), (Болгария), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
98. Хроника огненных лет / Chronique des années de braise (1975), (Алжир), ноябрь
99. Частный детектив (Наводчик) / L'alpagueur (1976), (Франция), август - (Ленфильм)
100. Черный город / A fekete város (1971) (TV), (Венгрия), май - (Ленфильм)
101. Честь гайдука / Pintea (1976), (Румыния), июнь
102. Четверо против кардинала / Les charlots en folie: À nous quatre Cardinal! (1974), (Франция), октябрь
103. Четыре дня до смерти / Cetiri dana do smrti (1976), (Югославия), февраль
104. Четыре мушкетера / Les quatre Charlots mousquetaires (1974), (Франция), сентябрь
105. Я вернусь к тебе / Boudour (1974), (Египет), январь


1979 год

1. Адиос, Мучачос! / Adios, muchachos (1978), (Болгария), ноябрь
2. «Американский» жених (Метель) / Mecava (1977), (Югославия), ноябрь
3. Бассейн / Baseynat (1977), (Болгария), октябрь
4. Беглец / Al-Harib (1974), (Египет), апрель
5. Блеф / Bluff storia di truffe e di imbroglioni (1976), (Италия), февраль
6. Брат и сестра / Ani imôto (1976), (Япония), март
7. Брюнет вечерней порой / Brunet wieczorowa pora (1976), (Польша), февраль
8. В интересах государства / La raison d'état (1978), (Франция-Италия), декабрь
9. В логове врага / Icheend N' (1973), (Монголия)
10. В пыли звезд / Im Staub der Sterne (1976), (ГДР-Румыния), апрель - (Ленфильм)
11. В эти предвесенние дни / W te dni przedwiosenne (1975), (Польша), июнь
12. Великий одиночка / Marele singuratic (1976), (Румыния), июль
13. Вива, Залата! / Viva Zalata (1976), (Египет), сентябрь
14. Викинги / The Vikings (1958), (США), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
15. Виноватый / Al kaateon (1975), (Сирия), июнь
16. Возвращение Робин Гуда (Робин и Мэриан) / Robin and Marian (1976), (США), март
17. Воробей / Al-asfour (1972), (Египет-Алжир), октябрь
18. Генрих VIII и его шесть жен / Henry VIII and His Six Wives (1972), (Великобритания), апрель
19. Горбун / Le bossu (1959), (Франция-Италия), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
20. Дело Горгоновой / Sprawa Gorgonowej (1977), (Польша), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
21. День для моей любви / Den pro mou lásku (1976), (Чехословакия), май
22. Доктор Мелузин / Dým bramborové nate (1977), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
23. Дорога в будущее (Ирак), ноябрь
24. Дорогой мечты (Ливан), декабрь
25. Жизнь в побегах / Zivot na uteku (1975), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
26. Забавные приключения Дика и Джейн / Fun with Dick and Jane (1977), (США), декабрь - (Горького)
27. Звездноглазый / A csillagszemü (1977), (Венгрия), июль
28. Испытание человека / Ningen no shômei (1977), (Япония-США), сентябрь
29. Капитан / Le capitan (1960), (Франция-Италия), март - (Мосфильм)
30. Капкан / The Trap (1966), (Великобритания-Канада), август - (Ленфильм)
31. Каскадеры / Stunts (1977), (США), июнь - (Союзмультфильм)
32. Клеопатра / Cleopatra (1963), (США-Великобритания-Швейцария) - (Мосфильм)
33. Королева пчел / Królowa pszczól (1977), (Польша), сентябрь
34. Король джунглей / Maa (1976), (Индия), декабрь
35. Кровавая свадьба / Noces de sang (1976), (Марокко), август
36. Кто ищет золотое дно / Kdo hledá zlaté dno (1974), (Чехословакия), январь
37. Купание жеребят / Plavení hríbat (1976), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
38. Лабиринт / Labirintus (1976), (Венгрия), ноябрь
39. Легенда о динозавре / Kyôryuu: Kaichô no densetsu (1977), (Япония), январь - (Мосфильм)
40. Леди Каролина Лэм / Lady Caroline Lamb (1972), (Великобритания-Италия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
41. Летняя история (Тэнасе Скатиу) / Tanase Scatiu (1976), (Румыния), ноябрь
42. «Магнолия» вновь расцвела (КНДР), апрель
43. Макс Хавелаар / Max Havelaar of de koffieveilingen der Nederlandsche handelsmaatschappij (1976), (Голландия-Индонезия), июль
44. Мальчик и океан / Storm Boy (1976), (Австралия), май
45. Месть и закон / Sholay (1975), (Индия), май
46. Миллионер / Milioner (1978), (Польша), июль
47. Молодецкие времена / Mazhki vremena (1977), (Болгария-Венгрия), май
48. Начало дня / Nachaloto na denya (1975), (Болгария), июль
49. Наш старик Йозеф / Nás dedek Josef (1977), (Чехословакия), декабрь
50. Наша семья / Bizim aile (1975), (Турция), август
51. Не за того меня приняли (КНДР), январь
52. Не упускай из виду! / La course à l'échalote (1975), (Франция-ФРГ), февраль
53. Невинный / L'innocente (1976), (Италия-Франция), октябрь
54. Немая папка / A néma dosszié (1978), (Венгрия), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
55. Неоконченная песня / Song Without End (1960), (США), апрель
56. Несчастный случай / Accident (1976), (Румыния), март
57. Ночи и дни / Noce i dnie (1975), (Польша), январь
58. Нужно убить эту любовь / Trzeba zabic te milosc (1972), (Польша), март
59. Облако над мотыльком / Leptirov oblak (1977), (Югославия), май
60. Общая вина / A közös bün (1978), (Венгрия), сентябрь
61. Один сребреник / Jeden stribrny (1976), (Чехословакия), апрель
62. Он хотел жить (Ф. как Фэрбенкс) / F... comme Fairbanks (1976), (Франция), январь
63. Операция у арсенала / Akcja pod Arsenalem (1978), (Польша), сентябрь
64. Опиум и дубинка / L'opium et le baton (1971), (Алжир), декабрь
65. Освобождение Праги / Osvobození Prahy (1976), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
66. Побег / Breakout (1975), (США), май - (Союзмультфильм)
67. Пора любви и надежд / Cas lásky a nadeje (1976), (Чехословакия), февраль
68. Посланцы / Les ambassadeurs (1977), (Тунис-Ливия-Франция), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
69. Последние дни лета / Ultimele zile ale verii (1976), (Румыния), октябрь
70. Последний поцелуй / Le dernier baiser (1977), (Франция-Бельгия), март
71. Приговоренный / Skazany (1976), (Польша), май
72. Приключение Чарльза Дарвина / The Darwin Adventure (1972), (Великобритания), октябрь
73. Принцип домино / The Domino Principle (1977), (США-Великобритания) - (Горького)
74. Разбойники поневоле / Wer reißt denn gleich vorm Teufel aus (1977), (ГДР), июль
75. Разъединенные / Rozdelení (1976), (Чехословакия), август
76. Роковой пикник / Einer muß die Leiche sein (1978), (ГДР), август
77. Рояль в воздухе / Zongora a levegöben (1976), (Венгрия), июнь
78. Самый лучший в мире / ajlepsze na swiecie (1976), (Польша), декабрь
79. Свет и тени молодости / Saraba natsuno hikariyo (1976), (Япония), октябрь
80. Свет на виселице / Das Licht auf dem Galgen (1976), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
81. Сигнальный выстрел (Тревожный сигнал) / Riasztólövés (1977), (Венгрия), март
82. Синьор Робинзон / Il signor Robinson, mostruosa storia d'amore e d'avventure (1976), (Италия), январь
83. Сиротка / Árvácska (1976), (Венгрия), декабрь
84. Случайность (Один на один) / Sam na sam (1977), (Польша), октябрь
85. Смерть негодяя / Mort d'un pourri (1977), (Франция), ноябрь
86. Снеговик для Африки / Ein Schneemann für Afrika (1977), (ГДР), ноябрь
87. Солнечный удар / Slanchev udar (1977), (Болгария), февраль
88. Сузи, милая Сузи / Suse, liebe Suse (1975), (ГДР), октябрь
89. Тайное братство / Die Moral der Banditen (1976), (ГДР), март
90. Только она / Solamente ella (1975), (Аргентина), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
91. Тоска по родине (Сандакан, публичный дом № 8) / Sandakan hachibanshokan bohkyo (1974), (Япония), ноябрь
92. Трагедия на стадионе (Операция «Стадион») / Akcija stadion (1977), (Югославия), июнь 
93. Три дня и три ночи / Trei zile si trei nopti (1976), (Румыния), июнь
94. 30 000! (Хор) / Chorus (1974), (Индия), январь
95. Трини / Trini (1976), (ГДР), январь
96. Человек в железной маске / The Man in the Iron Mask (1977) (TV), (Великобритания-США), июнь - (Ленфильм)
97. Черный алмаз / Fekete gyémántok (1976), (Венгрия), август - (Ленфильм)
98. Что, если поесть шпината? / Coz takhle dát si spenát (1977), (Чехословакия), октябрь
99. Чужое сердце / Hjerter er trumf (1976), (Дания), июль
100.Элвис! Элвис! / Elvis! Elvis! (1976), (Швеция), июль


1980 год

1. Адела еще не ужинала / Adéla jeste nevecerela (1978), (Чехословакия), июнь
2. Ахиллесова пята / Achillesferse (1978), (ГДР), июнь
3. Бедный Лука / Bedniyat Luka (1979), (Болгария), ноябрь
4. Бесконечные хлопоты (Любовная жизнь Будимира Трайковича) / Ljubavni zivot Budimira Trajkovica (1977), (Югославия), март - (Ленфильм)
5. Бессилие / Xala (1975), (Сенегал)
6. Брат палача / Des Henkers Bruder (1979), (ГДР), сентябрь
7. Бурный рейс (Вьетнам), май
8. В одной семье (КНДР), декабрь
9. В плену дворцовых интриг / Bandie (1978), (Индия), июль
10. В поисках музыки (Рояль) / Royalat (1979), (Болгария), август
11. В собственную защиту / En defensa propia (1977), (Мексика)
12. В тени твоих ресниц / Palkon Ki Chhaon Mein (1977), (Индия), сентябрь
13. Венгры / Magyarok (1978), (Венгрия), январь
14. Вестсайдская история / West Side Story (1961), (США), март - (Союзмультфильм)
15. 80 гусаров / 80 huszár (Nyolcvan huszar) (1978), (Венгрия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
16. Враг / Dushmun (1971), (Индия)
17. Все и никто / Wszyscy i nikt (1978), (Польша), апрель
18. Встреча в июле / Setkání v cervenci (1977), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
19. Вторая любовь / Zweite Liebe – ehrenamtlich (1977), (ГДР), январь
20. Выпрямись, Дельфина! / Ispravi se, Delfina (1977), (Югославия), январь
21. Выстрелы при лунном свете (Выстрелы при ясной луне) / Impuscaturi sub clar de luna (1977), (Румыния), август
22. Гарри и Уолтер следуют в Нью-Йорк / Harry and Walter Go to New York (1976), (США), апрель
23. Гибель мадам Леман / L'ordre et la sécurité du monde (1978), (Франция-США), август
24. Говорите, мне интересно! / Cause toujours... tu m'intéresses! (1979), (Франция), август
25. Год зайца / Jäniksen vuosi (1977), (Финляндия), ноябрь
26. Горизонтальный пейзаж / Pejzaz horyzontalny (1978), (Польша), сентябрь
27. Два незнакомца / Do Anjaane (1976), (Индия), март
28. Двери настежь / Dvere dokorán (1977), (Чехословакия), март
29. День рождения Матильды / Urodziny Matyldy (1975), (Польша), октябрь
30. Дневник отца / Sejnane (1974), (Тунис), март
31. Дождь и солнце (Черт бьет свою жену) / Veri az ördög a feleségét (1977), (Венгрия), ноябрь
32. Дождь идет / Llovizna (1978), (Мексика), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
33. Доктор Младен / Doktor Mladen (1975), (Югославия), май
34. Дора докладывает / Dóra jelenti (1978), (Венгрия), октябрь
35. Дорогая Марен / Kjære Maren (1976), (Норвегия), июль
36. Его настоящее имя (Установление личности) / Azonosítás (1976), (Венгрия), декабрь
37. Женщины без будущего / Nisa' Datat (1975), (Ливан), август - (Ленфильм)
38. Жестокая любовь / Krutá lúbost (1978), (Чехословакия), май
39. Завещание дона Рефухио / Mi caballo el cantador (1979), (Мексика), ноябрь
40. Завтра не наступит никогда / Tomorrow Never Comes (1978), (Великобритания-Канада), август - (Горького)
41. Загадочный граф / Das Verhör (1977) (TV), (ГДР), август
42. Западня для утки / Past na kachnu (1978), (Чехословакия), декабрь
43. Запоздалый восход / Le soleil se lève en retard (1977), (Канада), сентябрь
44. Застенчивый Омар / Omar Gatlato (1976), (Алжир), октябрь
45. Затянувшаяся расплата / Zanjeer (1973), (Индия), январь
46. Звезды в волосах, слезы в глазах / Zvezdi v kosite, salzi v ochite (1977), (Болгария) - (Ленфильм)
47. Идеалист / Idealist (1976), (Югославия), апрель
48. Из лучших побуждений / Press for Time (1966), (Великобритания), декабрь
49. Издержки воспитания (Тигр) / Tigar (1978), (Югославия), март
50. История любви и чести / Príbeh lásky a cti (1978), (Чехословакия) - (Ленфильм)
51. Йорг Ратгеб, художник / Jörg Ratgeb - Maler (1978), (ГДР), апрель
52. Как пробуждаются принцессы / Jak se budí princezny (1978), (Чехословакия-ГДР), ноябрь
53. Кананеа / Cananea (1978), (Мексика), апрель
54. Кандидат / El candidato (1978), (Колумбия), июнь
55. Козерог I / Capricorn One (1977), (США-Великобритания), август - (Мосфильм)
56. Конец недели / El puente (1977), (Испания), январь - (Ленфильм)
57. Короткое путешествие / Stopar (1979), (Чехословакия), июль
58. Котелок и нос картошкой / Keménykalap és krumpliorr (1978) (TV), (Венгрия), сентябрь
59. Красное вино / Cervené víno I-II (1977), (Чехословакия), октябрь
60. Красные галстуки / Rotschlipse (1978), (ГДР), май
61. Крик петуха / Chuy petela (1978), (Болгария), март - (Ленфильм)
62. Крыша / Pokriv (1978), (Болгария), февраль
63. Лакированные ботинки неизвестного солдата / Lachenite obuvki na neznayniya voin (1979), (Болгария), октябрь
64. Леопард на снегу / Leopard in the Snow (1978), (Великобритания-Канада), июнь - (Ленфильм)
65. Лето с ковбоем / Léto s kovbojem (1976), (Чехословакия), март
66. Львы салонов / Lvi salonu (1978), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
67. Любовь и бешенство / Ljubav i bijes (1978), (Югославия), июнь
68. Маленькая красивая деревня / Un si joli village... (1979), (Франция)
69. Маленький народ / Pueblo chico (1974), (Боливия)
70. Мама, я жив! / Mama, ich lebe (1977), (ГДР-СССР), декабрь
71. Мелодия Вивальди / Ljubica (1978), (Югославия)
72. Мост / Köprü (1975), (Турция), май - (Ленфильм)
73. Моя первая любовь (Вьетнам), август
74. На севере столицы (Вьетнам), июль
75. Народ-победитель / Vítezný lid (1977), (Чехословакия)
76. Нарушенная верность / Choo (Adulterer) (1972), (Таиланд), сентябрь
77. Нашлись / Regasirea (1977), (Румыния) - (Ленфильм)
78. Не высовываться! / Kihajolni veszélyes (1978), (Венгрия), март
79. Не крадите моего ребенка / Black Market Baby (1977) (TV), (США), июль - (Мосфильм)
80. Не покидай меня, Амира / Amirat Houbbi Ana (1974), (Египет) - (Ленфильм)
81. Невидимый прицел / "Das unsichtbare Visier" (ГДР), июнь - (Ленфильм)
/ Rätsel des Fjords (1975) 
/ Depot im Skagerrak (1975)
82. Неисправимая фантазерка / Ein Sonntagskind, das manchmal spinnt (1978), (ГДР)
83. Несравненная Сара / The Incredible Sarah (1976), (Великобритания), февраль
84. Неудачники / Smoliari (1978), (Чехословакия), июль
85. Нокаут / K.O. (1978), (Венгрия), февраль - (Ленфильм)
86. Обратный билет / Bilet powrotny (1979), (Польша), декабрь
87. Оккупация в 26 эпизодах / Okupacija u 26 slika (1978), (Югославия), ноябрь
88. Оставьте его, пусть боится / Jen ho nechte, at se bojí (1977), (Чехословакия), июнь
89. Отец-хозяин / Padre padrone (1977), (Италия), март
90. Охотник за беглецами / Rancheador (1975), (Куба), июнь
91. Памяти пригорода (Вьетнам), сентябрь
92. Пантелей / Panteley (1978), (Болгария), апрель
93. Пасьянс / Pasiáns (1977), (Чехословакия), август
94. Перед молчанием / Inainte de tacere (1978), (Румыния), сентябрь
95. Пиаф / Piaf (1974), (Франция), февраль
96. Питер и летающий автобус / Peter en de vliegende autobus (1976), (Голландия), май
97. Площадь Сан-Бабила, 20 часов / San Babila ore 20 un delitto inutile (1976), (Италия) - (Горького)
98. По закону чести / Trishul (1978), (Индия), май - (Ленфильм)
99. Под знаменем (флагом) восходящего солнца / Gunki hatameku motoni (1972), (Япония) 
100. Подставная жена / Amber (1978), (Пакистан), декабрь
101. Поместье Штернштайнхоф / Sternsteinhof (1976), (ФРГ), июнь
102. Попытка к примирению / Das Versteck (1978), (ГДР), октябрь
103. Посвящается Стелле / Dedicato a una stella (1976), (Италия-Япония), май - (Ленфильм)
104. Похороны сверчка / Pogrzeb swierszcza (1978), (Польша), август
105. Почти как дома / Olyan mint otthon (1978), (Венгрия)
106. Преступники / Al-moudhniboun (1976), (Египет), май
107. Прибыть до рассвета / Stici pre svitanja (1978), (Югославия), август
108. Продолжение войны / Longitud de guerra (1976), (Мексика), июнь
109. Пророк, золото и трансильванцы / Profetul, aurul si Ardelenii (1978), (Румыния), май
110. Прощай, моя малышка / Addio, piccola mia (1979), (ГДР), июль - (Ленфильм)
111. Пустыня Тартари / Il deserto dei Tartari (1976), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ), октябрь
112. Реванш / Revansa (1978), (Румыния), ноябрь
113. Розовые сны / Ruzové sny (1977), (Чехословакия), апрель
114. Рыжий / Roscovanul (1976), (Румыния), июнь
115. Самый лучший в мире Карлсон / Världens bästa Karlsson (1974), (Швеция), март
116. Свет / Dounia (1974), (Египет), июль - (Ленфильм)
117. Северино / Severino (1978), (ГДР), ноябрь
118. Седдо / Ceddo (1977), (Сенегал), апрель
119. Семейная жизнь / Zycie rodzinne (1971), (Польша), декабрь
120. Снова вместе / Din nou împreuna (1978), (Румыния), декабрь
121. Собаки в городе / Les chiens (1979), (Франция), октябрь
122. Соучастники / Vsichki i nikoy (1978), (Болгария), июль
123. Спасите «Конкорд» / Concorde Affaire '79 (1979), (Италия), октябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
124. Специальный выпуск / Editie speciala (1978), (Румыния), апрель
125. Среди заговорщиков / Ummisadul sogese (1979), (КНДР), июль
126. Среди коршунов / Unter Geiern (1964), (Югославия-Италия-ФРГ-Франция), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
127. Стойкие духом / El tariq (1969), (Алжир)
128. Тайна Бургундского двора (Чудо волков) / Le miracle des loups (1961), (Франция-Италия), май - (Ленфильм)
129. Тепло / Toplo (1978), (Болгария), сентябрь
130. Тогда я согласен, шеф!.. / 'Já to tedy beru, séfe...!' (1978), (Чехословакия), февраль
131. Тревожная заря (Вьетнам), апрель
132. Трудная роль / Bhumika: The Role (1977), (Индия), ноябрь
133. Туфелька и роза / The Slipper and the Rose: The Story of Cinderella (1976), (Великобритания), май
134. Убежище / Azyl (1978), (Польша), ноябрь
135. Удар током / Áramütés (1978), (Венгрия), август
136. Фактор риска / Die Flucht (1977/I), (ГДР), май
137. Фотография на память / Snimki za spomen (1979), (Болгария), декабрь
138. Хозяин / Swami (1977), (Индия), октябрь
139. Цветок кактуса / Cactus Flower (1969), (США), январь - (Мосфильм)
140. Час пик / Godzina szczytu (1974), (Польша), июль
141. Че Гевара / El 'Che' Guevara (1968), (Италия), февраль
142. Человек, которого нельзя забыть / Ichulsu omnym saram (1976), (КНДР)
143. Чудовище / L'animal (1977), (Франция), июнь
144. Чужой / Ajnabi (1975), (Пакистан), июнь
145. Чукиаго / Chuquiago (1976), (Боливия), май - (Ленфильм)
146. Экзамен / Imtihan (1974), (Индия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
147. Экипаж сошел на берег / Hiev up (1978), (ГДР), март - (Ленфильм)


1981 год 

1. АББА / ABBA: The Movie (1977), (Австралия-Швеция), август
2. Август без императора / Kôtei no inai hachigatsu (1978), (Япония), март
3. Баллада о дереве и розе / Písen o stromu a ruzi (1979), (Чехословакия), апрель
4. Барьер / Barierata (1979), (Болгария), апрель
5. Беги, я тебя люблю / Byagay... Obicham te (1979), (Болгария), март
6. Бездна / The Deep (1977), (США), июнь - (Мосфильм)
7. Беляночка и Розочка / Schneeweißchen und Rosenrot (1979), (ГДР), январь
8. Боевые друзья / Drugarcine (1979), (Югославия), август
9. Божественная Эмма / Bozská Ema (1979), (Чехословакия), октябрь
10. Бронтозавр / Brontosaurus (1980), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
11. В апреле 30 дней / Ein April hat 30 Tage (1978), (ГДР), январь - (Ленфильм)
12. В пути (По дороге) / Útközben (1979), (Венгрия-Польша), июнь
13. В 3-10 на Юму / 3:10 to Yuma (1957), (США), октябрь
14. Весельчаки не плачут / Lachtauben weinen nicht (1979), (ГДР), июль
15. Вечная сказка любви / Dharam Veer (1977), (Индия), апрель
16. Водонос мертв / Al-saqqa mat (1977), (Египет), октябрь
17. Вожди Атлантиды / Warlords of Atlantis (1978), (Великобритания), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
18. Возвращение блудного сына / Awdat al ibn al dal (1976), (Египет-Алжир), июль
19. Вольц (Вольц – жизнь и преображение немецкого анархиста) / Wolz - Leben und Verklärung eines deutschen Anarchisten (1974), (ГДР)
20. Где летают серебристые вороны / Dove volano i corvi d'argento (1977), (Италия), февраль
21. Глория / Gloria (1977), (Франция), октябрь
22. Год из одних понедельников / Godina ot ponedelnitzi (1977), (Болгария), февраль
23. Гонорар за предательство / La mazzetta (1978), (Италия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
24. Гонщик идет на риск / Jezdec formule risk (1973), (Чехословакия), март
25. Господарь Влад / Vlad Tepes (1979), (Румыния), июнь
26. День в парке культуры и отдыха (КНДР), октябрь
27. До последней капли крови / Do krwi ostatniej (1978), (Польша), сентябрь
28. Доказательств убийства нет / Für Mord kein Beweis (1979), (ГДР), апрель - (Мосфильм)
29. Доктор Поэнару / Doctorul Poenaru (1978), (Румыния), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
30. Долгая ночь / Dar emtedad shab (1978), (Иран), февраль
31. Дом / Kashtata (1979), (Болгария), сентябрь
32 Доставить живым или мертвым / Élve vagy halva (1980), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
33. Если ты обещал … / Wenn einer was versprochen hat (1976) (TV), (ГДР), октябрь
34. Жандарм и инопланетяне / Le gendarme et les extra-terrestres (1979), (Франция), март - (Мосфильм)
35. Желтый платочек счастья / Shiawase no kiiroi hankachi (1977), (Япония), январь
36. Жертва / Az áldozat (1980), (Венгрия), апрель
37. Заговор / The Adventure (1974), (Сирия), сентябрь
38. Игра в четыре руки / Le guignolo (1980), (Франция-Италия), август - (Союзмультфильм)
39. Избранник Великого духа / Cuchillo (1978), (Мексика), ноябрь
40. Кадди / Caddie (1976), (Австралия), май
41. Каникулы у озера / Dievca z jazera (1978), (Чехословакия), январь
42. Китайский синдром / The China Syndrome (1979), (США), сентябрь - (Горького)
43. Книга жизни / Kitaab (1977), (Индия), сентябрь
44. Когда запаздывает весна / "Kur pranvera vonohet" (1980), (Югославия), ноябрь
45. Красавица и чудовище / Panna a netvor (1978), (Чехословакия), июнь
46. Кровные узы (КНДР), июль
47. Кто есть кто / Flic ou voyou (1979), (Франция), январь
48. Кто же миллиардер? / Nea Marin miliardar (1981), (Румыния), июль
49. Кто украл Мартинку? / Brácha za vsechny penize (1975), (Чехословакия), май - (Мосфильм)
50. Кулаки в земле / Yumrutzi v prastta (1980), (Болгария), июль
51. Кусок хлеба / Roti (1974), (Индия), май - (Ленфильм)
52. Лифт на эшафот / Ascenseur pour l'échafaud (1958), (Франция), июль - (Ленфильм)
53. Любимый Раджа / Raja Jani (1972), (Индия), январь
54. Мартин и волшебник / Martijn en de magiër (1979), (Голландия), сентябрь
55. Мгновения в спичечной коробке / Migove v kibritena kutiyka (1979), (Болгария), октябрь
56. Между параллельными зеркалами / Intre oglinzi paralele (1978), (Румыния), апрель
57. Мокрые спины / Mojados (1979), (Мексика), апрель
58. На новую квартиру / Fogjuk meg es vigyetek! (1979), (Венгрия), февраль
59. На ровном месте / Ot nishto neshto (1979), (Болгария), август
60. Наваждение / Obsession (1976), (США), июль - (Мосфильм)
61. Наследство / Arven (1979), (Норвегия), октябрь
62. Наше небо (Вьетнам), май
63. Невеста для папы / Nicki (1979), (ГДР), декабрь
64. Незабываемый боевой товарищ (КНДР), июнь - (Ленфильм)
65. Ночные игры / Nachtspiele (1979), (ГДР), февраль
66. Операция «Автобус» / Actiunea Autobuzul (1978), (Румыния), февраль
67. Отель «Пацифик» (Заколдованные столики) / Zaklete rewiry (1975), (Польша-Чехословакия), январь - (Ленфильм)
68. Параграф 224 / Paragraf 224 (1980), (Чехословакия), декабрь
69. Перекрестки судьбы / Kobieta i kobieta (1980), (Польша), июль
70. Переполох в облаках / Poplach v oblacích (1978), (Чехословакия-ФРГ), сентябрь
71. Переход / The Passage (1979), (США), июнь - (Мосфильм)
72. По жизненному пути (КНДР), сентябрь
73. По следам беглеца / El perro (1976), (Испания), ноябрь
74. Пожар под палубой / Feuer unter Deck (1979), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
75. Поживем – увидим / Zivi bili pa vidjeli (1979), (Югославия), апрель
76. Полузащитник / Mijlocas la deschidere (1979), (Румыния), декабрь
77. Попытка / Koshish (1972), (Индия), август
78. Последние скачки / Poslednja trka (1979), (Югославия), май
79. Почти любовная история / Pochti lyubovna istoriya (1980), (Болгария-Венгрия), ноябрь
80. Праздник непослушания / Tótágas (1976), (Венгрия), ноябрь
81. Приключения рыжего Майкла / Mihail, cîine de circ (1979), (Румыния-ФРГ), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
82. Проделки мизантропа / Já uz budu hodný, dedecku! (1979), (Чехословакия), февраль
83. Пропавшее золото инков / Das verschollene Inka-Gold (1978) (TV), (ФРГ-Румыния-Франция), август
84. Прощальная мазурка / Bialy mazur (1979), (Польша), декабрь
85. Райгородские контрабандисты / Die Schmuggler von Rajgrod (1980), (ГДР), ноябрь
86. Рассказ о кокосовой деревне (Вьетнам), декабрь
87. Рассчитывайте на нас (Бошко Буха) / Bosko Buha (1978), (Югославия), июль
88. Роковое путешествие (Смерть на Ниле) / Death on the Nile (1978), (Великобритания), ноябрь - (Горького)
89. Семь дней в январе / Siete días de enero (1979), (Испания-Франция), октябрь
90. Семья Тэнасе (Гордость) / Mînia (1977), (Румыния), октябрь
91. Серебряная грива / Das Pferdemädchen (1979), (ГДР), июнь
92. Сказочно удачливые мужчины / Bajecni muzi s klikou (1978), (Чехословакия), январь
93. Союз племени ирокезов / Blauvogel (1979), (ГДР), март
94. Суровая равнина / Drsna planina (1980), (Чехословакия), август
95. Счастье на задворках / Glück im Hinterhaus (1980), (ГДР), август 
96. Счастье так близко / E atit de aproape fericirea (1977), (Румыния), март - (Ленфильм)
97. Тайна мотеля «Медовый месяц» (Плоть) / Fleisch (1979) (TV), (ФРГ), декабрь
98. Трава, растущая до неба / Égigérö fü (1979), (Венгрия), май
99. Три дня «Кондора» / Three Days of the Condor (1975), (США), декабрь - (Союзмультфильм)
100. Тридцать три несчастья / The Notorious Landlady (1962), (США), май
101. У каждого свой шанс / Une histoire simple (1978), (Франция-ФРГ), февраль
102. У моего брата хороший братишка / Muj brácha má prima bráchu (1975), (Чехословакия), июль
103. Удар головой / Coup de tête (1979), (Франция), апрель
104. Учитель / El brigadista (1977), (Куба), январь
105. Федора / Fedora (1978), (ФРГ-Франция), март - (Ленфильм)
106. Христос остановился в Эболи / Cristo si è fermato a Eboli (1979), (Италия-Франция), декабрь
107. Циклоп / Cyklopat (1976), (Болгария), июнь
108. Чей закон? / Kinek a törvénye? (1979), (Венгрия), февраль
109. Человек в реглане / Un om în loden (1979), (Румыния), май
110. Чудеса еще встречаются (случаются) / I miracoli accadono ancora (1974), (США-Италия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
111. Шанс / Szansa (1979), (Польша), ноябрь
112. Шахматисты / Shatranj Ke Khilari (1977), (Индия), июль
113. 6000 километров страха / 6000 km di paura (1978), (Италия-Кения), январь - (Ленфильм)
114. Эксперимент / Al-Tejruba (1977), (Ирак), август
115. Я боюсь / Io ho paura (1977), (Италия), июль - (Горького)


1982 год

1. Амаркорд / Amarcord (1973), (Италия-Франция), июнь
2. Анатомия заговора / Autopsie d'un complot (1978), (Алжир), август
3. Ангар 18 / Hangar 18 (1980), (США), март - (Ленфильм)
4. Арабские приключения / Arabian Adventure (1979), (Великобритания), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
5. Аста, мой ангелочек / Asta, mein Engelchen (1980), (ГДР), октябрь
6. Балт нашел друга (Монголия), август
7. Битва за Рим / Kampf um Rom I (1968), (ФРГ-Румыния-Италия), апрель
8. Боянский мастер / Boyanskiyat maystor (1981), (Болгария), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
9. Брак без обязательств / Vámmentes házasság (1980), (Венгрия-Финляндия), август
10. В старые добрые времена / Postriziny (1981), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
11. Великий ум / The Great Brain (1978), (США)
12. Вне закона / Alambrista! (1977), (США), апрель - (Горького)
13. Внебрачный сын / Main Tulsi Tere Aangan Ki (1978), (Индия), июль
14. Возвращение Аурелио / México Norte (1979), (Мексика), январь - (Ленфильм)
15. Временная работа / Rad na odredjeno vreme (1980), (Югославия), август
16. Все звезды / Tous vedettes (1980), (Франция), май
17. Все из-за близнецов (Монголия) - (Ленфильм)
18. Вторая жена / Örökség (1980), (Венгрия-Франция), февраль 
19. Выдра по имени Тарка / Tarka the Otter (1979), (Великобритания), май
20. Голова Санатрука / Al-ras (1976), (Ирак), июль
21. Горо (Япония), февраль 
22. Горькая соль земли / Ion: Blestemul pamîntului, blestemul iubirii (1979), (Румыния), март
23. Граница / The Border (1979), (Великобритания), август - (Ленфильм)
24. Грипп Кинг-Конг / "Das unsichtbare Visier" King-Kong-Grippe 1, 2 (1978), (ГДР), август
25. Девочка с синим ранцем / La niña de la mochila azul (1979), (Мексика), май
26. Доверие обязывает (Доверие) / Bizalom (1980), (Венгрия), январь
27. Дом с тяжелыми воротами (Невеста) / Die Verlobte (1980), (ГДР), апрель
28. Дорогой страданий и гнева / Drumul oaselor (1980), (Румыния), май - (Ленфильм)
29. Жена (Монголия), апрель
30. Жизнь взаймы (Бобби Дирфилд) / Bobby Deerfield (1977), (США), май - (Союзмультфильм)
31. Загадка древней книги / Avisa a Curro Jiménez (1978), (Испания), май
32. Закат солнца в полдень / Naplemente délben (1980), (Венгрия), март
33. Заложники не должны умереть / Salvo D'Acquisto (1974) (TV), (Италия), октябрь
34. Запах земли (Монголия), февраль - (Ленфильм) 
35. Записки врача / Zivá voda (1980), (Чехословакия), август
36. Зеркало треснуло / The Mirror Crack'd (1980), (Великобритания), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
37. Избавление / Mukti (1977/I), (Индия), сентябрь
38. Иллюзия / Ilyuzia (1980), (Болгария), январь
39. Инспектор-разиня / Inspecteur la Bavure (1980), (Франция), ноябрь
40. История Дон Фрезер / Dawn! (1979), (Австралия), март - (Ленфильм)
41. Йо-хо-хо / Yo ho ho (1981), (Болгария), декабрь
42. Как надуть адвоката / Jak napálit advokáta (1980), (Чехословакия), июль - (Горького)
43. Какая-то другая женщина / Neka druga zena (1981), (Югославия), ноябрь
44. Кинолюбитель / Amator (1979), (Польша), январь
45. Клятвы и обещания / Kasme Vaade (1978), (Индия), июнь
46. Когда мамы нет дома (Вьетнам), август
47. Крамер против Крамера / Kramer vs. Kramer (1979), (США), июнь - (Ленфильм)
48. Красная косынка / Selvi boylum, al yazmalim (1978), (Турция), апрель
49. Крыша над головой / Dach überm Kopf (1980), (ГДР), июнь
50. Кто приходит в полночь / Kdo prichází pred pulnocí (1979), (Чехословакия), март
51. Кто там поет / Ko to tamo peva (1980), (Югославия), апрель
52. Лесси / The Magic of Lassie (1978), (США), январь
53. Люби, люби, но не теряй головы / Ljubi, ljubi, al' glavu ne gubi (1981), (Югославия), декабрь
54. Любовь под вопросом / L'amour en question (1978), (Франция), апрель
55. Люди и нелюди / Uomini e no (1980), (Италия), сентябрь
56. Малуала / Maluala (1979), (Куба), май - (Ленфильм)
57. Мексиканец в Голливуде / Pepe (1960), (США-Мексика), февраль - (Ленфильм)
58. Меланхоличная малышка / Melancoly Baby (1979), (Франция-Бельгия-Швейцария), февраль 
59. Мефистофель / Mephisto (1981), (Венгрия-ФРГ-Австрия), октябрь
60. Милость к живым / Milost za zhivite (1981), (Болгария), май
61. Миражи удачи / Avanture Borivoja Surdilovica (1980), (Югославия), сентябрь
62. Мои дни с Вероникой / Mis días con Verónica (1980), (Аргентина), август
63. Найду тебя (Вьетнам), сентябрь
64. Начало большого пути (Монголия), июль
65. Наша короткая жизнь / Unser kurzes Leben (1981), (ГДР), ноябрь
66. Неделя отпуска / Une semaine de vacances (1980), (Франция), март
67. Неделя ошибок / Ten svetr si nesvlíkej (1981), (Чехословакия), декабрь
68. Недолгое солнце / Kratko slantze (1979), (Болгария), март
69. Незабываемая осень (Монголия), сентябрь
70. Неизбежная жертва / La part du feu (1978), (Франция), сентябрь
71. Нет повести печальнее … / Una leyenda de amor (1982), (Мексика), апрель - (Ленфильм)
72. Новый дом (КНДР), июнь
73. Огонек в джунглях (Вьетнам), январь
74. Опустошенное поле / Canh dong hoang (1979), (Вьетнам), октябрь
75. Оружие / L'arma (1978), (Италия-США), апрель
76. Осенняя соната / Höstsonaten (1978), (Швеция-Франция-ФРГ), апрель
77. Осужденные на одиночеств (Выжившие) / Los sobrevivientes (1979), (Куба), июнь
78. Отзвуки далекого прошлого / Lumina palida a durerii (1980), (Румыния), октябрь
79. Официант, получите! / Vrchní, prchni! (1980), (Чехословакия), июнь
80. Правосудие для всех / ...And Justice for All (1979), (США), сентябрь - (Горького)
81. Преступный репортаж / La mort en direct (1980), (Франция-ФРГ-Великобритания), июнь
82. Пришло время любить (Югославия), февраль 
/ Lude godine (1978)
/ Lude godine, II deo (1980)
83. Проба микрофона / Proba de microfon (1980), (Румыния), январь - (Ленфильм)
84. Проигрыш или победа? / Platz oder Sieg? (1981), (ГДР), ноябрь
85. Происшествие на турбазе / Cumpana (1979), (Румыния), февраль 
86. Прости, Аруна! / Manzil (1979), (Индия), ноябрь
87. Прощай, вчерашний день (Сирия), январь
88. Прощальная песня любви (Воробышек) / Minik Serce (1979), (Турция), ноябрь
89. Пятница – не выходной / Pátek není svátek (1980), (Чехословакия), январь - (Ленфильм)
90. Пять цветов радуги (Монголия), март
91. Рассвет длился всю ночь / Svítalo celou noc (1980), (Чехословакия), май
92. Репетиция оркестра / Prova d'orchestra (1978), (Италия-ФРГ), июль
93. Ритм-1934 / Rytmus 1934 (1980), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
94. Ритмы песен / Sargam (1979), (Индия), октябрь
95. С днем рождения, Мэрилин / Boldog születésnapot, Marilyn! (1981), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
96. Самозванцы поневоле / Chor Machaye Shor (1974), (Индия), февраль
97. Серьезные игры / Veszélyes játékok (1980), (Венгрия-ГДР), сентябрь
98. Сильнее страха / Silnejsí nez strach (1978), (Чехословакия), февраль
99. Сказка о добром молодце (Монголия), июнь
100. Скупой / L'avare (1980), (Франция), декабрь
101. Сладкая любовь моя / Habibeti-Ya Habba Atoot (1979), (Сирия), июнь
102. Слишком юная для любви / Saghirah ala al-houbb (1966), (Египет), май - (Ленфильм)
103. Смерть среди айсбергов / Orca (1977), (США),март - (Ленфильм)
104. Судьба Балинта Фабиана (Встреча Балинта Фабиана с богом) / Fábián Bálint találkozása Istennel (1980), (Венгрия), апрель 
105. Сыновья должны возвращаться домой / Sons for the Return Home (1979), (Новая Зеландия), декабрь
106. Тео против всех / Theo gegen den Rest der Welt (1980), (ФРГ), ноябрь 
107. Только вперед (Вьетнам), июль
108. Трансильванцы на Диком западе (Ребенок, нефть и трансильванцы) / Pruncul, petrolul si Ardelenii (1981), (Румыния), июль 
109. Тридцать девять ступенек / The Thirty Nine Steps (1978), (Великобритания), март - (Ленфильм)
110. Тристан и Изольда / Lovespell (1981), (США), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
111. Троих надо убрать / 3 hommes à abattre (1980), (Франция), август
112. Тройное сальто / Al treilea salt mortal (1980), (Румыния), август - (Ленфильм)
113. Трюкач / The Stunt Man (1980), (США), июль - (Мосфильм)
114. Тщетное путешествие Иоганна Себастьяна Баха к славе / Johann Sebastian Bachs vergebliche Reise in den Ruhm (1980), (ГДР-ФРГ), июль - (Ленфильм)
115. Тырновская царица / Tarnovskata tzaritza (1981), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
116. Тэсс / Tess (1979), (Франция-Великобритания), август
117. Тяжелая дыня / To vary... peponi (1977), (Греция), декабрь
118. Укол зонтиком / Le coup du parapluie (1980), (Франция), июль
119. Ураган / Hurricane (1979), (США), июнь - (Мосфильм)
120. Утренние звезды / Gwiazdy poranne (1980), (Польша-СССР-ГДР), июль
121. Хищник / Das Raubtier (1978), (ГДР), май
122. Человек на коленях / Un uomo in ginocchio (1978), (Италия), август
123. Черепки / Cserepek (1980), (Венгрия)
124. Что мое, то мое / Co je doma, to se pocítá, pánové ... (1980), (Чехословакия), апрель
125. Чудесная дубрава / Dumbrava minunata (1980), (Румыния), сентябрь
126. Шантаж / Santaj (1981), (Румыния), ноябрь - (Горького)
127. Эхо далеких гор / Haruka naru yama no yobigoe (1980), (Япония), март
128. Я заставлю вас любить жизнь / Je vous ferai aimer la vie (1979), (Франция), январь
129. Янку Жиану – сборщик налогов / Iancu Jianu, zapciul (1980), (Румыния), декабрь - (Ленфильм)


1983 год

1. Абдулла / Abdullah (1980), (Индия), май
2. Анджела едет дальше / Angela merge mai departe (1981), (Румыния), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
3. Ансамбль без названия / Orkestar bez ime (1982), (Болгария), апрель
4. Бежавшие из ада (Манаос) / Manaos (1980), (Мексика-Испания-Италия), июль 
5. Беспокойная семейка / A szeleburdi család (1981), (Венгрия), август
6. Бранденбургские изыскания / Märkische Forschungen (1982), (ГДР), июль - (Ленфильм)
7. Великий клоун / O Grande Palhaço (1980), (Бразилия), июнь
8. Врата юности / Seishun no mon (1981), (Япония), февраль
9. Временный рай / Ideiglenes paradicsom (1981), (Венгрия), май
10. Встреча в Атлантике / Spotkanie na Atlantyku (1980), (Польша), октябрь
11. Встреча держав / Sreshta na silite (1982), (Болгария), январь
12. Где-то в Европе / Valahol Európában (1947), (Венгрия), январь
13. Главный свидетель – компьютер / Calculatorul marturiseste (1982), (Румыния), июль
14. Год испытаний / Bürgschaft für ein Jahr (1981), (ГДР), февраль 
15. Гонщик «Серебряной мечты» / Silver Dream Racer (1980), (Великобритания), март - (Ленфильм)
16. Далекое небо / Daleko nebo (1982), (Югославия), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
17. Джонни Чикано / Johnny Chicano (1981), (Мексика), май
18. Дива / Diva (1981), (Франция), февраль
19. Долгий путь в школу / Der lange Ritt zur Schule (1982), (ГДР), июнь
20. Дом для нежных душ / Dom za nezhni dushi (1981), (Болгария), апрель
21. Дорогая Умрао / Umrao Jaan (1981), (Индия), сентябрь
22. Друзья на вечер / Priyateli za vecherya (1981), (Болгария), август - (Ленфильм)
23. Дьявольское оружие / Dyavolskoto orazhie (1982), (Болгария), ноябрь
24. Если бы Земля не была круглой / Wäre die Erde nicht rund... (1981), (ГДР), апрель
25. Если ты есть … / Ako te ima (1983), (Болгария)
26. Желтая роза / Trandafirul galben (1982), (Румыния), декабрь
27. Жертва коррупции / Une sale affaire (1981), (Франция), февраль
28. Живу я жизнью не одной / Az ne zhiveya edin zhivot (1981), (Болгария), июль
29. Жизнь начинается снова / Ana si hotul (1981), (Румыния), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
30. За дело берется бабушка / Alo, aterizeaza strabunica! (1981), (Румыния), апрель
31. Загадка колонии беглецов / Die Kolonie (1981), (ГДР), апрель - (Ленфильм)
32. Закон любви (Банович Страхиня) / Banovic Strahinja (1983), (Югославия-ФРГ), март
33. Замужество Марии Браун / Die Ehe der Maria Braun (1979), (ФРГ), январь
34. Записки молодого варшавянина / Urodziny mlodego warszawiaka (1980), (Польша), июнь - (Ленфильм)
35. Знахарь / Znachor (1982), (Польша), декабрь
36. И настанет утро (Удар) / Udarat (1981), (Болгария)
37. Импульсы чувств (Голоса) / Glosy (1982), (Польша), ноябрь
38. К сокровищам авиакатастрофы / Race for the Yankee Zephyr (1981), (США-Австралия-Новая Зеландия), апрель - (Мосфильм)
39. Километры риска (Асфальт) / Asphalte (1981), (Франция), январь - (Ленфильм)
40. Клякса на сказке / Kanka do pohádky (1981), (Чехословакия), январь
41. Коллизия / "Polizeiruf 110" Kollision (1977), (ГДР), май
42. Комиссар полиции и Малыш / Duelul (1981), (Румыния), апрель 
43. Конечная остановка / Konecná stanice (1981), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
44. Краб и Иоанна / Krab i Joanna (1982), (Польша), май
45. Красиво уйти / Going in Style (1979), (США), май - (Ленфильм)
46. Крик раненого / Aakrosh (1980), (Индия), декабрь
47. Кто убил Рашель К. / El extraño caso de Rachel K (1973), (Куба), март - (Ленфильм)
48. Маленькие звезды / Nhung ngoi sao nho (Вьетнам), июнь
49. Между нами, мальчиками / Mezi námi kluky (1981), (Чехословакия), декабрь
50. Мираж / Fata Morgana (1981), (Румыния), январь
51. Можно мне называть тебя Петрушкой? / Darf ich Petruschka zu dir sagen? (1981), (ГДР), февраль - (Ленфильм)
52. Мой американский дядюшка / Mon oncle d'Amérique (1980), (Франция), август - (Ленфильм)
53. Мужское дело / Une affaire d'hommes (1981), (Франция), декабрь
54. Невезучие / La chèvre (1981), (Франция-Мексика), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
55. Недолгая дружба / Als Unku Edes Freundin war (1981), (ГДР), март
56. Ночные всадники / Nocní jazdci (1981), (Чехословакия)
57. Нури / Noorie (1979), (Индия), апрель
58. Объявлен вне закона (Гайдук) / Hajduk (1980), (Югославия), август
59. Оливер Твист / Oliver Twist (1982/I) (TV), (США-Великобритания), ноябрь
60. Олимпиада-40 / Olimpiada 40 (1980), (Польша), март
61. Он начинает сердиться / La moutarde me monte au nez (1974), (Франция), май
62. Опасный эксперимент / A transzport (1981), (Венгрия), июнь 
63. Орел или решка / Pile ou face (1980), (Франция), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
64. Осиное гнездо / Le guépiot (1981), (Франция-Канада), май
65. Охотник / Skip Tracer (1977), (Канада), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
66. Парашурам / Parashuram (1978), (Индия), апрель
67. По ту сторону моста / Del otro lado del puente (1980), (Мексика), июнь - (Ленфильм)
68. Пограничники / Guardafronteras (1980), (Куба), январь
69. Поезд на Кралево / Kraljevski voz (1981), (Югославия), ноябрь
70. Пожары и пепелища / Pozáry a spáleniste (1980), (Чехословакия), март
71. Пой, ковбой, пой / Sing, Cowboy, Sing (1981), (ГДР), январь
72. Полковник Делмиро Гувейя / Coronel Delmiro Gouveia (1978), (Бразилия)
73. Помощник / Pomocnik (1983), (Чехословакия-Венгрия), ноябрь
74. Портрет замужней женщины / Retrato de una mujer casada (1982), (Мексика), август
75. Последние цветы художника (Штефан Лукиан) / Stefan Luchian (1981), (Румыния), июнь
76. Последняя надежда (Вьетнам)
77. Похищение по-американски / The Fantastic Seven (1979) (TV), (США), февраль - (Мосфильм)
78. Предприимчивая Эва (В сущности, мы нормальные) / V podstate jsme normální (1981) , (Чехословакия), август
79. Предупреждение / Die Mahnung (1982), (Болгария-ГДР-СССР-Венгрия), апрель
80. Призрачное счастье / Baseraa (1981), (Индия), июль
81. Саламандра / The Salamander (1981), (США-Италия-Великобритания), июнь - (Горького)
82. Сезон мира в Париже / Sezona mira u Parizu (1981), (Югославия-Франция), февраль
83. Секрет бродячего цирка / Circus maximus (1980), (Венгрия-ФРГ), февраль
84. Сказание о Чхун Хян (КНДР), февраль
85. Следствие с риском для жизни / L'avvertimento (1980), (Италия), апрель
86. Собака в ящике / Kuche v chekmedzhe (1982), (Болгария), сентябрь
87. Соната для рыжей девчонки / Sonáta pro zrzku (1980), (Чехословакия), февраль
88. Старые фотографии / Bikaya suar (1981), (Сирия)
89. Стены / Al-asuar (1979), (Ирак), февраль
90. Супруги / O Casal (1975), (Бразилия), март - (Ленфильм)
91. Счастливая покупка / Zlatá slepice (1980), (Чехословакия), апрель
92. Тайна карпатского замка / Tajemství hradu v Karpatech (1981), (Чехословакия), июль - (Довженко)
93. Такой лжец / Jhoota Kahin Ka (1979), (Индия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
94. Твоя любовь / Hum Tere Ashiq Hain (1979), (Индия), январь
95. Тень воина (Кагемуша) / Kagemusha (1980), (Япония), апрель
96. Три неотправленных письма / Haitatsu sarenai santsu no tegami (1979), (Япония), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
97. Трудное счастье (КНДР), март
98. Тысяча миллиардов долларов / Mille milliards de dollars (1982), (Франция), октябрь
99. Удачное приземление / Oben geblieben ist noch keiner (1980), (ГДР), май
100. Укрощение строптивого / Il bisbetico domato (1980), (Италия), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
101. Фантоцци против всех / Fantozzi contro tutti (1980), (Италия), август - (Горького)
102. Фонтамара / Fontamara (1977), (Италия), июль
103. Хан Аспарух / Aszparuh (1981), (Болгария), март
104. Хочу жить / Hocu zivjeti (1982), (Югославия), май
105. Цена искушения / Berlin kaputt (1981), (Югославия), январь
106. Цена победы / C'era una volta la legge (Speed Cross) (1980), (Италия), сентябрь
107. Черная мантия для убийцы / Une robe noire pour un tueur (1981), (Франция), март
108. Чествование / Tribute (1980), (Канада), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
109. Честь семьи / Aile serefi (1976), (Турция), январь
110. Швед, пропавший без вести / A svéd, akinek nyoma veszett (Der Mann, der sich in Luft auflöste) (1980), (Венгрия-ФРГ-Швеция), май - (Ленфильм)
111. Экипаж для Сингапура / Un echipaj pentru Singapore (1981), (Румыния), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
112. Эта минута, этот миг / Ta chvíle, ten okamzik (1981), (Чехословакия), май
113. Этот грустный веселый цирк / Saltimbancii (1982), (Румыния), июнь
114. Я и весь класс / Ich - Dann eine Weile nichts (1979) (TV), (ГДР), октябрь
115. Языческая мадонна / A pogány madonna (1980), (Венгрия), март - (Ленфильм)
116. Янку Жиану – гайдук / Iancu Jianu, haiducul (1981), (Румыния), февраль - (Ленфильм)


1984 год

1. Акробат на Северном полюсе / Un saltimbanc la Polul Nord (1982), (Румыния), март
2. Актриса и трансильванцы / Artista, dolarii si Ardelenii (1979), (Румыния), июль
3. Алиби будет обеспечено (Засада) / "Polizeiruf 110" Der Hinterhalt (1980), (ГДР), август
4. Амок / Amok (1982), (Марокко-Гвинея-Сенегал), май
5. Без злого умысла / Absence of Malice (1981), (США), июнь - (Горького)
6. Без паники, майор Кардош! / Csak semmi pánik... (1982), (Венгрия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
7. Братья-враги / Al-Ikhwah Al-Adam (1974), (Египет), февраль
8. Бухарестский паспорт / Buletin de Bucuresti (1982), (Румыния), май
9. В зоне вихрей (Вьетнам), декабрь 
10. В каменных джунглях Сан-Паулу / O Homem que Virou Suco (1981), (Бразилия), апрель
11. Вдова Монтьель / La viuda de Montiel (1979), (Мексика-Колумбия-Венесуэлла-Куба), февраль
12. Вердикт / The Verdict (1982), (США), август - (Ленфильм)
13. Ветер в кармане / Vítr v kapse (1982), (Чехословакия), декабрь
14. Владыка судьбы / Muqaddar Ka Sikandar (1978), (Индия), май
15. Вода…вода / Thaneer Thaneer (1981), (Индия), январь - (Ленфильм)
16. Вождь Белое перо / Der Scout (1983), (ГДР-Монголия), ноябрь
17. Возвращение Мартина Герра / Le retour de Martin Guerre (1982), (Франция), апрель
18. Воздушные ворота (Вьетнам), февраль
19. Волшебник Лала / Tündér Lala (1981), (Венгрия), сентябрь
20. Восстание / La insurrección (1980), (Коста-Рика-ФРГ), июнь - (Ленфильм)
21. Вынужденное алиби / Krtiny (1981), (Чехословакия), март - (Ленфильм)
22. Выстрелы за деревней / Spiewy po rosie (1982), (Польша), март
23. Гарри Купер, который на небесах / Gary Cooper, que estás en los cielos (1980), (Испания), май
24. Где ты живешь? / Kade zhiveesh? (1983), (Болгария), сентябрь
25. 24 часа лил дождь / 24 chasa dazhd (1982), (Болгария), март
26. Две половинки сердца / Dvije polovine srca (1982), (Югославия), февраль
27. Дезертир (Циклоп) / Kiklop (1982), (Югославия), апрель
28. Дело вновь завязывается (КНДР), ноябрь - (Довженко, озвучен)
29. Дети без матери / Bin Maa Ke Bachche (1980), (Индия), ноябрь
30. Джентльмен из Эпсома / Le gentleman d'Epsom (1962), (Франция-Италия), июль
31. Если изменит удача / Invingatorul (1981), (Румыния), июнь
32. Жизнь продолжается (Вьетнам), сентябрь
33. Жизнь так коротка / Zara Si Zindagi (1983), (Индия), август
34. За одну тройку / Za edna troyka (1983), (Болгария), август
35. Забвению не подлежит (Награда) / Belønningen (1980), (Норвегия) - (Ленфильм)
36. Зашумят леса (КНДР), сентябрь
37. Идем дальше / Idemo dalje (1982), (Югославия), март
38. История Биргит Хаас / Il faut tuer Birgit Haas (1981), (Франция-ФРГ), сентябрь
39. Каждую среду / Minden szerdán (1979), (Венгрия), июнь
40. Капитан и его невеста (Вьетнам), июнь
41. Кто любит и бросает / Cine iubeste si lasa (1982), (Румыния), январь
42. Лгунья / Klamczucha (1982), (Польша), июнь
43. Легенда о дикой природе / Legend of the Wild (1981), (США), март
44. Лопушок / Pianke (1983) (TV), (ГДР), июль 
45. Лукаш / Lukás (1982), (Чехословакия), июль
46. Любовный недуг / Prem Rog (1982), (Индия), декабрь
47. Любовь всего дороже / Mult mai de pret e iubirea (1982), (Румыния), август
48. Маленькая банда / La petite bande (1983), (Франция), ноябрь
49. Маленькая Ида / Liten Ida (1981), (Норвегия-Швеция) - (Ленфильм)
50. Маленький большой хоккеист / Malý velký hokejista (1982), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
51. Медвежье око / Ochi de urs (1983), (Румыния), июль
52. Мертвые бросают тень / Umarli rzucaja cien (1979), (Польша), апрель
53. Мещанин во дворянстве / Le bourgeois gentilhomme (1982), (Франция), июнь
54. Мой временный папа / Moj tata na odredjeno vreme (1982), (Югославия), ноябрь
55. Моргун Чико / Mrkácek Ciko (1982), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
56. Мутная река / Doro no kawa (1981), (Япония), апрель
57. На асфальте коней пасла / Pásla kone na betóne (1982), (Чехословакия), август
58. На западном фронте без перемен / "Hallmark Hall of Fame" All Quiet on the Western Front (1979), (США-Великобритания), июль
59. Не могу жить без музыки / Nem élhetek muzsikaszó nélkül (1978), (Венгрия), октябрь
60. Необдуманный шаг / Masoom (1983), (Индия), октябрь
61. Непокорная Дао (Вьетнам), апрель
62. Несостоявшийся репортаж / One Man (1977), (Канада), октябрь
63. Новые приключения «Желтой розы» / Misterele Bucurestilor (1983), (Румыния-ФРГ), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
64. Огонь в море / Fuego en el mar (1981), (Мексика), май
65. Операция начнется после полудня / Olsen-banden overgiver sig aldrig (1979), (Дания), апрель - (Ленфильм)
66. Останься, Катрин / Das Mädchen und der Junge (1982) (TV), (ГДР), август - (Ленфильм)
67. Остаюсь с тобой / Raman cu tine (1982), (Румыния), апрель - (Ленфильм)
68. Отверженные / Les misérables (1982), (Франция-ФРГ), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
69. Память о «Белой розе» / Die weiße Rose (1982), (ФРГ), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
70. Перевал Номуги / Ah! Nomugi toge (1979), (Япония)
71. По дороге жизни / Na Estrada da Vida (1980), (Бразилия), март - (Ленфильм)
72. Победа Хосе Ариаса (Красная пыль) / Polvo rojo (1982), (Куба), июль - (Ленфильм)
73. Последний поезд / Poslední vlak (1982), (Чехословакия), апрель
74. Преждевременное лето / Predcasné leto (1983), (Чехословакия), июнь
75. Принц за семью морями / Der Prinz hinter den sieben Meeren (1982), (ГДР), январь
76. Принц и нищий / Crossed Swords (1977), (США-Великобритания), май - (Ленфильм)
77. Провинциалка / La provinciale (1981), (Франция-Швейцария), февраль - (Горького)
78. Проделки Скапена / Les fourberies de Scapin (1981), (Франция), март
79. Происшествие на тихой улице / Pohishteniye v zhalto (1981), (Болгария), июнь
80. Простите, вы смотрите футбол? / Verzeihung, sehen Sie Fußball? (1983), (ГДР), октябрь
81. Протяни мне руку / Rohanj velem! (1982), (Венгрия), февраль
82. Прошлое было ошибкой / Tormento (1974), (Испания), апрель - (Ленфильм)
83. Равновесие / Ravnovesie (1983), (Болгария), октябрь
84. Развод так развод / Kdyz rozvod, tak rozvod (1982), (Чехословакия), октябрь
85. Разыскивается Сабина / Sabine Kleist, sieben Jahre (1982), (ГДР), октябрь
86. Рапортует Соня / Sonjas Rapport (1982), (ГДР), май
87. С тобой меня радует мир / S tebou me baví svet (1982), (Чехословакия), май
88. Самозащита / W obronie wlasnej (1982), (Польша)
89. Связь не прервана (Вьетнам), январь
90. Сесилия / Cecilia (1982/I), (Куба-Испания), май
91. Собака Баскервилей / The Hound of the Baskervilles (1983) (TV), (Великобритания), июль - (Ленфильм)
92. Созданы друг для друга / Ek Duuje Ke Liye (1981), (Индия), март
93. Спасибо, капитан (КНДР), сентябрь
94. Спящие собаки / Sleeping Dogs (1977), (Новая Зеландия), январь
95. Строго по приказу / Wyrok smierci (1980), (Польша), январь
96. Танцор диско / Disco Dancer (1983), (Индия), июнь
97. Твой неизвестный брат / Dein unbekannter Bruder (1982), (ГДР), февраль
98. Третий принц / Tretí princ (1982), (Чехословакия), февраль
99. Тутси (Милашка) / Tootsie (1982), (США), март - (Мосфильм)
100. Умеющие молчать / Bezubaan (1981), (Индия), сентябрь
101. Фрэнсис / Frances (1982), (США), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
102. Цена риска / Le prix du danger (1983), (Франция-Югославия), октябрь
103. Час дочерей / Die Stunde der Töchter (1981), (ГДР), декабрь
104. Человек с «Кап-Аркона» / Der Mann von der Cap Arcona (1982) (TV), (ГДР), март
105. Шабана / Shabana (1976), (Пакистан), июль - (Ленфильм)
106. Шарль и Люси / Charles et Lucie (1979), (Франция), январь - (Ленфильм)
107. Шкура животного (Любовь и предательство) / Amor e Traição (1979), (Бразилия), январь
108. Я вышла замуж за тень / J'ai épousé une ombre (1983), (Франция), август


1985 год

1. Амада / Amada (1983), (Куба), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
2. Анжелика в гневе (Великолепная Анжелика) / Merveilleuse Angélique (1965), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), октябрь
3. Африканец / L'africain (1983), (Франция) - (Ленфильм)
4. Банзай / Banzaï (1983), (Франция), март
5. Барышня и ее мужская компания / Za gospozhitzata i neynata mazhka kompaniya (1983), (Болгария), апрель
6. Бедный Джонни и Арника / Szegény Dzsoni és Árnika (1983), (Венгрия) - (Ленфильм)
7. Босой мальчик (КНДР), сентябрь
8. Была война в моем детстве / Kodomo no koro senso ga atta (1981), (Япония), апрель
9. В ветвях черешни / Gore na chereshata (1984), (Болгария), октябрь
10. Ва-банк / Vabank (1981), (Польша), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
11. Вверх ногами / Do góry nogami (1983), (Польша), август
12. Великан / Az óriás (1984), (Венгрия), декабрь
13. Вибрация / Vibratzii (1984), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
14. Всемогущий / Vidhaata (1982), (Индия), июнь
15. Героическая пастораль / Pastorale heroica (1983), (Польша), февраль - (Ленфильм)
16. Гнездо / El nido (1980), (Испания-Аргентина), февраль - (Ленфильм)
17. Далекие шатры / "The Far Pavilions" (1984), (Великобритания-США), июль
18. Девочка с морской раковиной / Dívka s muslí (1980), (Чехословакия), июнь 
19. Демоны в саду / Demonios en el jardín (1982), (Испания), ноябрь
20. Деревня Ву Дай в те дни / Lang yu dai ngay ay (Вьетнам)
21. Десятый брат / Deseti brat (1982), (Югославия) - (Ленфильм)
22. Для тебя, Анка / De dragul tau, Anca! (1983), (Румыния), май
23. Доктор Фаустус / Doktor Faustus (1982), (ФРГ), октябрь
24. Если мы найдем друг друга / Jesli sie odnajdziemy (1983), (Польша), март
25. Жестокий ринг (Ринг) / Ringul (1985), (Румыния), сентябрь - (Горького)
26. За околицей дракон / Za humny je drak (1983), (Чехословакия)
27. Завещание приговоренного / Chokh (1983), (Индия)
28. Зима наших надежд / Winter of Our Dreams (1981), (Австралия), сентябрь
29. Знаки зодиака / Znaki Zodiaku (1978), (Польша) - (Ленфильм)
30. Золотой тюлень / The Golden Seal (1983), (США), октябрь
31. Кармен / Carmen (1983/I), (Испания), июнь
32. Конвой / Convoy (1978), (США-Великобритания), ноябрь - (Горького)
33. Константин философ / Konstantin filosof (1983), (Болгария), март
34. Кот идет по следу / Tretí skoba pro kocoura (1984), (Чехословакия), октябрь
35. Кружевница / La dentellière (1977), (Франция-Швейцария-ФРГ), январь
36. Кто и как? / Kaun? Kaise? (1983), (Индия), ноябрь
37. Лавина / Lavina (1982), (Болгария), июль
38. Лебедь зимой / O lebada, iarna (1983), (Румыния), июль - (Ленфильм)
39. Манганинния / Manganinnie (1980), (Австралия), июль
40. Между истиной и ложью (Дело 205/1913) / Delo 205/1913 (1984), (Болгария), январь
41. Мертвые учат живых / Mrtvi ucia zivych (1983), (Чехословакия), август
42. Мориц из афишной тумбы / Moritz in der Litfaßsäule (1983), (ГДР), март
43. На площади Гарибальди / Alla en la plaza Garibaldi (1981), (Мексика), ноябрь
44. Не упусти шанс, инспектор! / Bon shans, inspektore! (1983), (Болгария), август
45. Неукротимая маркиза (Неукротимая Анжелика) / Indomptable Angélique (1967), (Франция-ФРГ-Италия), декабрь
46. Новые амазонки (Сексмиссия) / Seksmisja (1984), (Польша) - (Ленфильм), сентябрь
47. Одна ошибка / Ek Hi Bhool (1981), (Индия), январь - (Ленфильм)
48. Она и он (Любовники) / Szeretök (1984), (Венгрия), ноябрь
49. Остров Вольми / Walmido (1982), (КНДР), декабрь
50. Парень из парка аттракционов / Einer vom Rummel (1983), (ГДР), октябрь
51. Повесть о двух городах / A Tale of Two Cities (1958), (Великобритания), январь
52. Под домашним арестом / En résidence surveillée (1981), (Сенегал)
53. Под ногами небо / Pod nohama nebe (1983), (Чехословакия), декабрь
54. Поединок с тайной полицией / Sa mori ranit din dragoste de viata (1983), (Румыния), май
55. Поэт и дьявол / Poetat i dyavolat (1984), (Болгария), ноябрь
56. Право удочерения / Antrag auf Adoption (1983) (TV) (ГДР), май
57. Приключения с большим автомобилем / Einfach Blumen aufs Dach (1979), (ГДР), январь
58. Самраат (Золото из бездны) / Samraat (1982), (Индия), май
59. Сбор винограда / Vinobraní (1982), (Чехословакия)
60. Секрет фирмы / Secretul lui Bachus (1984), (Румыния), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
61. Сельские Ромео и Джульетта / Romeo und Julia auf dem Dorfe (1984), (ГДР), июль
62. Семья Лесневских / "Rodzina Lesniewskich" (1978), (Польша), февраль
63. Сказка об отважном кузнеце / O statecném kovári (1983), (Чехословакия), июль - (Ленфильм)
64. Слишком жарко для мая / Prea cald pentru luna mai (1983), (Румыния), декабрь
65. Сокровища древнего храма / Taqdeer (1983), (Индия), сентябрь
66. Спустя много лет (КНДР), октябрь
67. Сто дней в Палермо / Cento giorni a Palermo (1984), (Италия-Франция), октябрь
68. Страницы необычной жизни (Огненная голова) / Tulipää (1980), (Финляндия), декабрь
69. Строй / Parades (1972), (США), декабрь
70. Ступени супружеской жизни / Climats (1962), (Франция), ноябрь
71. Счастье по случаю / Bonheur d'occasion (1983), (Канада), август - (Ленфильм)
72. Тайна острова чудовищ / Misterio en la isla de los monstruos (1981), (Испания-США), май
73. Травиата / La traviata (1982), (Италия), май
74. Третья сторона монеты / Tretoto litze (1983), (Болгария), февраль - (Ленфильм)
75. Три брата / Khud-Daar (1982), (Индия), февраль
76. Три золотых волоска / Plavcík a Vratko (1982), (Чехословакия)
77. Три операции «Роза» (Вьетнам), март
78. Трое из одного города / Zielone lata (1980), (Польша), декабрь
79. Удар хищной птицы / Lovind o pasare de prada (1984), (Румыния), август
80. Хатан-Батор / Khatan-Bator (1981), (Монголия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
81. Холодные джунгли (Вьетнам)
82. Черный коршун / Kara Doğan (1972) (Турция), март
83. Шакти / Shakti (1982), (Индия), март
84. Я знаю, что ты знаешь, что я знаю … / Io so che tu sai che io so (1982), (Италия), апрель - (Горького)
85. Яблоки моего детства (Мох на асфальте) / Mahovina na asfaltu (1983), (Югославия), март


1986 год

1. Адский поезд / Train d'enfer (1985), (Франция), март
2. Альсино и Кондор / Alsino y el cóndor (1982), (Никарагуа-Куба-Мексика-Коста-Рика), февраль
3. Атомный храм / Atomová katedrála (1984), (Чехословакия)
4. Бал / Le bal (1983), (Италия-Франция-Алжир), март
5. Бал сказок / Boszorkányszombat (1984), (Венгрия), январь
6. Банкир Маргайя / Banker Margayya (1983), (Индия), март
7. Бесконечная история / Die unendliche Geschichte (1984), (ФРГ-США), сентябрь
8. Бронзовый ключ / Bronzoviyat klyuch (1984), (Болгария), июнь
9. Веселенькое воскресенье / Vivement dimanche! (1983), (Франция), январь
10. Весенняя симфония / Frühlingssinfonie (1983), (ФРГ), январь
11. Взрыв будет в пять / Výbuch bude v pet (1984), (Чехословакия), май
12. Возвращение из ада / Intoarcerea din iad (1983), (Румыния), апрель
13. Воскресенье за городом / Un dimanche à la campagne (1984), (Франция)
14. Восстание в Тимоке / Timocka buna (1983), (Югославия)
15. Вспышка / Flashpoint (1984), (США), август
16. Встреча / Intîlnirea (1982), (Румыния), декабрь
17. Галакс / Galax, omul papuse (1984), (Румыния), август
18. Гибель «Аполлонии» / Vrak (1984), (Чехословакия-Болгария), апрель - (Ленфильм)
19. Голубой рай (Мальчик из Рио) / Menino do Rio (1982), (Бразилия), апрель
20. День колибри / Dzien kolibra (1984), (Польша), июнь
21. До некоторой степени / Hasta cierto punto (1983), (Куба), июль
22. Доктор Пейчев / Kolkoto sinapeno zarno (1980), (Болгария)
23. Дэниел / Daniel (1983), (США-Великобритания), сентябрь
24. Ерма / Yerma (1984), (Венгрия-ФРГ), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
25. Жертва обмана / Hum Rahe Na Hum (1984), (Индия), май
26. Загадка уединенного мотеля (Мотель) / Motel (1984), (Мексика), январь
27. Звонок из прошлого (Волны) / Olangal (1982), (Индия), июнь
28. Ищем обмен (Обмен) / Se permuta (1984), (Куба), август
29. Как три мушкетера / Jagir (1984), (Индия), декабрь
30. Карьера / Kariéra (1984), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
31. Когда другие молчат / Wo andere schweigen (1984), (ГДР), март
32. Когда уходит детство (Явка обязательна) / Erscheinen Pflicht (1984), (ГДР), апрель
33. Комедиант / Komediant (1984), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
34. Короли шутки / Les rois du gag (1985), (Франция), июль
35. Король скачек (Фарлэп) / Phar Lap (1983), (Австралия), август - (Ленфильм)
36. Крик о помощи / Vik za pomosht (1986), (Болгария), ноябрь
37. Кто судить меня будет? (На страже своей стоять буду) / Na strazy swej stac bede (1984), (Польша), декабрь
38. Луизиана / Louisiana (1984) (TV), (Франция-США-Канада-Италия), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
39. Любовь и искусство / Jo no mai (1984), (Япония), июль
40. Любовь и аэробика (Божественные тела) / Heavenly Bodies (1984), (Канада-США), май - (Горького)
41. Любовь к жизни (Сирия), июнь
42. Маленькие проказники (Малютка Виргил и Орлан Жабоглот) / Lille Virgil og Orla Frøsnapper (1980), (Дания), март - (Ленфильм)
43. Мельница Кэлифара / Moara lui Califar (1984), (Румыния), февраль
44. Мои приятели (Мой приятель) / Mi socio (1982), (Боливия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
45. Настойчивость / Nastojanje (1982), (Югославия), январь
46. Наша дочь / Notre fille (1980), (Камерун)
47. Не слышал, не видел, не знаю (Кружитесь, сферы!) / Zavartete vsichki sferi (1983), (Болгария), сентябрь
48. Невеста подземного принца (Соль дороже золота) / Sol nad zlato (1983), (Чехословакия), январь
49. Немой / The Silent One (1984), (Новая Зеландия), ноябрь
50. Непримиримые противоречия / Irreconcilable Differences (1984), (США), декабрь - (Горького)
51. Ничто не стоит на пути / Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie (1981), (Польша), февраль
52. Ночные воришки / Les voleurs de la nuit (1984), (Франция), январь - (Ленфильм)
53. Они не носят фраков (Они не носят черных галстуков) / Eles Não Usam Black-Tie (1981), (Бразилия), июнь
54. Операция «Зузук» / Actiunea Zuzuc (1983), (Румыния), май
55. Оранжевый дождик (Поливальная машина) / A locsolókocsi (1974), (Венгрия), октябрь
56. Остались только слезы / Oci pro plác (1984), (Чехословакия), апрель
57. Откройте, полиция! (Продажные) / Les ripoux (1984), (Франция), июнь
58. Ошибка молодости (Лихорадка любви) / Groznica ljubavi (1984), (Югославия), апрель
59. Ошибка старого волшебника / Zauber um Zinnober (1983), (ГДР), октябрь
60. Папаши / Les compères (1983), (Франция), январь 
61. Пари с волшебницей (Пари) / Ramasagul (1984), (Румыния), июнь
62. Первое задание / Tazi krav tryabvashe da se prolee (1985), (Болгария), март - (Ленфильм)
63. Первое ралли (Ралли) / Raliul (1984), (Румыния), август
64. По следам Бартека / "Klusownik" (1980), (Польша), апрель
65. Под мостом / Da qiao xian mian (1984), (Китай), октябрь
66. Под огнем / Under Fire (1983), (США), ноябрь 
67. Подмененная королева / Die vertauschte Königin (1984), (ГДР), январь
68. Пока не женат (Монголия), июль
69. Право на риск (Опасный полет) / Zbor periculos (1984), (Румыния), октябрь
70. Проделки близнецов (Девочка и мальчик) / "Dziewczyna i chlopak" (1978), (Польша), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
71. Пропавший без вести / Missing (1982), (США), февраль - (Ленфильм)
72. Путь музыкантов / Patyat na muzikantite (1985), (Болгария), июнь
73. Ранний снег в Мюнхене / Rani snijeg u Münchenu (1984), (Югославия), июль
74. Рикша / Luo tuo Xiang Zi (1982), (Китай), июнь
75. Седьмая мишень / La 7ème cible (1984), (Франция), сентябрь
76. Секретный эксперимент (Филадельфийский эксперимент) / The Philadelphia Experiment (1984), (США), июль - (Ленфильм)
77. След бобра / Biberspur (1984), (ГДР), сентябрь
78. Следователь / Le juge (1984), (Франция), февраль
79. Случай в Черной пещере (Кавалеры «Цветка черешни») / Aripi de zapada (1985), (Румыния), сентябрь
80. Случайный отец / Padre por accidente (1981), (Колумбия), август - (Ленфильм)
81. Смерть повстанца (Партизан) / El guerrillero del norte (1983), (Мексика), февраль - (Ленфильм)
82. Собеседник по желанию / Sabesednik po zhelanie (1984), (Болгария), август
83. Соленая роза / Slona róza (1983), (Польша-Чехословакия), май
84. Соседка / La femme d'à côté (1981), (Франция), август - (Ленфильм)
85. Странствия Яна Амоса / Putování Jana Amose (1983), (Чехословакия)
86. Судьба боксера (Нокаут) / Nocaut (1984), (Мексика), апрель
87. Супружеская неверность (Прыжок в сторону) / Seitensprung (1980), (ГДР), май
88. Тайна семьи Фаранга (Чуляндра) / Ciuleandra (1985), (Румыния), ноябрь
89. Тайна старого парка / Tajemnica starego ogrodu (1984), (Польша), март
90. Тень земли / Dhil al ardh (1982), (Тунис-Франция)
91. Тринадцатое июля / 13. jul (1982), (Югославия), март - (Ленфильм)
92. У всех таланты / Všichni mají talent (1984), (Чехословакия), август - (Ленфильм)
93. Улочка / Xiao jie (1981), (Китай), май
94. Ультиматум / Ultimatum (1984), (Польша), июль
95. Фотография в свадебном альбоме (Реки, впадающие в море) / Sagara Sangamam (1983), (Индия), январь
96. Человек и его имя / Der Mann und sein Name (1983) (TV), (ГДР), февраль
97. Что с вами, доктор? / Co je vám, doktore? (1984), (Чехословакия), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
98. Чудо невиданное / Cudo nevidjeno (1984), (Югославия), май
99. Эдит и Марсель / Édith et Marcel (1983), (Франция), ноябрь
100. Экспериментатор (Солнце, сено, ягоды) / Slunce, seno, jahody (1984), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
101. Это было в Париже (Чужая кровь) / Le sang des autres (1984), (Канада-Франция-США), октябрь
102. Я жду тебя давно / Otkoga te chakam (1984), (Болгария)
103. Ян Бибиян / Yan Bibiyan (1985), (Болгария), май


1987 год

1. Амиго Эрнесто / Amigo Ernesto (1986), (Болгария), сентябрь
2. Армейская история / A Soldier's Story (1984), (США), март - (Ленфильм)
3. Аткинс / Atkins (1985), (ГДР), январь
4. Аутсайдеры / Außenseiter (1985) (TV), (ГДР), март
5. Бегущий смельчак / Running Brave (1983), (Канада), апрель
6. Безымянный замок / "A névtelen vár" (1982), (Венгрия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
7. Бенвенута / Benvenuta (1983), (Бельгия-Франция-Италия), июнь
8. Большой вопрос / Al-mas' Ala Al-Kubra (1983), (Ирак-Великобритания), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
9. Большой приз / Marele premiu (1985), (Румыния), октябрь
10. Борис I / Boris I (1985), (Болгария), июнь
11. Ва-банк 2, или Ответный удар / Vabank II, czyli riposta (1985), (Польша), март - (Ленфильм)
12. Вверх тормашками / Ulta Seedha (1985), (Индия), август
13. Визит к Ван Гогу / Besuch bei Van Gogh (1985), (ГДР-ФРГ), февраль
14. Влюбленная в цирк / Loca por el circo (1982), (Испания), ноябрь
15. Возраст не помеха (Из пушки по воробьям) / Los pájaros tirándole a la escopeta (1982), (Куба), январь
16. Все должны быть в пижамах / Vsichni musí být v pyzamu (1984), (Чехословакия), июнь
17. Все или ничего / Vsechno nebo nic (1984), (Чехословакия), февраль
18. Всех за решетку / Tutti dentro (1984), (Италия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
19. Ганди / Gandhi (1982), (Великобритания-Индия), ноябрь - (Мосфильм)
20. Глория / Gloria (1980), (США)
21. Гол забит / Hip Hip Hurray (1984), (Индия), апрель
22. Грог / Grog (1982), (Италия), май
23. Гусиный бунт в Бютцове (Гуси Бютцова) / Die Gänse von Bützow (1985), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
24. Двойник приходит на помощь (Двойник) / Der Doppelgänger (1985), (ГДР), август
25. День властелинов / Denyat na vladetelite (1986), (Болгария), октябрь
26. Дикая собака / Jíbaro (1984), (Куба)
27. Дорога (КНДР) - (Ленфильм)
28. Если ты не со мной… / Agar Tum Na Hote (1983), (Индия), январь
29. Женщина в шляпе / Kobieta w kapeluszu (1985), (Польша), июнь
30. Жестокая судьба / El rigor del destino (1985), (Аргентина), май
31. Заботы Эстер / Eszterlánc (1985), (Венгрия), февраль
32. Закат колодцев / Amurgul fantanilor (1983), (Румыния)
33. Западня для женихов (Розарий на шести хольдах) / Hatholdas rózsakert (1970), (Венгрия), март
34. Зоопарку снятся сны / Álmodik az állatkert (1985), (Венгрия), июль
35. И корабль плывет / E la nave va (1983), (Италия-Франция), март - (Ленфильм) 
36. Из бездны / Desde el abismo (1980), (Аргентина-Испания), декабрь
37. Изабель на лестнице / Isabel auf der Treppe (1984), (ГДР), октябрь
38. Король Дроздовик / Král Drozdia Brada (1984), (Чехословакия-ФРГ), март
39. Красная графиня / A vörös grófnö (1985), (Венгрия), апрель
40. Красная зона / Zone rouge (1986), (Франция), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
41. Красные и черные / Crveni i crni (1985), (Югославия), июль
42. Крушение / Intunecare (1985), (Румыния) - (Ленфильм)
43. Кто этот человек? / Kim jest ten czlowiek? (1985), (Польша), август - (Ленфильм)
44. Латиноамериканец / Latino (1985), (США), май
45. Любовные письма с подтекстом / Ljubavna pisma s predumisljajem (1985), (Югославия), апрель - (Ленфильм)
46. Любовь с запахом смолы / Láska s vuní pryskyrice (1984), (Чехословакия), май
47. Маневры на пятом этаже / Manevri na petiya etazh (1985), (Болгария), февраль
48. Мексиканец, ты можешь / Mexicano ¡Tú puedes! (1985), (Мексика), июнь
49. Муж для мамы / Tarsi se saprug za mama (1985), (Болгария), март - (Ленфильм)
50. Независимость или смерть / Independência ou Morte (1972), (Бразилия), апрель
51. Нелегко с мужчинами / Nije lako sa muskarcima (1985), (Югославия), июнь
52. Необычный трюк (Господи!) / Uramisten (1984), (Венгрия), май 
53. О славе и ее мимолетности / O sláve a tráve (1985), (Чехословакия), июль
54. Операция «Скрипичный футляр» / Unternehmen Geigenkasten (1985), (ГДР), май
55. Оранжевый колокол / Hoi chuong mau da cam (1983), (Вьетнам)
56. Память / Pamet (1985), (Болгария)
57. Парень, у которого было все / The Boy Who Had Everything (1984), (Австралия), август
58. Перерыв в счастье / Polocas stestí (1985), (Чехословакия), февраль
59. Погладь кошку за ушами / Pohlad kocce usi (1985), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
60. Подлинная история дамы с камелиями / La storia vera della signora dalle camelie (1981), (Франция-Италия), июль
61. Поездка в Индию / A Passage to India (1984), (Великобритания-США) - (Ленфильм)
62. Последний рейс «Надежды» (Похищение) / Porwanie (1985), (Польша-Болгария), ноябрь
63. Потерпевшие с «Лигурии» / Los náufragos del Liguria (1985), (Мексика), апрель - (Ленфильм)
64. Правосудия! / Mujhe Insaaf Chahiye (1983), (Индия), декабрь
65. Признание в любви / Declaratie de dragoste (1985), (Румыния), декабрь
66. Продавец лотерейных билетов / El billetero (1984), (Мексика)
67. Происшествие на улице Паланк (Похищение на улице Паланк) / Gyerekrablás a Palánk utcában (1985), (Венгрия), май
68. Путешествие с курицей по реке / Flußfahrt mit Huhn (1984), (ФРГ), август
69. Путь к доверию / Increderea (1984), (Румыния), июнь
70. Редкая порода / A Breed Apart (1984), (США), июнь - (Мосфильм)
71. Рембетико / Rembetiko (1983), (Греция), май
72. Семена мести / Avaeté - Semente da Vingança (1985), (Бразилия-ФРГ), июнь
73. Скальпель, пожалуйста / Skalpel, prosím (1985), (Чехословакия), август
74. Скромное обаяние буржуазии / Le charme discret de la bourgeoisie (1972), (Франция-Италия-Испания), сентябрь - (Горького)
75. Слишком большой шанс / Prilis velka sance (1985), (Чехословакия), апрель
76. Снежные крылья / Aripi de zapada (1985), (Румыния), август
77. Создатель политических образов / The Imagemaker (1986), (США), октябрь - (Мосфильм)
78. Стико / Stico (1985), (Испания), февраль
79. Сумерки / Twilight Time (1982), (Югославия-США), май
80. Суть / Saaransh (1984), (Индия), сентябрь
81. Сюрприз Афродиты (Украли бедро Юпитера) / On a volé la cuisse de Jupiter (1980), (Франция)
82. Тайна Абигель / "Abigél" (1978), (Венгрия), ноябрь
83. Там, где мечтают зеленые муравьи / Wo die grünen Ameisen träumen (1984), (ФРГ-Австралия)
84. Там на озере / "Polizeiruf 110" Draußen am See (1984), (ГДР), апрель
85. Тающие облака / Pighalta Aasman (1985), (Индия), июль
86. Тоска Вероники Фосс / Die Sehnsucht der Veronika Voss (1982), (ФРГ), декабрь
87. Трое мужчин и младенец в люльке / 3 hommes et un couffin (1985), (Франция), апрель
88. Фавориты Луны / Les favoris de la lune (1984), (Франция-Италия-СССР), май
89. Фальшивый принц / Falosny princ (1985), (Чехословакия-ГДР), май
90. Характеристика / Harakteristika (1985), (Болгария)
91. Хозяйка Нискавуори / Niskavuori (1984), (Финляндия), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
92. Холостяк (Как найти жену) / Akaton mies (1983), (Финляндия), сентябрь
93. Хочу быть счастливым (Орел или решка) / Pismo - Glava (1983), (Югославия), август
94. Человек со звезды / Starman (1984), (США), январь
95. Школьные друзья / Klassenkameraden (1984) (TV), (ГДР), декабрь
96. Этот прекрасный, зрелый возраст / Tazi hubava zryala vazrast (1985), (Болгария), январь
97. Я действовал один (Роман с чужаком) / Romans z intruzem (1984), (Польша), май
98. Я тебя люблю (Монголия)


1988 год

1. Алло, такси! / Halo taxi (1983), (Югославия), май
2. Амадей / Amadeus (1984), (США), июнь
3. Ангел-хранитель / Andjeo cuvar (1987), (Югославия), август
4. Артист / Kalaakaar (1983), (Индия), июнь
5. Ассоциация злоумышленников / Association de malfaiteurs (1987), (Франция), декабрь
6. Берег правый, берег левый / Rive droite, rive gauche (1984), (Франция), январь
7. Бирюзовое ожерелье / Colierul de turcoaze (1985), (Румыния), июнь - (Ленфильм)
8. Брошенный (Китай)
9. Волшебное наследство / Carovné dedictví (1985), (Чехословакия-ГДР), февраль
10. Восемь с половиной / 8½ (1963), (Италия-Франция), февраль
11. «Вперед, Корея!» (КНДР)
12. Время умирать / Tiempo de morir (1985), (Колумбия-Куба), октябрь
13. Ганг, твои воды замутились / Ram Teri Ganga Maili (1985), (Индия), апрель
14. Генезис / Genesis (1986), (Индия-Швейцария-Бельгия-Франция)
15. Гондза-копьеносец / Yari no gonza (1986), (Япония) - (Ленфильм)
16. Гость к ужину / Un oaspete la cina (1987), (Румыния)
17. Данди по прозвищу «Крокодил» (Крокодил Данди) / Crocodile Dundee (1986), (Австралия), декабрь
18. Девочки с Новолипок / Dziewczeta z Nowolipek (1986), (Польша)
19. Дело следователя / Zabravete tozi sluchay (1985), (Болгария)
20. Держаться за воздух / Drzanje za vazduh (1985), (Югославия), ноябрь
21. Держись, Карл! / Karlchen, durchhalten (1979) (TV), (ГДР), февраль
22. Джинджер и Фред / Ginger e Fred (1986), (Италия-Франция-ФРГ), май - (Горького)
23. Для счастья нужны трое / Za srecu je potrebno troje (1985), (Югославия), июль
24. Добровольцы поневоле / Dobrovoljci (1986), (Югославия)
25. Должники смерти / Dluznicy smierci (1986), (Польша), март - (Ленфильм)
26. Дом у реки / Das Haus am Fluß (1986), (ГДР)
27. Дорога в тысячу ли (КНДР), май
28. Драма в лесу / Concurs (1982), (Румыния)
29. Душа моя / Jaanoo (1985), (Индия), август - (Ленфильм)
30. Жертвоприношение / Offret (1986), (Швеция-Великобритания-Франция), август
31. Закон возмездия / Ärztinnen (1984), (ГДР-ФРГ-Швеция-Швейцария)
32. Застигла меня ночь / Zastihla me noc (1986), (Чехословакия)
33. Защита империи / Defence of the Realm (1985), (Великобритания), июль - (Ленфильм)
34. Золотоискатели / Cautatorii de aur (1986), (Румыния), март
35. Игра в любовь и убийство (Убийство по приказу) (Сирия) - (Ленфильм)
36. Инспектор без оружия / Inspektor bez orazhie (1985), (Болгария), февраль
37. Как отец и сын / Marvin and Tige (1983), (США), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
38. Камила / Camila (1984), (Аргентина-Испания), декабрь
39. Кинг-Конг / King Kong (1976), (США)
40. Кинг-Конг жив / King Kong Lives (1986), (США)
41. Колдовская любовь / El amor brujo (1986), (Испания), июль - (Мосфильм)
42. Кордебалет / A Chorus Line (1985), (США), апрель
43. Кормилец акул / Der Haifischfütterer (1985), (ГДР), апрель
44. Короткое замыкание / Short Circuit (1986), (США), март - (Ленфильм)
45. Кочуем к вам (Монголия)
46. Красная пустыня / Il deserto rosso (1964), (Италия-Франция - (Ленфильм)
47. Кровавая свадьба / Bodas de sangre (1981), (Испания-Франция), март
48. Куда доскачет ранняя пташка / Kam doskáce ranní ptáce (1987), (Чехословакия), ноябрь
49. Легенда о Нарайяме / Narayama-bushi kô (1983), (Япония)
50. Лентяй / Kaamchor (1982), (Индия), декабрь
51. Лепестки, цветы, венки / Szirmok, virágok, koszorúk (1984), (Венгрия)
52. Лесные ягоды / Fructe de padure (1983), (Румыния)
53. Летят перелетные птицы / Sosesc pasarile calatoare (1984), (Румыния)
54. Лутра / Lutra (1986), (Венгрия), февраль
55. Любовники моей мамы / Kochankowie mojej mamy (1986), (Польша), июль
56. Любовь из пассажа / Láska z pasáze (1984), (Чехословакия), август
57. Мальчик с большой черной собакой / Der Junge mit dem großen schwarzen Hund (1986), (ГДР), март
58. Мальчик-солдат / Milwr Bychan (1986), (Великобритания), октябрь
59. Маюри / Mayuri (1984), (Индия), октябрь
60. Место под солнцем / Myasto pod slantzeto (1986), (Болгария)
61. Мечтатели / Mechtateli (1987), (Болгария)
62. Мечты города / Ahlam el Madina (1985), (Сирия)
63. Миклош Акли / Akli Miklós (1986), (Венгрия), март
64. Молодые люди в городе / Junge Leute in der Stadt (1985), (ГДР), январь
65. Моя дорогая, мой дорогой / Skapa moya, skapi moy (1986), (Болгария-Венгрия), январь
66. На охоте / The Shooting Party (1985), (Великобритания) - (Ленфильм)
67. На пороге жизни / Lars i porten (1984), (Норвегия), декабрь
68. Невеста для Давида / Una novia para David (1985), (Куба), январь
69. Неразлучная пятерка / Petka s hvezdickou (1985), (Чехословакия), октябрь
70. «Нью-Дели Таймс» / New Delhi Times (1986), (Индия), май
71. Обещания / Promisiuni (1985), (Румыния), февраль
72. Обратный счет / Visszaszámlálás (1986), (Венгрия)
73. Окно спальни / The Bedroom Window (1987), (США), сентябрь
74. Орфей / Orphée (1950), (Франция), сентябрь
75. Парама / Paroma (1984), (Индия), март
76. Париж, Техас / Paris, Texas (1984), (ФРГ-Франция-Великобритания), январь - (Ленфильм)
77. Парниковая Венера / Skleníková Venusa (1986), (Чехословакия)
78. Пасодобль для троих / Pasodoble pre troch (1987), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
79. Пейзаж с мебелью / Krajina s nábytkem (1987), (Чехословакия), декабрь
80. Поездка в Токио / Ora Tokyo sa yukuda (1986), (Япония), февраль
81. Полет над гнездом кукушки / One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975), (США), февраль
82. Половина жизни / Hälfte des Lebens (1985), (ГДР)
83. Последняя ночь / Ultima noapte de dragoste (1979), (Румыния)
84. Потерпевшие с «Лигурии» (Фильм 2 – Пираты) / Los piratas (1986), (Мексика), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
85. Почтальон / Le facteur (1979), (Марокко)
86. Поэма / Poema (1986), (Болгария), март
87. Приглашение / Zaproszenie (1986), (Польша)
88. Приди снова, дождь / Phir Aayee Barsat (1985), (Индия), сентябрь
89. Пролог необъявленной войны (Монголия)
90. Прошлое, настоящее, будущее / Trikal (Past, Present, Future) (1985), (Индия) - (Ленфильм)
91. Разговор / The Conversation (1974), (США), июнь
92. Роня, дочь разбойника / Ronja Rövardotter (1984), (Швеция-Норвегия), январь
93. С сегодняшнего дня – взрослый / Ab heute erwachsen (1985), (ГДР), октябрь
94. С чертями не шутят / S certy nejsou zerty (1984), (Чехословакия), январь
95. Сальвадор / Salvador (1986), (США-Великобритания), май - (Мосфильм)
96. Семь самураев / Shichinin no samurai (1954), (Япония), апрель
97. Серебряная маска / Masca de argint (1985), (Румыния), май - (Ленфильм)
98. Серебряный браслет (Вьетнам)
99. Сила любви (Одержимость) / Betaab (1983), (Индия), ноябрь
100. Сладкие грезы / Sweet Dreams (1985), (США), ноябрь
101. Собака, остановившая войну / La guerre des tuques (1984), (Канада), ноябрь
102. Соль / Sogum (1985), (КНДР)
103. Сон актрисы (Китай), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
104. Сплошные неприятности с двойником / Didi - Der Doppelgänger (1984), (ФРГ) - (Мосфильм)
105. Степные люди / Stepni hora (1986), (Болгария) - (Ленфильм)
106. Странная любовь / Eine sonderbare Liebe (1984), (ГДР-ФРГ)
107. Тайна старого чердака / Tajna starog tavana (1984), (Югославия-Чехословакия), январь
108. Тихая радость / Tichá radost (1986), (Чехословакия), март
109. Тоби Мактиг / Toby McTeague (1986), (Канада), июль
110. Третий дракон / Tretí sarkan (1985), (Чехословакия), апрель
111. Три Марии и Иван / Tri Marii i Ivan (1986), (Болгария)
112. Фокстрот / Fokstrot (1986), (Болгария)
113. Цепочка / The Chain (1984), (Великобритания), январь
114. Цилле и я / Zille und ick (1983), (ГДР)
115. Четверо друзей / Four Friends (1981), (США), октябрь
116. Четвертая власть / Le 4ème pouvoir (1985), (Франция), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
117. Чужие деньги (Сон о розе) / San o ruzi (1986), (Югославия)
118. Шаг вдвоем / Pas în doi (1985), (Румыния)
119. Школьный призрак / Das Schulgespenst (1986), (ГДР), ноябрь
120. Юность – на алтарь / Qing chun ji (1985), (Китай) - (Ленфильм)
121. Я люблю тебя, дорогая / Je t'aime, chérie (1986), (ГДР)
122. Ян на барже / Jan auf der Zille (1986), (ГДР), декабрь


1989 год

1. Акт возмездия / Act of Vengeance (1986) (TV), (США), август - (Мосфильм)
2. Афера / Kombina (1982), (Болгария), июль - (Горького)
3. Барагуа / Baragua (1985), (Куба) - (Ленфильм)
4. Барышня Аурика / Domnisoara Aurica (1985), (Румыния), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
5. Бах и Брокколи / Bach et bottine (1986), (Канада), январь - (Горького) 
6. Беглецы / Les fugitifs (1986), (Франция), январь - (Горького)
7. Безумный лес / Padurea nebuna (1982), (Румыния), апрель - (Союзмультфильм, озвучен) 
8. Бланш и Мари / Blanche et Marie (1985), (Франция), март - (Горького)
9. Болезнь любви / Maladie d'amour (1987), (Франция), август - (Мосфильм)
10. Большой военный парад / Da yue bing (1986), (Китай), октябрь
11. Боны и покой / Bony a klid (1988), (Чехословакия), август - (Горького)
12. Брак с выходными днями / Házasság szabadnappal (1984), (Венгрия), декабрь - (Мофильм)
13. Буковый лес / Padurea de fagi (1986), (Румыния), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
14. В кругу / "Polizeiruf 110" Im Kreis (1987), (ГДР), январь - (Горького)
15. В пятницу вечером / Petak vecher (1987), (Болгария), январь - (Ленфильм)
16. Великое поколение / A nagy generáció (1985), (Венгрия), октябрь
17. Весенняя оттепель (КНДР)
18. Виадук / Viadukt (1983), (Венгрия), июль - (Мосфильм)
19. Вилла «Орхидея» / Vila Orhideja (1988), (Югославия-Великобритания), ноябрь - (Ялтинская к/ст)
20. Возвращение к свободе / Azaadi Ki Or (1986), (Индия), июнь - (Ялтинская к/ст) 
21. Воробей – тоже птица / A veréb is madár (1968), (Венгрия), сентябрь - (Горького)
22. Воспоминания о старом Пекине / Cheng nan jiu shi (1983), (Китай), февраль - (Горького) 
23. Враг мой / Enemy Mine (1985), (США), апрель - (Союзмультфильм)
24. Выселенный в поисках жилья / Sfrattato cerca casa equo canone (1983), (Италия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
25. Двойник / Dvoynikat (1980), (Болгария), август - (Союзмультфильм)
26. День в Бухаресте / O zi la Bucuresti (1986), (Румыния), август - (Довженко)
27. Деревенька моя центральная / Vesnicko má stredisková (1986), (Чехословакия), ноябрь - (Горького)
28. Дети войны / Los chicos de la guerra (1984), (Аргентина), март - (Горького)
29. Дикие горы / Ye shan (1986), (Китай), апрель - (Горького) 
30. Долгая разлука / Poove Poochudava (1985), (Индия), апрель - (Довженко)
31. Дружок веселого бесенка / Przyjaciel wesolego diabla (1989), (Польша), сентябрь - (Горького)
32. Ева на третьем этаже / Eva na tretiya etazh (1987), (Болгария), март - (Довженко)
33. Если бы … / 'Kaash' (1987), (Индия), октябрь
34. Жемчуг / Swathi Muthyam (1985), (Индия), май - (Ленфильм, озвучен)
35. Женщина из порядочной семьи / Liang Jia Funu (1986), (Китай), март - (Горького)
36. Женщина французского лейтенанта / The French Lieutenant's Woman (1981), (Великобритания), июнь - (Мосфильм) 
37. Жестокий отец / Rabenvater (1986), (ГДР), май - (Горького) 
38. Жизнь продолжается / La vie continue (1981), (Франция), октябрь
39. Жикина династия / Zikina dinastija (1985), (Югославия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
40. Жмурки / Korebe (1985), (Турция), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
41. Заколдованный доллар / Az elvarázsolt dollár (1985), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
42. Заячье сердце / Hasenherz (1987), (ГДР), август - (Горького)
43. Зеленый луч / Le rayon vert (1986), (Франция), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
44. Знакомство / Parichay (1972), (Индия), февраль - (Горького)
45. Интервью / Intervista (1987), (Италия), ноябрь - (Мосфильм, озвучен)
46. История каягыма (КНДР)
47. Ихнуа (Вьетнам)
48. Кабарэ / Cabaret (1972), (США), сентябрь - (Горького, озвучен)
49. Калоши счастья / Galose stastia (1986), (Чехословакия-Австрия-ФРГ), январь - (Горького)
50. Кете Кольвиц / Käthe Kollwitz (1986), (ГДР), август - (Горького)
51. Клуб «Коттон» / The Cotton Club (1984), (США), июль - (Мосфильм)
52. Кондор / Dögkeselyü (1982), (Венгрия), апрель - (Горького)
53. Конец девяти / I kathodos ton 9 (1984), (Греция), октябрь
54. Королевство алмазов / Heerak Rajar Deshe (1980), (Индия), март - (Горького, озвучен)
55. "Крокодил" Данди - 2 / 'Crocodile' Dundee II (1988), (Австралия-США), июнь
56. Крохи войны / Okruchy wojny (1986), (Польша), май - (Довженко) 
57. Кто боится – бежит / Kdo se boji, utika (1987), (Чехословакия), октябрь
58. Кулаки во тьме / Pesti ve tme (1986), (Чехословакия), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
59. Легенда о Белом драконе / Bialy smok (1987), (Польша-США), октябрь
60. Леди Джейн / Lady Jane (1986), (Великобритания), сентябрь - (Союзмультфильм)
61. Лишний шаг / "Polizeiruf 110" Ein Schritt zu weit (1985), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Довженко)
62. Любить назло / Da obichash na inat (1986), (Болгария), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
63. Любовь выигрывает / Pyaar Ki Jeet (1987), (Индия), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
64. Любовь на минном поле / Amor en campo minado (1987), (Куба), ноябрь
65. Малыш и озорники / Kismaszat és a Gézengúzok (1984) (TV), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
66. Маски / Masques (1987), (Франция), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
67. Мелодрама / Mélo (1986), (Франция), апрель - (Горького)
68. Меня преследует смех / Smích se lepí na paty (1986), (Чехословакия), май - (Союзмультфильм)
69. Мера пресечения – арест / Myarka za neotklonenie (1983), (Болгария), февраль
70. Минэ / Mine (1982), (Турция), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
71. Мужчина и женщина 20 лет спустя / Un homme et une femme, 20 ans déjà (1986), (Франция), июнь - (Горького) 
72. На следующее утро / The Morning After (1986), (США), январь - (Горького)
73. Невеста из поезда / Mireasa din tren (1980), (Румыния), февраль - (Союзмультфильм, озвучен) 
74. Непокорная Луиза / Louise... l'insoumise (1985), (Франция), август - (Горького)
75. Ностальгия / Nostalghia (1983), (Италия-СССР), март - (Мосфильм, озвучен)
76. Ночные красавицы / Les belles de nuit (1952), (Франция-Италия), декабрь - (Ленфильм, озвучен)
77. Обнаженная любовь / L'amour nu (1981), (Франция), январь - (Горького)
78. Один момент / Ek Pal (1986), (Индия), декабрь - (Довженко)
79. Один среди своих / Sam posród swoich (1986), (Польша), ноябрь - (Мосфильм, озвучен)
80. Одиночка / Le solitaire (1987), (Франция), февраль - (Горького)
81. Одна в лодке / Die Alleinseglerin (1987), (ГДР), май - (Горького)
82. Однажды в Америке / Once Upon a Time in America (1984), (США-Италия), декабрь - (Ленфильм, озвучен)
83. Оке и его мир / Åke och hans värld (1984), (Швеция), февраль - (Ленфильм) 
84. Осознание / Arth (1982), (Индия), январь - (Мосфильм)
85. Остается одна (Вьетнам), декабрь
86. Отель «Централь» / Hotel Central (1983), (Болгария), декабрь - (Горького)
87. Офицер с розой / Oficir s ruzom (1987), (Югославия), март - (Мосфильм)
88. Официальная история / La historia oficial (1985), (Аргентина), май - (Ленфильм)
89. Очи черные / Oci ciornie (1987), (Италия-США-СССР), август - (Ленфильм)
90. Папилио / Papilio (1986), (Чехословакия), октябрь
91. Побег / La carapate (1978), (Франция), сентябрь - (Горького)
92. Полковник Редль / Oberst Redl (1985), (Венгрия-ФРГ-Югославия-Австрия), май - (Горького, озвучен)
93. Порочный круг (Осиное гнездо) / Cuibul de viespi (1986), (Румыния), июль - (Довженко, озвучен)
94. Последний дубль / Kinema no tenchi (1986), (Япония), март - (Ленфильм) 
95. Последний романс / Romanza final (Gayarre) (1986), (Испания), июнь - (Горького) 
96. Приключение Спаса и Нели / Patilata na Spas i Nely (1987), (Болгария), май
97. Принцесса-Павлин / Kong que gong zhu (1982), (Китай), декабрь - (Горького)
98. Приятель бога / El socio de Dios (1987), (Куба-Перу), апрель - (Ленфильм)
99. Проводник / Ofelas (1987), (Норвегия), ноябрь - (Ленфильм)
100. Прозрение / Darse cuenta (1984), (Аргентина), февраль - (Горького) 
101. Пурпурная роза Каира / The Purple Rose of Cairo (1985), (США), апрель - (Ленфильм)
102. Путешествие Нэтти Ганн / The Journey of Natty Gann (1985), (США), июль - (Горького)
103. Райская яблоня / Rajska jablon (1986), (Польша), январь - (Горького) 
104. Рождение / Janam (1985) (TV), (Индия), июль - (Ленфильм)
105. Роман с камнем / Romancing the Stone (1984), (США-Мексика), март - (Горького)
106. Румба / La rumba (1987), (Франция), февраль - (Мосфильм)
107. Рэгтайм / Ragtime (1981), (США), март - (Ленфильм)
108. С течением времени / Samay Ki Dharaa (1986), (Индия), ноябрь - (Довженко)
109. Связь через пиццерию / Pizza Connection (1985), (Италия), март - (Горького)
110. Скорбно Анастасия шла / Duios Anastasia trecea (1979), (Румыния), январь - (Горького) 
111. Смерть прекрасных косуль / Smrt krásnych srncu (1986), (Чехословакия), март - (Горького) 
112. Собака и влюбленные / Kucheto i vlyubenite (1986), (Болгария), июль - (Горького)
113. Стеклянный зверинец / The Glass Menagerie (1987), (США), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
114. Странный пример женской мести / Merkwürdiges Beispiel einer weiblichen Rache (1987) (TV), (ГДР), июль - (Горького)
115. Сумасшедшие на стадионе / Les fous du stade (1972), (Франция), июль - (Союзмультфильм)
116. Талисман / Kabala (1982), (Венгрия), ноябрь - (Горького)
117. Танцуй, танцуй / Dance Dance (1987), (Индия) 
118. Тени знойного лета / Stíny horkého léta (1978), (Чехословакия), апрель - (Довженко)
119. Тень папоротника / Stín kapradiny (1984), (Чехословакия), декабрь - (Мосфильм)
120. Тот, кого ждет успех (Успешный человек) / Un hombre de éxito (1985), (Куба), февраль
121. 13-ая невеста принца / 13ta godenitsa na printsa (1987), (Болгария), июнь - (Горького) 
122. Трудный путь / Hard Traveling (1986), (США), февраль - (Горького)
123. Турбаза «Волчья» / Vlci bouda (1985), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Горького) 
124. Туристы забавляются (Крепость) / Az eröd (1979), (Венгрия), июль - (Горького)
125. Уолл-стрит / Wall Street (1987), (США), июль - (Ленфильм)
126. Утро / Umbartha (1982), (Индия), август - (Довженко, озвучен)
127. Фанни и Александр / Fanny och Alexander (1982), (Швеция-Франция-ФРГ), ноябрь - (Мосфильм, озвучен)
128. Французский канкан (Френч канкан) / French Cancan (1954), (Франция-Италия), май - (Мосфильм)
129. Ходжа из Пьорта / Hodja fra Pjort (1985), (Дания), январь - (Горького)
130. Холодный ангел / Kalter Engel (1986) (TV), (ГДР), октябрь - (Довженко)
131. Хон Гиль Дон / Hong kil dong (1986), (КНДР), ноябрь - (Горького)
132. Хроника объявленной смерти / Cronaca di una morte annunciata (1987), (Италия-Франция-Колумбия), июль - (Горького)
133. Царская пьеса / Tzarska piesa (1982), (Болгария), октябрь
134. Целую, мама / Csók, Anyu! (1986), (Венгрия), март - (Горького)
135. Человек из Рио / L'homme de Rio (1964), (Франция-Италия), ноябрь - (Горького)
136. Человек под псевдонимом (Вьетнам), январь
137. Четвертый забор от пристани / Al patrulea gard, langa debarcader (1986), (Румыния), май - (Довженко) 
138. Шарло в Испании / Les charlots font l'Espagne (1972), (Франция-Испания), июль - (Довженко, озвучен)
139. Эпизод в Западном Берлине / Epizod Berlin West (1986), (Польша), февраль - (Горького)
140. Я – против / Jestem przeciw (1985), (Польша), сентябрь - (Горького)
141. Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает / Wie die Alten sungen... (1986), (ГДР), март - (Ленфильм)


1990 год

1. А теперь куда? / A sega nakade? (1988), (Болгария), январь
2. АкаТаМус / AkaTaMuS (1988), (Болгария), февраль
3. Атлантик-Сити / Atlantic City (1980), (Канада-Франция), март - (Ленфильм)
4. Баловень судьбы / Itinéraire d'un enfant gâté (1988), (Франция-ФРГ), июнь
5. Барышни из Вилько / Panny z Wilka (1979), (Польша-Франция), август - (Ленфильм)
6. Без единой улики / Without a Clue (1988), (Великобритания), май - (Союзмультфильм)
7. Белый велосипед / Beyaz bisiklet (1986), (Турция), май
8. Бермудский треугольник / Trójkat bermudzki (1988), (Польша), декабрь
9. Бог-дитя / Debshishu (1985), (Индия), июль
10. Большой / Big (1988), (США), июнь
11. Большой талант / "Polizeiruf 110" Ein großes Talent (1986), (ГДР), июль
12. Бом-дурачок (1987), (Вьетнам), август
13. Бомба в поезде (109-ый идет без остановки) / Shinkansen daibakuha (1975), (Япония), июль
14. Бродяга и лебедь (Китай), январь
15. В крайнем случае, я тебе ничего не скажу / Al limite, cioè, non glielo dico (1984), (Италия), январь - (Ленфильм)
16. Влюбленный мужчина / Un homme amoureux (1987), (Франция-Италия), январь
17. Время одиночества / Die Zeit der Einsamkeit (1984), (ГДР), май
18. Время останавливается / Megáll az idö (1982), (Венгрия), февраль
19. Встреча / Haadsaa (1983), (Индия), апрель
20. Вторая жизнь Паулины / Paulines zweites Leben (1984) (TV), (ГДР), сентябрь
21. Вундеркинд / Cudowne dziecko (1987), (Польша-Канада), сентябрь
22. Вчера / Vchera (1988), (Болгария), май
23. Вчера / Yesterday (1985), (Польша), июнь
24. Галка / Cavka (1988), (Югославия), декабрь
25. Герой года / Bohater roku (1987), (Польша), октябрь
26. Говори смело / Il coraggio di parlare (1987), (Италия), март
27. Голубая бездна / Le grand bleu (1988), (Франция-США-Италия), сентябрь
28. Городок лотосов / Fu rong zhen (1986), (Китай), апрель
29. Горячая каша / Horká kase (1988), (Чехословакия), август
30. Давайте любить / Hajde da se volimo (1987), (Югославия), сентябрь
31. Давайте надеяться, что будет девочка (Надеемся, что будет девочка) / Speriamo che sia femmina (1986), (Италия-Франция), август - (Ленфильм)
32. Девушка на реке (1987), (Вьетнам), июль
33. Девять кругов ада / Devet kruhu pekla (1989), (Чехословакия-Камбоджа), май
34. Дерево, распустившее почки осенью (Монголия), февраль
35. Дичок / Dzikun (1988), (Польша), декабрь
36. До свидания, дети / Au revoir les enfants (1987), (Франция-ФРГ), февраль
37. Долг любви (Вьетнам), июнь
38. Дом на Кэрролл-стрит / The House on Carroll Street (1988), (США), февраль
39. Достигая невозможного / Gleaming the Cube (1989), (США), ноябрь
40. Друг бедных / Dost Garibon Ka (1989), (Индия), ноябрь
41. Друг в непогоду / Kamarad do deste (1988), (Чехословакия), июль
42. Друг моей подруги / L'ami de mon amie (1987), (Франция), апрель
43. Другая женщина / Another Woman (1988), (США), сентябрь
44. Духовидец / Der Geisterseher (1987) (TV), (ГДР), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
45. Если ты где-нибудь есть / Wherever You Are... (1988), (Польша-Великобритания-ФРГ-Франция-Италия), ноябрь - (Ленфильм) 
46. Еще одна связь / Ek Naya Rishta (1988), (Индия), декабрь
47. Жажда мести (Пробор, окрашенный кровью) / Khoon Bhari Maang (1988), (Индия), ноябрь
48. Жизнь прекрасна / Zivot je lep (1985), (Югославия), декабрь
49. Замужем за мафией / Married to the Mob (1988), (США), май
50. Занос / Kalamita (1982), (Чехословакия), май - (Ленфильм)
51. Запасной, на старт! / Rezerva la start (1988), (Румыния), июль
52. Защитные цвета / Barwy ochronne (1977), (Польша), август
53. Зеленая кобра / Cobra Verde (1987), (ФРГ-Гана), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
54. Золотой поезд / Zloty pociag (1987), (Польша-Румыния), август
55. И придет тот день / Woh Din Aayega (1987), (Индия), июль
56. Иван и Александра / 1952: Ivan i Aleksandra (1989), (Болгария), июль
57. Имя розы / Der Name der Rose (1986), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), май - (Горького)
58. История о принцессе-пастушке и ее верном коне Фаладе / Die Geschichte von der Gänseprinzessin und ihrem treuen Pferd Falada (1988), (ГДР), декабрь
59. Кай из ящика / Kai aus der Kiste (1988), (ГДР), ноябрь
60. Камураска / Kamouraska (1973), (Канада-Франция), февраль - (Ленфильм)
61. Канрынская девушка и пхеньянский парень (КНДР), апрель
62. Кингсайз / Kingsajz (1988), (Польша), март
63. Кинопробы / Zdjecia próbne (1977), (Польша), январь - (Ленфильм)
64. Клич свободы / Cry Freedom (1987), (Великобритания), январь - (Ленфильм)
65. Кокон / Cocoon (1985), (США), август - (Ленфильм)
66. Конец сезона мороженого / Koniec sezonu na lody (1988), (Польша), май
67. Копытом сюда, копытом туда / Kopytem sem, kopytem tam (1989), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
68. Короткий фильм о любви / Krótki film o milosci (1988), (Польша), сентябрь
69. Короткий фильм об убийстве / Krótki film o zabijaniu (1988), (Польша), сентябрь
70. Красное золото / Oro rojo (1978), (Испания-Мексика), апрель
71. Красные крылья (КНДР), август
72. Кто-то за дверью / Nyakoy pred vratata (1987), (Болгария), апрель
73. Куда, товарищи, куда идете? / Kam, pánové, kam jdete? (1987), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
74. Легенда о матери (Вьетнам), апрель
75. Ледяные цветы / Flori de gheata (1989), (Румыния), ноябрь
76. Лето в раковине / Poletje v skoljki (1985), (Югославия), март
Poletje v skoljki 2 (1988), (Югославия)
77. Лицеисты / Liceenii (1987), (Румыния), апрель
78. Ложная клятва / Munthanai Mudichu (1984), (Индия), май
79. Люби и верь / Pyaar Karke Dekho (1987), (Индия), январь
80. Любовь, моя любовь (КНДР), февраль
81. Мария и море / Maria si marea (1988), (Румыния), октябрь
82. Медвежонок / Mis (1981), (Польша), сентябрь
83. Милые бестии / "Polizeiruf 110" Trüffeljagd (1981), (ГДР), июнь
84. Миссисипи в огне / Mississippi Burning (1988), (США), август
85. Мистер Индия / Mr India (1987), (Индия), март
86. Модернисты / The Moderns (1988), (США), март - (Ленфильм)
87. Мой друг – предатель / Mon ami le traître (1988), (Франция), май
88. Монолог / Anantaram (1987), (Индия), февраль
89. Моя собачья жизнь / Mitt liv som hund (1985), (Швеция), октябрь
90. Мэгги / Megi (1989), (Болгария), ноябрь
91. На пути в Катангу / Na putu za Katangu (1987), (Югославия), март
92. На тропе войны / War Party (1988), (США), июль - (Ленфильм)
93. Налево от лифта / À gauche en sortant de l'ascenseur (1988), (Франция), март
94. Нас пятеро / Wir sind fünf (TV 1988), (ГДР), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
95. Не бойся / Nebojsa (1988), (Чехословакия), декабрь
96. Не хнычь, Белочка / Nefnukej, veverko! (1988), (Чехословакия), август
97. Незнакомый знакомец / Ismeretlen ismerös (1989), (Венгрия), октябрь
98. Нелу / Nelu (1988), (Румыния), декабрь
99. Несуразные каникулы / Szeleburdi vakáció (1987), (Венгрия), март
100. Обреченный на одиночество / Kenka karate kyokushinken (1975), (Япония), сентябрь
101. Остров лебедей / Insel der Schwäne (1983), (ГДР), июнь
102. Отель «Пушпак» / Pushpak (1988), (Индия), январь
103. Отец / Bashta (1989), (Болгария), октябрь
104. Отпетые мошенники / Dirty Rotten Scoundrels (1988), (США), апрель
105. Оцепенение / Aghaat (1985), (Индия)
106. Очки в золотой оправе / Gli occhiali d'oro (1987), (Италия-Франция-Югославия), ноябрь
107. Петух не запоет / Kohút nezaspieva (1986), (Чехословакия), июль
108. Под принуждением / Contrainte par corps (1988), (Франция), апрель
109. Подпольщики / Clandestinos (1987), (Куба), апрель
110. Поезд в Голливуд / Pociag do Hollywood (1987), (Польша), июнь - (Ленфильм)
111. Поле чести / Champ d'honneur (1987), (Франция), июль
112. Полет навигатора / Flight of the Navigator (1986), (США-Норвегия), январь
113. Полнеба / La mitad del cielo (1986), (Испания), август
114. Полуночный голос (Китай), май
115. Последнее безумство / Zui Hou de Feng Kuang (1987), (Китай), август - (Ленфильм)
116. Последний зов любви / Seethakoka Chilaka (1981), (Индия), октябрь
117. Постоялый двор среди холмов / Hanul dintre dealuri (1988), (Румыния), май
118. Построй дом, посади дерево / Postav dom, zasad strom (1980), (Чехословакия), апрель
119. Пошлите меня на фронт (Монголия), июль
120. Поющая раковина / Kadolara Kavithaigal (1986), (Индия), июль 
121. Преступление Антуана / Le crime d'Antoine (1989), (Франция), июнь
122. Приключения молодого господина / Shao ye de mo nan (1987), (Китай-ФРГ), октябрь - (Ленфильм)
123. Прилив / High Tide (1987), (Австралия), февраль
124. Прокурор / Prokurorat (1968), (Болгария), сентябрь
125. Просто Америка / Tiszta Amerika (1987), (Венгрия-ФРГ), февраль
126. Профессионал / Le professionnel (1981), (Франция), декабрь
127. Птицы возвращаются (1984), (Вьетнам), март
128. Пугало из чердачного окна / Strasidla z vikýre (1988), (Чехословакия), январь
129. Путешествие в никуда / Antarjali Jatra (1987), (Индия), декабрь
130. Раджлакшми / Rajlakshmi (1987), (Индия), август
131. Раздели бремя ближнего / Einer trage des anderen Last (1988), (ГДР), май
132. Рам и Лакхан / Ram Lakhan (1989), (Индия), октябрь
133. Распорядитель бала / Wodzirej (1978), (Польша), октябрь
134. Рассказ Харлея / Opowiesc Harleya (1988), (Польша), сентябрь
135. Река / The River (1984), (США), июль
136. Родной ребенок / Aulad (1987), (Индия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
137. Рыбная лавка Ямаха / Yamaha yudang (1984), (Китай), декабрь - (Ленфильм)
138. Салон красоты / Zhenzhen de fa wu (1987), (Китай), февраль
139. Семь тонн долларов / Hét tonna dollár (1974), (Венгрия), ноябрь
140. Семья / Parivaar (1987), (Индия), февраль
141. Сердце ангела / Angel Heart (1987), (США-Канада-Великобритания), ноябрь - (Горького)
142. Сети любви / Jaal (1986), (Индия), сентябрь
143. Ситара / Sitaara (1983), (Индия), июнь
144. Смерть бюрократа / La muerte de un burócrata (1966), (Куба), январь
145. Смерть манекенщицы / Nu mo te zhi shi (1987), (Китай), июль
146. Собственными стараниями / Swayam Krushi (1987), (Индия), август
147. Соль Чжук Хва (КНДР), май
148. Спокойный городок (1986), (Вьетнам), октябрь
149. Тандем / Tandem (1987), (Франция), май
150. Тень (1986), (Монголия), июнь
151. Тонкое искусство защиты / Jemné umení obrany (1988), (Чехословакия), февраль
152. Ты всегда в моем сердце / In fiecare zi mi-e dor de tine (1987), (Румыния), август
153. Уикэнд за миллион / Víkend za milión (1987), (Чехословакия), июнь - (Ленфильм)
154. Улыбка солнца / Zîmbet de soare (1987), (Румыния), июнь
155. Фаллада – последняя глава / Fallada - letztes Kapitel (1988), (ГДР), сентябрь - (Ленфильм)
156. Хануссен / Hanussen (1988), (Венгрия-ФРГ-Австрия), июль
157. Храм любви / Pyar Ka Mandir (1988), (Индия), сентябрь
158. Человек, демон, страсть / Ren gui qing (1987), (Китай), ноябрь
159. Черные ступни / Czarne stopy (1987), (Польша), апрель 
160. Четыре приключения Ренет и Мирабель / 4 aventures de Reinette et Mirabelle (1987), (Франция), сентябрь
161. Эгрета из слоновой кости / Egreta de fildes (1987), (Румыния), январь
162. ЭСД (Экспериментальный сигнал добра) / ESD (1987), (Польша), август
163. Я люблю тебя, апрель, апрель! / Ich liebe dich - April! April! (1988), (ГДР), апрель - (Ленфильм)
164. Я уже не боюсь / Uz se nebojím (1984), (Чехословакия), январь
165. Якоб / Iacob (1988), (Румыния), февраль


1991 год

1. Актриса / Die Schauspielerin (1988), (ГДР), апрель
2. Американа / Americana (1983), (США)
3. Американский орел / American Eagle (1989), (США)
4. Ангелочек / Angel (1984) (США), май
5. Балканский шпион / Balkanski spijun (1984), (Югославия), ноябрь
6. Бассейн / La piscine (1969), (Франция-Италия), сентябрь - (Мосфильм)
7. Без царапины / Bez draskotina (1989), (Болгария), январь
8. Белый огонь / Vivre pour survivre (1984), (Франция-Великобритания-Турция)
9. Богиня Лакшми (Вьетнам), август
10. Братья (Вьетнам), август
11. Бум / La boum (1980), (Франция), апрель
12. Бум 2 / La boum 2 (1982), (Франция), май
13. В понедельник утром / Ponedelnik sutrin (1988), (Болгария), январь
14. В тихом краю птицы поют (Вьетнам), февраль
15. Вальс на зыбкой почве (Вальс на банановой кожуре) / Banánhéjkeringö (1987), (Венгрия), март
16. Вера / Aitbaar (1985), (Индия), август
17. Взлом / Der Bruch (1989), (ГДР), февраль
18. Взять: живым или мертвым / Wanted: Dead or Alive (1986), (США), август
19. Вне закона / Le marginal (1983), (Франция), октябрь
20. Воронье радио / Radio Corbeau (1989), (Франция), октябрь
21. 8% любви / 8% lyubov (1990), (Болгария), ноябрь
22. Враг / Dushman (1990), (Индия), июнь
23. Время леопардов / Vreme leoparda (1985), (Мозамбик-Югославия), апрель
24. Время слуг / Cas sluhu (1989), (Чехословакия), июль
25. Время чуда / Vreme cuda (1989), (Югославия), октябрь
26. Все - любовь / Vsichko e lyubov (1979), (Болгария), май
27. Все откладываю тебя забыть / Vse otlagam da te zabravya (1990), (Болгария), декабрь
28. Второстепенные роли / Papeles secundarios (1989), (Куба-Испания), апрель
29. Выбор оружия / Le choix des armes (1981), (Франция), ноябрь
30. Высоконравственная ночь / Egy erkölcsös éjszaka (1977), (Венгрия), ноябрь
31. Галаксина / Galaxina (1980), (США)
32. Галиматья / Galimatias, czyli kogel-mogel II (1989), (Польша), декабрь
33. Галисиец / Gallego (1988), (Куба-Испания), январь
34. Генерал в отставке (Вьетнам), август
35. Герой Хиралал / Hero Hiralal (1988), (Индия), апрель
36. Гита из Ситапура / Sitapur Ki Geeta (1987), (Индия), август
37. Голубая лагуна / The Blue Lagoon (1980), (США), февраль
38. Горячая цель / Hot Target (1985), (Великобритания-Новая Зеландия)
39. Господа Глембаи / Glembajevi (1988), (Югославия), март
40. Господин Бхарат / Mr. Bharath (1986/I), (Индия), сентябрь
41. Гражданин Пищик / Obywatel Piszczyk (1989), (Польша), август
42. Гуру / Guru (1989/I), (Индия)
43. Два чудака / Zwei schräge Vögel (1989), (ГДР), июль
44. Двое заключенных / Do Qaidi (1989), (Индия), июнь
45. Девочки с помпонами / The Pom Pom Girls (1976), (США)
46. Девять смертей Ниндзя / Nine Deaths of the Ninja (1985), (США)
47. Деловая женщина / Working Girl (1988), (США), июнь
48. День зарплаты / "Polizeiruf 110" Zahltag (1990), (ГДР), июль
49. Дикая парочка / The Wild Pair (1987), (США)
50. Желание матери (КНДР), февраль
51. Женщины-полицейские / Policewomen (1974), (США)
52. Жертва во имя любви (Жертва любви) / Pyar Ke Naam Qurbaan (1990), (Индия), сентябрь
53. Жидкое небо / Liquid Sky (1982), (США)
54. Закрытое общество / Geschlossene Gesellschaft (1978) (TV), (ГДР), июль
55. Затянувшееся лето (Монголия), июль
56. Звездные войны / Star Wars (1977), (США), май
57. Зигфрид / Zygfryd (1986), (Польша), январь
58. И… как Икар / I... comme Icare (1979), (Франция), октябрь
59. Иисус / Jesus (1979), (США), апрель
60. Искусство любви / Sztuka kochania (1989), (Польша), март
61. История одной встречи / Histoire d'une rencontre (1985), (Алжир-Франция), август
62. Исчезнувшие свидетели / Martori disparuti (1988), (Румыния), январь - (Ленфильм)
63. Их знали только некоторые (КНДР), август
64. К черту Харболлу / Zum Teufel mit Harbolla (1989), (ГДР), май
65. Канзас / Kansas (1988), (США), февраль
66. Капитан Америка / Captain America (1990), (США-Югославия)
67. Кинотеатр «Парадизо» / Nuovo Cinema Paradiso (1988), (Италия-Франция), декабрь
68. Кишан и Канхайя / Kishen Kanhaiya (1990), (Индия), октябрь
69. Клад рыцаря Милоты / Poklad rytíre miloty (1989), (Чехословакия), июнь
70. Коммандос / Commando (1988), (Индия), апрель
71. Конец старых времен / Konec starych casu (1989), (Чехословакия), август
72. Космическая заварушка / Space Mutiny (1988), (США-Южная Африка), март
73. Красотка из Альгамбры / La bella del Alhambra (1989), (Куба-Испания), май
74. Куда вы едете? / Za kude putuvate (1986), (Болгария), июнь
75. Луна-44 / Moon 44 (1990), (ФРГ), сентябрь
76. Лучшие друзья / Best Friends (1982), (США)
77. Любовь в Багдаде (Ирак), ноябрь
78. Любовь, любовь, любовь / Love Love Love (1989), (Индия)
79. Маленький свидетель / Pasivadi Pranam (1987), (Индия), март
80. Мой друг Мэк и я / Mac and Me (1988), (США)
81. Мой учитель / My Tutor (1983), (США)
82. Мой шофер / My Chauffeur (1986), (США)
83. Моя мама – оборотень / My Mom's a Werewolf (1989), (США)
84. Мудрая княгиня Мандухай (Монголия), сентябрь
85. Музыкальная фантазия / Swara Kalpana (1989), (Индия), июль
86. Мэкки-нож (Мэк по прозвищу Нож) / Mack the Knife (1989), (Голландия)
87. Не отвечайте на телефонный звонок / Don't Answer the Phone! (1980), (США)
88. Не отступать и не сдаваться / No Retreat, No Surrender (1986), (США-Гонконг)
89. Невидимый враг / Enemy Unseen (1989), (США)
90. Негаснущая лампа (Вьетнам), сентябрь
91. Непобедимая нога / The Magic Legs (1989), (Китай), сентябрь - (Горького)
92. Новые (дальнейшие) приключения Теннеси Бака / The Further Adventures of Tennessee Buck (1988), (США-Шри Ланка)
93. Ночной портье / Il portiere di notte (1974), (Италия)
94. Нью-Йорк, 4 утра / Nowy Jork, czwarta rano (1988), (Польша), июль
95. Обещание (КНДР), январь
96. Огненная корона / Coroana de foc (1990), (Румыния), ноябрь
97. Океан / Samundar (1986), (Индия), июль
98. О.Н.А. (Особо надежный агент) / S+H+E: Security Hazards Expert (1980), (США-ФРГ)
99. Отчаянная команда / Casebusters (1986) (TV), (США)
100. Охотники в прериях Мексики / Präriejäger in Mexiko: Geierschnabel (1988), (ГДР), ноябрь
101. Патриот / The Patriot (1986), (США)
102. Первичное зло / Prime Evil (1988), (США)
103. Первопроходцы пустыни / El-haimoune (1986), (Тунис-Франция), февраль
104. Переключая каналы / Switching Channels (1988), (США), январь
105. Пламя / Angaarey (1986), (Индия), январь
106. Пляж в Малибу / Malibu Beach (1978), (США)
107. Пляжные девочки / The Beach Girls (1982), (США)
108. Поездка с учительницей (Путешествие с учителем) / Trip with the Teacher (1975), (США)
109. Пока без подходящего названия / Za sada bez dobrog naslova (1988), (Югославия), июль
110. Поле разума / Mindfield (1989), (Канада)
111. Полицейская история / Ging chat goo si (1985), (Гонконг)
112. Похитители мыла / Ladri di saponette (1989), (Италия), март
113. Право на выбор / Pravo na izbor (1989), (Болгария), март
114. Право на жизнь (КНДР), ноябрь
115. Приговор (Из вечности в вечность) / Qayamat Se Qayamat Tak (1988), (Индия), май
116. Призрак оперы / The Phantom of the Opera (1989), (США)
117. Принцесса с Луны / Taketori monogatari (1987), (Япония), февраль
118. Пришелец / Shani (1989), (Пакистан), август
119. Прозрение наступает не сразу (Вьетнам), декабрь
120. Прощай, Рио! / Adio, Rio (1989), (Болгария), февраль
121. Путь на юго-запад / Cesta na jihozápad (1989), (Чехословакия), апрель
122. Развод / Nikaah (1982), (Индия)
123. Разводы, разводы… / Razvodi, razvodi... (1989), (Болгария), март
124. Разделенный мир / A World Apart (1988), (Великобритания-Зимбабве), июль
125. Рыночная площадь / Mandi (1983), (Индия), февраль
126. Рыцари Стейси (Выигрыш) / Stacy's Knights (1983), (США)
127. Рыцарь-одиночка (Китай), декабрь
128. Свадьба века / Le mariage du siècle (1985), (Франция)
129. Свидетель / A tanú (1969), (Венгрия), сентябрь
130. Сегодня вечером в раю / Heaven Tonight (1990), (Австралия), октябрь
131. Сезар и Розали / César et Rosalie (1972), (Франция-Италия-ФРГ), сентябрь
132. Секретный указ императора / Chuan guo mi zhao (1989), (Китай), март
133. Секстет / Sextette (1978), (США)
134. Семейное дело / Family Business (1989), (США), декабрь
135. Семейные шутки / Brachni shegi (1989), (Болгария), февраль
136. Семь часов до приговора / Seven Hours to Judgment (1988), (США)
137. Семья / La famiglia (1987), (Италия-Франция), февраль
138. Сижу на ветке и мне хорошо / Sedím na konári a je mi dobre (1989), (Чехословакия-ФРГ), июнь
139. Синдбад и глаз тигра / Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger (1977), (США)
140. Сложные взаимоотношения / Vaasta (1989), (Индия), сентябрь
141. Смерть пеликана / "Polizeiruf 110" Der Tod des Pelikans (1990), (ГДР), май
142. Солнце в пасмурный день / Shams fi yaum ghaim (1985), (Сирия), январь
143. Столкновение / Thrashin' (1986), (США), апрель
144. Студентка / L'étudiante (1988), (Франция), июнь
145. Студенческие каникулы / Fraternity Vacation (1985), (США), август
146. Таис / Thais (1984), (Польша)
147. Такие разные братья / Apoorva Sahodarargal (1989), (Индия), май
148. Те, кто платит жизнью / Cei care platesc cu viata (1989), (Румыния), март
149. Томбой (Девчонка-сорванец) / Tomboy (1985), (США)
150. Трагедия частного предпринимателя (Китай), апрель
151. Трое разгневанных мужчин / Tridev (1989), (Индия), декабрь
152. Ты, который на небе / Ti, koyto si na nebeto (1990), (Болгария), апрель
153. Тысячелетие / Millennium (1989), (Великобритания), февраль
154. Украденное счастье / "Polizeiruf 110" Gestohlenes Glück (1989), (ГДР), июль
155. Уличный охотник / Street Hunter (1990), (США)
156. Унесенные ветром / Gone with the Wind (1939), (США), январь
157. Ухо / Ucho (1970), (Чехословакия), сентябрь
158. Французский квартал (Зандали) / Zandalee (1991), (США)
159. Фрида / Frida, naturaleza viva (1986), (Мексика), сентябрь
160. Цена безумства (Китай), июнь
161. Чандни (Любовь бесконечна) / Chandni (1989), (Индия), июль
162. Человек из мрамора / Czlowiek z marmuru (1977), (Польша), октябрь
163. Честь семьи Прицци / Prizzi's Honor (1985), (США), август
164. Чужая земля (Вьетнам), октябрь
165. Шина – королева джунглей / Sheena (1984), (Великобритания-США), февраль
166. Школа девственниц / Virgin High (1991), (США)
167. Экспедиция / Expeditia (1988), (Румыния), февраль
168. Эльвира – властительница тьмы ((Эльвира: Повелительница тьмы) / Elvira, Mistress of the Dark (1988), (США)
169. Эпопея шейха Буамамы / Buamama (1985), (Алжир), март
170. Эте и Али / Ete und Ali (1985), (ГДР), апрель
171. Я – графиня / Az grafinyata (1989), (Болгария), июнь
172. Я свершу правосудие / Insaaf Main Karoonga (1985), (Индия), март
173. Ярость в клетке / Caged Fury (1989), (США)

Источник: fenixclub.com

----------

